# iPod User Guide for MK4



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED]*

* * * * NOTE * * *
Everything on this thread can be bought through enfigcarstereo.com * 
* iPod Connection* 
This is the process that I used to get my iPod hooked up to my GTI. I first was running it threw a tape adapter, but found that I had a huge lose of quality. I later found out that the double din Monsoon units were having problems due to a miswired cable. Well, I fixxed that, and it got a little bit better. But it still didn't sound the way I wanted. After doing a few hours of research, I found a website called enfigcarstereo.com. They had a product that would convert the CD changer plug in the back to RCA. Great, I thought. Then I could just plug in a RCA to stereo cable, and just get an extension to the front glove box. That is exactly what I did.
1. Plugged the adapter into the CD changer port in the back. 
2. Plugged that into a RCA-to-Stereo adapter. 
3. Plugged that into a stereo extension cable. 
4. Ran that cable to the front, into the glove box. 
5. When ever I want to listen to my iPod, I pull the cable out, and plug it in. 
6. Just hit the cd button till it changes over to the CD changer port. 
Here are a few pictures of the cable, and the glove box:

























*iPod Mount* 
The iPod was hooked up, and sounded great. But I had to have a way to mount it. There is a company called PanaVise that makes custom mounts for basically any car. They have two for the GTI, Jettas as well. One for the upper part, and one for the lower part. I bought the one for the upper part of the dash. I don't have any install pics, but I will tell you that is was pretty easy. The mount just comes with the mount, you need to buy a holder to go along with it. Here are the part numbers from panavise:
Portagrip 2000-Model 702 (the holder) 
Indash 75138-499 (the mount) 
The mount gets installed in the dash, and you screw the Portagrip to Indash for a perfect fit. Here are some of the final pictures with and without the iPod:

































*Power to the iPod*
Well, I have done everything else to my iPod, why not power it in my car. Though, again, I was forced with a problem of trying to hide all the cables. I could have just used a 12V adapter in the front, and let the cable hang only when I want to power. But, I just don't like to have cables shown. It's just my thing. So, thanks go to Volkswagen on this one, I am going to use the 12V adapter in the back. Here is a list of everything that was used to make it happen:
Griffen PowerPod Car Charger (You can not get any other Car Charger, it must be this one because it has a removable firewire cable) 
MacAlly Firewire Repeater 
SiK (Power Only) HotWire Firewire Cable 
And of course, the step by step set up:
1. Plug the Powerpod in the rear 12V adapter. 
2. Plug the 15 ft firewire cable (Included with the MacAlly repeater) into the 12V adapter, and run it to the front, under the glove box. 
3. Plug the cable into the repeater. 
4. Plug the SiK firewire cable into the repeater and run that to the glove box. 
5. Pull the SiK firewire cable out whenever you want to power the iPod.








































*iPod Audio And Power Cable Run*
Running the from the back of the car to the front was a challege. I just had to go threw several panels. I started in the back (Note: This might be different with Jettas, infact, I know it will be, but you should still be able to figure it out):








That will lead it to the back, lower portion before the bumper. Then you just need to pull up that piece and feed it through:
















Next, you need to run it past the 12V plug. This time, if you can, you can just push the wires up inside, so you don't have to take the panel off. This works sometimes, other times, you need to pull the panel out:
















Now the power is easy because I just kept the 12V plug in the stock place:








Okay, now that you have it out of the back, now it is time to move it to the glove box. The next step in getting there is threw the lower door panels. I was stupid when I did the audio. I removed the WHOLE panel in the back seat to get it under there. I realized later, that I can just run it under the seat, and only have minimal cables showing:
















Next, we need to pop out the side lower kicker panels. This is really easy. Just pull up, and they will just snap off. (Don't worry, they snap back in):
















Then just feed the cables to the front glove box. You will need to take the glove box off in order to get the cable in there. That is easy, you just remove the three screws on the bottom and the three when you open the glove box, and it should slide off. (It will not come undone on the left side, that is normal) Then just hide the cable behind the piece of plastic under the glove box:








Now, when putting the cables threw the glove box, you have two options. One, you can drill a hole, like I did first:








Or, the glove box already has a hole that you can feed the cable threw. I did this when I did the power:








*Groud Loop Isolator*
Well, once I had everything set up the way I wanted it, there was a problem. I was getting this horrible noise whenever I had the power hooked up. This was cause by multiple grounds, thus causing a Ground Loop. I just went to the local Radio Shack and picked up a Ground Loop Isolator. I also had to pick up two RCA gender changers because GLI is male, and so it the RCAInput adapter.








*Final Notes*
This should work with any MP3 or audio play out there. (Except the power, but you can do the idea on how to set it up)
Everything I did in this writeup was for the Monsoon Double Din CD player with Amp in the back. If you have a single din head unit, you just get a different adapter from RCAinput.com. And chances are, you will not have to run it from the back because you will not have an Amp. You should just be able to hook it up in the back of the head unit.
If you want to run this adapter with a CD changer as well, you will have a bit more work. I haven't had to deal with this because I use an iPod, and I don't understand why anyone would want to run a CD changer as well as an iPod. The iPod holds more than enough. Anyway, you might want to check out Sound Gate.
Here are some useful links:
http://www.nebulight.com/ipod/ipod.htm
http://www.panavise.com 
http://www.macally.com 
http://www.everythingipod.com 
http://www.ipoding.com 

Here is a simple setup for the docking ipods, since I wrote this article when the iPod first came out and didn't have the dock:








With that setup, you just run the black extension to under the glove box and you'd use the Enfig adapter for behind the head unit instead of the rear CD changer location.

_Modified by nebulight at 5:06 PM 1-7-2007_


_Modified by nebulight at 7:10 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Excellent write-up man. I have my iPod hooked up to an Alpine deck, but I love the way you mounted it and the way you have the power running. One question, is the 12V source in the back always active, or only with ignition? 
Edit: Also, do you have problems opening up the glovebox with the mount there?


[Modified by GTIturbo6400, 10:20 AM 9-14-2002]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

Always active








And no, the Mount will let you open the glove box. It works great. Panavise has two mounts for the MK4, one where mine is, and the other down lower, by the AC controls.


[Modified by nebulight, 11:26 AM 9-14-2002]


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

great,
dont know alot about ipods, can you use em with a PC?
also what was the cost of the power config?
thanks


----------



## 1.8t Wolf (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

Can u use Run Ipod with Win XP to transfer your mp3s to ipod


----------



## Andy Bosik (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (1.8t Wolf)*

YES!! Apple now has a Windoze-compatible iPod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (1.8t Wolf)*

Apple just released iPods that are PC specific. So those of you not lucky enough to own a mac can have one.


----------



## 1.8t Wolf (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

yes im going to do this


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

Very cool, great writeup! 
Gonna have to make sure my new headunit has some sort of AUX input (direct RCA's, CD Changer adapter, etc) to do this too. 
What would be even more trick is to mount it hidden (maybe in the arm rest) and just have the remote mounted under the armrest or something.... that would be very clean. 
I can see why you want the ipod in view, obviously to change songs and browse playlists, but hidden would be nice also.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (1.8t Wolf)*

I actually recommend that you get a MAC iPod and MediaFour's XPlay. It lets you use a Mac iPod on a PC. The PC iPod's software really blows. I have had good luck with XPlay.
And the question with how much did it cost to power it. I paid
$14.28 for the iPod charger Computers Plus NYC
$31.92 for the FireWire repeater Computers Plus NYC
$14.00 for the SiK HotWire cable  iPod Products
Plus shipping.
It was around $75 bucks.


[Modified by nebulight, 12:27 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

How much did the mount cost and was it easy to install? Will it go small enough to hold cellphones too?


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIXpress)*

Did you get the mount and portagrip directly from Panavise? I was looking on their website, but you can't order.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

nice man i want to get a i pod but they only have 20 gig out now once they come out with 60 gig or maby 40 gig


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (wgriffiths2000)*

I called up PanaVise and ordered.
It will be a long time before they come out with 40 or 60 gigs. 20GB was a huge step.
Prices:
20Gb iPod: $499
PanaVise Mount and Holder: $30
Blitz Cable: $70
iPod charger $15
FireWire repeater $32.00
SiK HotWire cable $14.00
Shipping everything, rough price $40
HOLY SH!T!!!!!! I nevered added that up before. That's like $700 bucks! I could have gotten my new suspension for that. Oh well.


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

geez, 20gigs?? I have almost 1000 mp3's, and that's only 5 gigs!!!! one word....

W O W
is 20 necessary?


----------



## animex (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

sweet


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is 20 necessary?[HR][/HR]​I plan for the future, I had a 5GB player, and I filled that one up. Right now, I just have a little over 5Gb, but down the road I will fill it up.


----------



## basscadet (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

Also, Windows users should check out a freeware app for the iPod called Ephpod - http://www.ephpod.com . Though i haven't used it myself (i get my iPod on Monday 9-16) i've tried it with a friends unit and it looks to be a pretty good alternative to xplay or Music Match Jukebox (which comes with the PC version of the iP0d and which i personally can't stand). Some of its better features:
- support for .m3u and .pls playlists
- can sync with your Outlook Calendar and Contacts
- can download weather information
- can download RSS newsfeeds for viewing on iPod (check out http://www.newsisfree.com for 3300 news sources)
- it's free!















there's a screenshot at http://www.ephpod.com:8000/help/ConfigurationDownload.png that shows the advanced configuration options..
Thanks Nebulight for the excellent write-up, will definitely come in handy next week when i do the install!
















[Modified by basscadet, 9:15 PM 9-14-2002]

[Modified by basscadet, 9:15 PM 9-14-2002]


[Modified by basscadet, 9:16 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (basscadet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- it's free!














[HR][/HR]​Yea, its sorta free. But you still need to buy a program that enables you to read a Mac hard drive, like MacDrive or another program. Why not buy Xplay, it comes with something to sync the iPod and can read a mac hard drive. That way you can use Ephpod. I actually use both. I like XPlay though, cause it works threw windows.


[Modified by nebulight, 11:33 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## CO Boy (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Awesome write up and research... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been considering a Rio Riot or something like it, but wanted to make sure I can use it in my car. Whats the point of downloading 400 albums and not being able to listine to it in the car?? 
One question for you, where did you run all the cables (both of them)? Its obvious that they come out of the glove box, but did you run them under the carpet? Did you have to remove seats and so forth?
Thanks and kudos to you.


----------



## dubbin n thuggin (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (CO Boy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (wgriffiths2000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice man i want to get a i pod but they only have 20 gig out now once they come out with 60 gig or maby 40 gig[HR][/HR]​You're a funny guy. Over 300 hours of music isn't enuf for you! Remember this is a portable player. It is not designed to house your entire collection. I have over 450 CD's plus records, r2r master tapes, etc. that I have to transfer to about 50 CD's. And, 10 gb is enuf for me.


----------



## JohnnyQuest (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Hey man, thanks for the great info!! It's obvious you put alot of time and effort into making that work right. I've used Apple computers for the last 5 years, and have been telling my friends for years how awesome these machines are. This solution you came up with is just one more reason for me to get a 20 gig iPod for christmas, I'd love to be able to listen to it in my GLI!!








Just a word to all who were asking about Windows compatibility, I understand that not everyone has the funding or the inclination to switch to a Mac, but I would encourage anyone who hasn't been to apple.com in a while to check out the Mac, not only the iPods and the other great hardware, but check out the new Mac OS 10.2, it's amazing on my iBook and comes with tons of free software, everything from photo editing/organizing, video editing, mp3 management/cd burning......not to mention that Apple's iTunes software is the best way to transfer the mp3s to the iPod. 
One more thing for others to consider, the battery life on the iPod is 10 hours, and can be recharged to 80% capacity in an hour. When I put one in my GLI, I don't think I'll run the power cords. I'll just recharge it in the house from time to time.....
Anyway, just my .02, again, thanks for a great article. About how much to you think you spent on all the mounts and wires?








J


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (JohnnyQuest)*

10 Hours!!! HA! Yea, right. With the new firmware that is out, 1.2, I am lucky if I get 2 hours.
As far as running the cable, they are in by the door sills. If there is enough demand, I will rip my car apart again and take some pictures.


----------



## Mk2Mike (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

very nice, i want to do it too.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Mk2Mike)*

Actually, I have decided to sell all this stuff. Right now, I would rather have new suspension. Check out the link in the Car Audio Classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=511739


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

You should take a look at http://www.phatnoise.com If your willing to live without your CD-Changer than this is a really solid option for our cars.
All for about the same price you paid for the full iPod setup.


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (BoraSport)*

I just bought an ipod, 5gb pc version, today and so far, love it! I agree, this musicmatch software that came with it blows. I'll look into the other software posted above.
However, I found a real easy way to use my ipod in the Jetta. It cost only $20 and no wires. It's a wireless transmitter. Plug into the ipod, turn it on, and tune the radio to any station between 88-95mhz that isn't used, and there you go. Sounds awesome! Since there isn't much distance between the radio and the transmitter, no static, sounds perfect imo. Picked it up at Fry's.
You can find out more about this transmitter here


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (veedubinla)*

I never had good luck with those, I tried two different ones. They never worked as well, but they are a cheap way of doing it.


----------



## jettaboi21 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

ssswwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
i so want this. I have a 10gb ipod and this would be sweet. I am going to contact panawise for the holders and whatnot. The link to the pics aren't working for me, any chance you can fix that? I'd love to see what the finished product looks like.
Thanks!


----------



## IwannaJettaVR6 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

uhhhh, I'm getting red X's


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I never had good luck with those, I tried two different ones. They never worked as well, but they are a cheap way of doing it.[HR][/HR]​Well, after the first drive with it today, my opinion has changed. Maybe it's b/c living in LA, there are so many radio stations and a less populous place won't have this problem. But I got so much interference from other stations in the band. I'm at 88.7 and that's the only station that has nothing on it...but I get bleeding from stations before and after it while driving. Static is also increased. My test last night was sitting in the car not moving.
So this isn't going to work.


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (veedubinla)*

Just thought I'd mention I just did the install for my 10GB version. It looks so sweet the way its mounted. The only thing I didn't do was run the wires through the glovebox, because I didn't like them being and pinched. Plus, the RCA to minjack wire is to thick, cuz its monster cable.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (IwannaJettaVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]uhhhh, I'm getting red X's







[HR][/HR]​I don't know what happened, I think my crappy host screwed up. I guess that is what I get for 5 bucks a month for unlimited space and data transfer. Anyway, I can see them. Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## Niello (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I should have waited for the 10GB or 20GB version. I have 10+ GB of MP3's and would LOVE to carry it all around with me. Anyway...
I followed nebulight's lead and installed the Panavise mount, and absolutely love it. Here's a question though: Would it be hard to wire up an ADDITIONAL 12V connection an hide it somewhere behind the dash? Is there any other alternative to using the 12V from the trunk/hatch?


----------



## MDMKIVGTI (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

when the heck are they getting more Phatboxes - these things are killa - where/when can I get it??


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Niello)*

Yes, you can actually pop open the 12V adapter and hard wire it to the 12V adapter that is in the front. But I don't recommend using a 12V adapter at all! Once I ran the cable up front, I get this high pitched noise in the backround. It is terrible. I am going to ditch the repeater step, and the cable run step for the charger, and just charge it at home or when I am not in the car.


----------



## GLIvr6 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

would this cable work to hook a laptop to the stereo? i have a cable that has the headphone jack on one end and female RCA connectors on the other....so i would just plug the adapter i have into the headphone jack and into this cable.....


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GLIvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would this cable work to hook a laptop to the stereo? i have a cable that has the headphone jack on one end and female RCA connectors on the other....so i would just plug the adapter i have into the headphone jack and into this cable.....







[HR][/HR]​No, it wouldn't. That is the only cable you need, but you will need to adapt the female RCA jack, because the ones on that cable are female as well. I have seen a headphone jack to male RCA, I am using it in my setup. They are like 6 bucks.


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Nice write-up... I've been waiting to see someone actually use on of those adapters from rcainputs.com. 
I don't know if it's already been mentioned (I sort of skimmed through this thread) but people might be interested to know that they can hook up all sorts of audio stuff with these adapters. Other MP3 players, MiniDisc players, laptops, pretty much anything that can be connected through RCA ports or converted with the stereo to RCA cables you used. There are also similar solutions for the guys with aftermarket headunits. Check my signature to see my MiniDisc setup.


----------



## TA373 (Aug 26, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (helix7)*

Does anyone know if it's possible to hook up a cable direct to the back of the Monsoon headunit– or must we run the cable from the amp on up to the front of the car?
Thanks,
m.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (TA373)*

If you have the single din, then it goes right in the back. But if you have the double din, like I have, then you need to hook up in the back by the amp.


----------



## Soy Bomb (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

nice


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you have the single din, then it goes right in the back. But if you have the double din, like I have, then you need to hook up in the back by the amp.[HR][/HR]​I have the single Monsoon unit...what do you mean it goes in the back...how is that done?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (veedubinla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have the single Monsoon unit...what do you mean it goes in the back...how is that done? [HR][/HR]​If you have a single din unit, then you take out your head unit, and plug the cable in the back of the head unit.
If you have a double din unit, then you need to plug it in at the amp in the back of the car.


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have the single Monsoon unit...what do you mean it goes in the back...how is that done? 
If you have a single din unit, then you take out your head unit, and plug the cable in the back of the head unit.
If you have a double din unit, then you need to plug it in at the amp in the back of the car.[HR][/HR]​so that same cable will work behind the head unit just like the the back as you did?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (veedubinla)*

No, it is a different cable that you get from RCAinput.com. If you go to that site, you will click on VW, and you will two different cable. One for the 12 pin in the back of the car, and one front the front if you have the single din.


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Anyone know of a way to make this cable instead of spending $70.00 on something that only should cost $15 or less?


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Anyone know of a way to make this cable instead of spending $70.00 on something that only should cost $15 or less?[HR][/HR]​That's what I was thinking too. But, then again, I don't want to blow up my head unit or my new iPod... So I took the dive and paid the $8- (after shipping) for the rca input. Can't wait to install it.


----------



## Alvaro A Kross (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (titleist1976)*

this makes me want to get an ipod but i saw a cheeper way to power it on the apple web site they sell a simpler power cord


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alvaro A Kross)*

What an amazing post I have a CD MP3 player (old Skool) and have wanted in my car for quite some time now I can have it there. thanks


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alvaro A Kross)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this makes me want to get an ipod but i saw a cheeper way to power it on the apple web site they sell a simpler power cord[HR][/HR]​Yea, that was what I was thinking. Just using the power cord that came with the iPod, and get a DC or AC (I forget which one it is) converter for the 12V in the back. That way, I can get rid of the noise. Or, since Apple finally came out with a firmware that fixxes the battery, I can get rid of all that power stuff.


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Hey Nebulight, Did you decide on keeping the iPod? I hope so... that was a lot of hard work you put into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you have the thread to the firmware fix? I can't find it anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (titleist1976)*

Here you go:
http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/ 
I also found a fix to the noise caused by the charge. I am so dumb for not thinking of this, it is a ground loop. All I need is a ground loop isolator. I am going to get one right now, I will let you know if it helps.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Yep, the ground loop isolator worked!!! No more noise when hooked up to power.
And yes, I did keep my iPod.


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Good Job, Neb! Now, what the heck is a ground loop isolator?







Where did you get one? By the end of the day, mine will be running through the cd button on the stock head unit, too. Thanks for all of your help. As I was writting this the UPS guy showed up with my RCA Input.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (titleist1976)*

A groud loop occurs when you have multiple audio devices. Since I have the amp in the back, and the head unit in the front, it has two grounds (one at the amp, and one at the head unit). Since you have multiple grounding points, it can let current flow through the audio cable's shielding. That causes noise. The ground loop isolator, you guessed it, isolates those noises. I will get pics soon, and edit my website, and the first post.
*NOTE*
The noise that is generated is not that bad. But if you power the iPod with a 12V charger, the noise gets WAY worse. The radio shack part number for a Ground Loop Isolator is 270-054. It was 15 bucks, totally worth it, even if you don't power the iPod. When you get the GLI, you will also need to get a two RCA couplers because of of the sets of cables on the GLI is male (it needs to be female).


[Modified by nebulight, 9:22 PM 10-9-2002]


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice job that looks good . I saw a wireless adapter on apples web site
called the iRock 300w "Link your iPod to your car or home stereo without wires, without headaches. Simply plug the 300W into the headphone jack on the iPod, choose one of four FM frequencies, and tune your radio to that frequency. The irock! 300W transmits the audio from your player directly to your home or car FM radio-no wires, no hassle."
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=T4664LL/A


----------



## Alvaro A Kross (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (KingTurbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice job that looks good . I saw a wireless adapter on apples web site
called the iRock 300w "Link your iPod to your car or home stereo without wires, without headaches. Simply plug the 300W into the headphone jack on the iPod, choose one of four FM frequencies, and tune your radio to that frequency. The irock! 300W transmits the audio from your player directly to your home or car FM radio-no wires, no hassle."
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=T4664LL/A[HR][/HR]​very nasty sound quality


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alvaro A Kross)*

quote:[HR][/HR]very nasty sound quality[HR][/HR]​Agreed.


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I bought a tape adaptor for the time being, and it didn't lose any noticable sound quality. But, I installed the RCA Input connector last night, and it sounds excellent. Now, my only problem is the Monster cable I used is so damn thick, it is hard to move my iPod around. It's not a bad problem to have though, I love that iPod.


----------



## Kloster (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I bought the same adapter from rcainput but they SQ sucks. It is worse than the tape adapter I was using. How is the SQ for yours compaired to the tape adapter? And by the way that was an awesome write up.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Kloster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought the same adapter from rcainput but they SQ sucks. It is worse than the tape adapter I was using. How is the SQ for yours compaired to the tape adapter? And by the way that was an awesome write up.[HR][/HR]​Maybe you got a defective cable. Mine works great, and so do all of them that other people got from my recommendation. Strange, I would see if you can get a refund or exchange.


----------



## veedubinla (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (KingTurbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice job that looks good . I saw a wireless adapter on apples web site
called the iRock 300w "Link your iPod to your car or home stereo without wires, without headaches. Simply plug the 300W into the headphone jack on the iPod, choose one of four FM frequencies, and tune your radio to that frequency. The irock! 300W transmits the audio from your player directly to your home or car FM radio-no wires, no hassle."
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=T4664LL/A[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif those things are junk. I bought a wireless transmitter, not that one, for my ipod and quickly returned it. poor audio quality, and the fact that i go so much statick and interference from other radio stations.


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (veedubinla)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice job that looks good . I saw a wireless adapter on apples web site
called the iRock 300w "Link your iPod to your car or home stereo without wires, without headaches. Simply plug the 300W into the headphone jack on the iPod, choose one of four FM frequencies, and tune your radio to that frequency. The irock! 300W transmits the audio from your player directly to your home or car FM radio-no wires, no hassle."
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=T4664LL/A

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif those things are junk. I bought a wireless transmitter, not that one, for my ipod and quickly returned it. poor audio quality, and the fact that i go so much statick and interference from other radio stations.[HR][/HR]​I have the iRock and I can verify that it has terrible sound quality. It helped quite a bit to use a headphone extension cable with it -- really reduced the interference from other stations.
Does anyone know if there is any sound quality difference between the PIE adaptor from Logjam Electronics and the Blitzsafe adaptor? Also, is there any way to know if I will need to have my radio reprogrammed in order to use either adaptor?


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (ma2t)*

ttt


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (ma2t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know if there is any sound quality difference between the PIE adaptor from Logjam Electronics and the Blitzsafe adaptor? Also, is there any way to know if I will need to have my radio reprogrammed in order to use either adaptor?[HR][/HR]​I have no idea, I just used the blitzsafe one. I would assume they are the same thing. 
*Edit, and as far as reprogamming anything, you don't have to. It is all plug'n'play. The head unit just sees it as a CD Changer.


[Modified by nebulight, 11:55 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## Jetta2k (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Has anyone been able to get RCA inputs into an inline adapter much like for those who have an indash CD player _and_ a 6 disc changer?
I'd love to have an MP3 player inline with my 6 disc changer.


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Kloster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought the same adapter from rcainput but they SQ sucks. It is worse than the tape adapter I was using. How is the SQ for yours compaired to the tape adapter? And by the way that was an awesome write up.[HR][/HR]​You know... I've got to figure that one out. I thought it was my chessy ground wire that I put in. I guess it may be the adaptor. Right now, if my head unit volume it too high, I can hear a lot of electrical noice. My tape adaptor actually worked well. The thing I didn't like was the noise from the tape player and the wires all over the place. But, if I can't get the RCA Input to work better, it is going back. That thing was like $80 after shipping.


----------



## Mikey18T (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

I just spent 200 dollars on an mp3 player. Is there anyway I can get that wire cheaper? That's crazy! 80 bucks! The monsoon amp doesn't have any plain RCS inputs?


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Mikey18T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just spent 200 dollars on an mp3 player. Is there anyway I can get that wire cheaper? That's crazy! 80 bucks! The monsoon amp doesn't have any plain RCS inputs?[HR][/HR]​I don't believe there are any RCA inputs on the amp or the head unit. That would have made life easier. The only other option (that I know of) is to use a tape adaptor.


----------



## alfredreded (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

hi there. can anyone tell me if it is possible to use both the changer and the ipod in my non-monsoon golf? if so, how???
thanks for any help.
al


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (alfredreded)*

I don't think you can, because the RCA adapter plugs into the CD Changer port. Now, if you're CD changer plugged in threw RCA, then all you would need to do is get an RCA switch. However, most CD changers don't hook up threw RCA.


----------



## Jetta2k (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I think that we can easily identify the low level inputs into the head unit (I'll try to remember to look at my Bentley schematics) but I was wondering if anyone knew the logic behind having an indash CD player along with a 6 disc changer . . . how does the headunit differentiate between the two. If we can isolate that . . . we should be able to design a splice kit that would allow a device such as an MP3 player to pretend to be either a stock indash or a stock changer.


----------



## MJGunn (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

What do you guys do when you like, go into a store or something? Do you leave the ipod in the glovebox, or bing it in with you? I'm kind of worried about leaving it there in the extreme colds of winter (or for that matter, really high highs of summer).


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (MJGunn)*

I put it in the arm rest. I haven't seen a winter yet, so I don't know. In the really hot summer, I let it in the holder sometimes, and in arm rest the others. In both places, right after I would take it out, the screen would be really dark. But it always went back. I have an extended warrenty with it, so if it breaks, so biggie.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Are you guys using the Windows-PC based iPods? Does it make a difference on the iPod? <-------iPod newbie question.


----------



## b0mbasaur (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (hungalicious)*

Would that cd changer to rca adaptor work if i didn't have the monsoon system?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (b0mbasaur)*

Yes, they make them for most all head units. Check out there website.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (hungalicious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you guys using the Windows-PC based iPods? Does it make a difference on the iPod? <-------iPod newbie question.







[HR][/HR]​It doesn't matter when you play it in your car. I have a Mac iPod, but I use it on a PC with software called XPlay. It is better software than comes on the PC iPod.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Thanks Nebulight. One more question for the road...
On the iPod, can you make multiple individual "albums" and flip through them instead of having one LONG playlist? I basically want it to mock a CD changer. 


[Modified by hungalicious, 9:07 PM 10-28-2002]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (hungalicious)*

yep, the iPod works threw ID3 tags. So you go by artist, album, genre, ect.


[Modified by nebulight, 10:09 PM 10-28-2002]


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Time to order... I think I'm going with the 5GB model. 1000 songs is more than enough for me.


----------



## mr_DUBalina (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (hungalicious)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Time to order... I think I'm going with the 5GB model. 1000 songs is more than enough for me.







[HR][/HR]​
Yeah, I used to think so too... but now I want _MORE!_ 
Don't forget "Smart playlists" like, My Top Rated, Recently Played, 25 Most Played. 
iPod info, accessories, tips, and more; looky-here!
http://www.iPodLounge.com/
http://www.everythingipod.com/
http://www.ipoding.com/ 


[Modified by mr_DUBalina, 10:27 PM 10-28-2002]


----------



## Jetta2k (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mr_DUBalina)*

I emailed RCA Inputs to see if they can do this:








If I do pick up an iPod, then I may try to sell my changer if this is not possible.


----------



## evolver (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Yeah, $700 in total is kinda expensive








For 20% on top of this amount you could get a VW-compatible 20Gb PhatBox... An idea worth of consideration! But you made an excellent write up and research. Thanks!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Jetta2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I emailed RCA Inputs to see if they can do this:








If I do pick up an iPod, then I may try to sell my changer if this is not possible.[HR][/HR]​No, that won't work because the head unit and CD player both have inputs for different players, ie, a cd changer. The iPod doesn't. The only way that would work is to splice it at the amp or head unit, but you would have to use a manual switch.


[Modified by nebulight, 6:41 PM 11-4-2002]


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (hungalicious)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Time to order... I think I'm going with the 5GB model. 1000 songs is more than enough for me.







[HR][/HR]​Unless you have in mind the 1000 songs you want, it is not enough. I just started importing all of my cd's and I'm almost tapped out of space. I bought the 10gb, thinking it would be enough and I only have about 1gb left. But, I love it. It is the easiest way to access all of your music. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*









One more thing I just figured out, is that the CD player in that picture actually has a manual switch, (I just saw one of them). So it still works like my original idea of the manual switch. But since the iPod doesn't have that switch, you would need to make one. At first, I thought that you would need to make a switch for the RCA. Now, if you have a CD changer with an RCA output, then it would work. Simple plug in the adapter from RCAinput and plug the RCA cable into the switch. Then plug an RCA cable into the switch and the CD changer. Then plug another RCA cable into the switch, then use a RCA to stereo adapter and plug it into the iPod. (Make sure that you use a long cable from the CD changer to the switch if you want the switch in the front of your car). But if you don't have a CD changer with an RCA output, then you will need to make a special "VW CD Changer plug" switch. Maybe RCAinputs could specially make you a cable, but I doubt it. Even if they could, I would guess that would be a LOT of money.
Bottom line: Why do you even need a CD changer when an iPod can hold way more CDs than ANY car CD changer? LOL


----------



## dlavi (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (JohnnyQuest)*

I love my ibook and the new mac os. Now maybe one of these days I'll get an ipod and hook it up in my golf


----------



## redjetta01 (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (dlavi)*

On the RCAinput site it says the two versions are non-prewired for behind the head unit and monsoon for trunk.
You mentioned you get one for single and another for double din.
I'm confused, I have a single din monsoon stereo...so do I need the one you got, or the behind the head version???


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (redjetta01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On the RCAinput site it says the two versions are non-prewired for behind the head unit and monsoon for trunk.
You mentioned you get one for single and another for double din.
I'm confused, I have a single din monsoon stereo...so do I need the one you got, or the behind the head version???[HR][/HR]​I also have the single din monsoon system and we have to use the behind the headunit version. It was really simple to do. Took maybe 5 minutes. I don't know if was the best $70 spent, but it works. 
I too have an iBook. That thing is great. The new os is so simple to use. And with an Air Card, I can work on my computer and be on the pc network at the office and be on the internet w/o being plugged into a damn thing. I love it.


----------



## daveojeda (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (titleist1976)*

Great write-up!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daveojeda (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (daveojeda)*

nebulight, great write up!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have an 03 GTI with Monsoon so I assume I have the same stereo set-up as you?? Do you know if I do?? 
Exactly how did you run the mp3 connector wire from the trunk to the glove compartment??
I am a newbie to any kind of stereo wiring but I have a NOMAD MP3 player and want to do the same thing for my car.


----------



## daveojeda (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A groud loop occurs when you have multiple audio devices. Since I have the amp in the back, and the head unit in the front, it has two grounds (one at the amp, and one at the head unit). Since you have multiple grounding points, it can let current flow through the audio cable's shielding. That causes noise. The ground loop isolator, you guessed it, isolates those noises. I will get pics soon, and edit my website, and the first post.
*NOTE*
The noise that is generated is not that bad. [Modified by nebulight, 9:22 PM 10-9-2002][HR][/HR]​Where did you place the ground loop?? In the back by the trunk or up front? And do I still need it if I take my power directly from the front 12v outlet?


----------



## daveojeda (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (daveojeda)*

bump


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (daveojeda)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm confused, I have a single din monsoon stereo...so do I need the one you got, or the behind the head version[HR][/HR]​Since you have the single din, you get the one that goes behind the head unit.
quote:[HR][/HR]Exactly how did you run the mp3 connector wire from the trunk to the glove compartment??[HR][/HR]​I just ran it threw the side panels of the car. Really simple.
quote:[HR][/HR]Where did you place the ground loop?? [HR][/HR]​You place that in between the cable from RCA input and your RCA to stereo cable in the back. You might need a gender changer for the RCA cables.


----------



## HackyAD (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Niello)*

Nicely done! Way to go!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (evolver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you could get a VW-compatible 20Gb PhatBox... [HR][/HR]​Yea, but I really don't like the controls of the PhatBox. I have a buddy who has one, and I like the High Res screen of my iPod. It shows Artist, Album, and Song Title. And the Nav is awesome. Anyone that has used an iPod can tell you.


[Modified by nebulight, 3:08 PM 11-23-2002]


----------



## BigA (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I love this idea and I really want to try it, but I have a few questions.
First, I have an aftermarket Kenwood HU and I saw that rcainputs.com has the cd changer to RCA plug adapter I would need, But my question is how will my HU recognize the iPod and what will be displayed in my HU? Will it display nothing at all, or will it be the track length and track number or, since my HU reads mp3 tags, will it also show the song name?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (BigA)*

No, your kenwood deck will not display the track names. What the RCAinput cable does is just trick your head unit into thinking it is a CD changer. Your deck will most likly read the same as mine, CD1 Track 1 and 0:00 for time or something like it.
Oh, and as far as your head unit recognizing the iPod, you will just hit the source button unit it goes to CD changer.


----------



## Silsurf (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

excellant thread, I thought it was going to answer all my questions.
I am in a 95' Pasat and looking to hook up my iPod throught the factory 6 CD changer. 
this is what I tried:
The trunk CD changer (VW/Sony) already has RCA plugs and a connector that looks a little like an oversized S-video (the CD changer control cable?) on the back.
I plugged my iPod into the exisitng RCA leads coming from the stereo to the CD changer via the appropriate cables, but nothing comes out of the stereo. 
I tried with the S-video-like cable plugged in, with it not plugged in, with the 6 CD cartridge inserted, with it not inserted.
But never did I hear any sound?
I read a few messages back about geting a reversing connector or some such thing for the RCA's?
Any thoughts greatly appreciated.
Henry


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Silsurf)*

iPods....bah! here's a better alternative and $147.91 cheaper! 








info here.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

Screw that one, check this one out:








the neuro 


[Modified by nebulight, 8:25 AM 11-26-2002]


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

niiiiiice! it can broadcast itself *wirelessly* to any fm radio.....sweet, so tune your car radio to a frequency while the damn thing is in your glove box or pocket......genious! nice find! bye bye iPod! hahahahaha


----------



## Thinspirits (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

The ipod now has a wireless transmitter too.
Check it out here
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...gv5Ee803ZKrlSR1n4wlgDt/5.5.0.3.27.1.15.14.9.0


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Thinspirits)*

hmm...not bad. still 100 bux more. plus i hate apple....elitist bastards who make people think they actually invent everything.....they are rip-off artists who sell their technology through fancy packaging and cheap marketing gimmicks. people actually believe they are buying cutting edge hardware and are willing to pay double for it....kudos to apple for realizing how uninformed american consumers really are and capitalizing on them. suckers. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmm...not bad. still 100 bux more. plus i hate apple....elitist bastards who make people think they actually invent everything.....they are rip-off artists who sell their technology through fancy packaging and cheap marketing gimmicks. people actually believe they are buying cutting edge hardware and are willing to pay double for it....kudos to apple for realizing how uninformed american consumers really are and capitalizing on them. suckers. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Welcome to marketing 101.


----------



## jordan613 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Is the CD chnager plug in the trunk or in the glove compartment on a 2002 Jetta GLS? I have a Monsoon system, and at rcainput.com it seems like the one they sell for the monsoon system is in the trunk, yet they sell an adapter for "all VW models" for behind the head unit... I was wondering if anyone could share any experiences they have had with wiring a cable front the trunk to the front seat.
Thank you


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Thinspirits)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The ipod now has a wireless transmitter too.
Check it out here
[HR][/HR]​That is just a generic FM transmitter... many stores have those for sale. Nothing revolutionary.


----------



## nimhrat (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmm...not bad. still 100 bux more. plus i hate apple....elitist bastards who make people think they actually invent everything.....they are rip-off artists who sell their technology through fancy packaging and cheap marketing gimmicks. people actually believe they are buying cutting edge hardware and are willing to pay double for it....kudos to apple for realizing how uninformed american consumers really are and capitalizing on them. suckers. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Gonna have to respectfully disagree here. I think Apple makes fantastic products. If you want to call their aesthetically pleasing, functional, and radical designs "fancy packaging," that's your call, but I'd call it genius. The ipod, imac, ibook, and the G4 powerbook are just about the coolest gadgets out there! Kudos to Apple for making innovative products that push the envelope. It's just too bad how uninformed american consumers really are -- they tend to settle for crappier products in order to save a buck instead of doing their research and demanding better. suckers.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nimhrat)*

let's not turn this into a mac/pc war. i'm sorry i started it, but this is not the appropriate forum for this. let's just say i have built 15 machines in the last 2 years and have done my own tests. i push the envelope as a developer....i am a 3d animator, programmer, multimedia expert. i have decided that custom built pc's are the only way to go...period. they are simply the fastest, most customizable, and cheapest solutions out there. you don't have to agree. you have to realize that i am not talking gateway/dell crap here, only high end custom systems that are faster than the fastest macs out there for half the price. i sound informed....hmm.....guess i did MY research.


----------



## nimhrat (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

quote:[HR][/HR]let's not turn this into a mac/pc war. i'm sorry i started it, but this is not the appropriate forum for this. let's just say i have built 15 machines in the last 2 years and have done my own tests. i push the envelope as a developer....i am a 3d animator, programmer, multimedia expert. i have decided that custom built pc's are the only way to go...period. they are simply the fastest, most customizable, and cheapest solutions out there. you don't have to agree. you have to realize that i am not talking gateway/dell crap here, only high end custom systems that are faster than the fastest macs out there for half the price. i sound informed....hmm.....guess i did MY research.[HR][/HR]​I agree that custom built PCs (running on a linux kernel) are the way to go when you want to maximize performance and flexibility while minimizing cost. But there are other things that some of us consumers want (who aren't necessarily using our macs in a render farm). Like ease of use. Intelligent software design. Compact size. Light weight. Long battery life. Or maybe just a cool looking case. And that's what Apple is good at: combining cutting edge technologies and user-oriented design to create products that are just damned good. The same can be said for VW. There are cars out there that are cheaper, faster, and more fuel-efficient than my Jetta -- but speed, fuel-efficiency, and cost were just a few of the many features that I look for in a car... Now how's that for reeling this thread back on topic?








And as for my experience: Electrical Engineer (computer hardware design specialization) from UCLA. 6 years at Rhythm & Hues (maybe you've heard of us? http://www.rhythm.com -- we were listed by Wired magazine as one of the 5 most influential visual effects studios in the world...). I was a systems operator, a render/IO coordinator, and I'm now a pipeline setup technical director. Every day (right now), I work on cutting-edge, custom-built PCs running custom-tuned kernels, running proprietary software (some of which I wrote). I work with some of the brightest, most creative people in the business. Yet many of us jam at work to music from ipods, and some have an ibook or a powerbook sitting next to our monitors (linked to our network via airport). Some go home to an imac or a G4. I guess we just haven't done our homework like you have.


----------



## juiced (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nimhrat)*

U guys sound like two clones arguing against each other, even your # of posts are close. Just found that funny. I rock PC and MAC, so I'll stay neutral on this.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nimhrat)*

sent you an email!


----------



## HackyAD (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

How would something like this work on a aftermarket Sony Head unit?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (HackyAD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How would something like this work on a aftermarket Sony Head unit?[HR][/HR]​Just go to RCA input and click Sony headunits. Or call them?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

LOL, check out the front page of www.ipoding.com. There is a story about my article and a writeup on how someone else did what I did. There also is a way that someone hooked it to their beetle and still could use the CD changer. Pretty neat, although I would have done it a cleaner way.
*EDIT* 
My website pics are down because my host switched DNS servers and didn't bother to tell me, so I had to manually change them. It takes 24-72 hours to update.


[Modified by nebulight, 1:07 PM 12-7-2002]


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Hints for using a notebook computer as a MP3 player instead of an iPod*

I'm currently using a Powerbook G4 with my Monsoon radio to listen to MP3s. I figure I always have my laptop with me on the way to work and it has a 40GB drive which is bigger than even the iPods. Plus, iTunes is great.
Here's a list of the parts:
One PIE adaptor which is plugged into the CD changer port in the back of the wagon.
One adaptor which converts the dual RCA jacks to a single mini (1/8") stereo plug.
One 6-foot headphone extension cable that terminates with male mini stereo plug.
One M-Audio Sonica external D/A converter.
One USB cable.
I strongly recommend the Sonica for anyone hooking their computer up to a car stereo or home stereo. It sounds great.
Major hint: I could only get my Monsoon front-end unit to work with the PIE adaptor by tricking it into thinking that it is playing a CD in the VW single-CD player when in fact, the CD player has been removed from the car. While playing a CD, I disconnected the CD player from the back of the Monsoon front-end unit and plugged the changer cable in (not the PIE adaptor, the other end). These means that the Monsoon unit reads CD 1, track 1, permanently and the CD is still stuck in the CD player which I removed from the car (I sacrificed a CD-R). This is the only way I managed to get the PIE adaptor to work.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Hints for using a notebook computer as a MP3 player instead of an iPod (ma2t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Major hint: I could only get my Monsoon front-end unit to work with the PIE adaptor by tricking it into thinking that it is playing a CD in the VW single-CD player when in fact, the CD player has been removed from the car. While playing a CD, I disconnected the CD player from the back of the Monsoon front-end unit and plugged the changer cable in (not the PIE adaptor, the other end). These means that the Monsoon unit reads CD 1, track 1, permanently and the CD is still stuck in the CD player which I removed from the car (I sacrificed a CD-R). This is the only way I managed to get the PIE adaptor to work.[HR][/HR]​That's strange that it wouldn't just see it as a CD changer to begin with. By the way, what is the USB cable for?
*EDIT*
Nevermind, I just found out what the Sonica external D/A converter was, lol.


[Modified by nebulight, 1:25 PM 12-8-2002]


----------



## cpandar (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Hints for using a notebook computer as a MP3 player instead of an iPod (ma2t)*

Hey man, can you post some links to the parts you're talking about?
TIA

This whole thread is awesome. I'm just trying to figure out the best option for my ipod now...


----------



## dlachnic (May 19, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

I'm still a bit confused...








*IF* the RCA jacks are ultimately nothing more than 3 or 4 wires, and 
*IF* there is no 'special' electronics in the cable housing/plug, then 
*WHY* can't this cable be made at home???


----------



## d_jabsd (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

quote:[HR][/HR]geez, 20gigs?? I have almost 1000 mp3's, and that's only 5 gigs!!!! one word....

W O W
is 20 necessary?[HR][/HR]​it is when your current collection is at 42.6GB and it has space to grow to 95.6GB


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (d_jabsd)*

also, most people unwittingly rip their mp3's at 128 kbps. some people like them to be 192kbps or higher....and yes, there is a HUGE difference even on crappy desktop speakers! that's when it's nice to have that extra space you speak of. oh, ya.....i have well over 5,000 mp3's and i am sick and tired of each and every one of em. you can never have too many.


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Hints for using a notebook computer as a MP3 player instead of an iPod (cpandar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey man, can you post some links to the parts you're talking about?
TIA

This whole thread is awesome. I'm just trying to figure out the best option for my ipod now...[HR][/HR]​Here's the link for the PIE adaptor:
http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pievwaux.html
Here's the link for the Sonica external D/A converter:
http://www.midiman.net/products/consumer/sonicaSite/alt_content/about.html
I bought the PIE adaptor used. I bought the Sonica at Comp USA and it came with the USB cable. The other cable and adaptor were bought from Radio Shack.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Thanks nebulight. 
I did a similar installation in my Golf. I installed the RCAinput adapter that plugs into the head unit and everything went smoothly (so far). You can get the tools to remove the head unit for about $6.00 if you look around. The adapter to the head unit has to be grounded to work. I found that connecting the ground to the metal chassis of the head unit works just fine.
I will problably install the panavise mount and holder over the weekend.
I just drove to work and the sound difference is outstanding!!..all that music listening time previously wasted... 
Thanks for the info!
Alric
PS: To those that suggested getting the e.Digital odyssey, try getting one. So far its vaporware.










[Modified by Alric, 6:33 PM 12-19-2002]


----------



## zschamm (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Could you give a little more information as to where you ran the audio cable from the changer bay to the glove box? I wasn't able to find much cable run info in the service manual.
thanks,
Zschamm


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (zschamm)*

I used the adapter that plugs directly to the head unit so I can't help you with the cable run. 
This turned out to be the best in my situation because it was simple to feed the audio cable to the iPod through the cubby above my head unit.
If this space is occupied by a CD player it might be less difficult to use the changer adaptor.


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Screw $500 for the iPod, i can get a 20gb MP3 player for $250 thats slightly bigger


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (phinn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Screw $500 for the iPod, i can get a 20gb MP3 player for $250 thats slightly bigger[HR][/HR]​Which one would that be? (PS: Merry Christmas)


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

The Archos Jukebox and the creative nomad jukebox are about that price range. There are others, of even less quality that are also at that price range.
However, they are not iPods. I have owned several and they are invariable of less quality, much bigger (the Nomad) or big enough so that you can't carry them or exercise (Archos).
None of them offer the software options that the iPod has or include calendar, alarm or address book capability.
So, others are cheaper and might be sufficient for your needs but the iPod is the best. In this case you do get what you pay for.
And I admit that this is a bit vain but other palyers would clash terribly with the Golf interior design.








Cheers,
Alric


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And I admit that this is a bit vain but other palyers would clash terribly with the Golf interior design.







[HR][/HR]​LOL!! I agree.
On a side note, somehow my mount broke, the left arm snapped the other day. I got into my car and say the black tab just sitting there, I thought it was part of the seat, and was livid! But then I examined the dash, and saw the mount broken, *sniff*







Oh well, maybe Panavise will replace it under warranty.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I never posted pics of the finished mount and holder. It also holds my GPS unit.
















Also, I was able to feed the audio cable through the cubbyhole.


[Modified by Alric, 6:41 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Is that the same Panavise mount?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Should be. I bought it using your mdel #.


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Screw that one, check this one out:








the neuro 

[Modified by nebulight, 8:25 AM 11-26-2002][HR][/HR]​bleckk, not even firewire or usb2


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nielksj)*

Yes, I know, that kinda sucks. Other than the crappy interface to the computer, it seems like it will be a good player with an FM trasmitter already built-in.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Just like the e.Digital, the Neuros its still vaporware. I thought the point of this thread was NOT to use an FM transmitter








I would think the Jukebox Zen would be a better competitor, and it already exists.










[Modified by Alric, 7:53 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I thought the point of this thread was NOT to use an FM transmitter








[HR][/HR]​Yea, I know, but I think it is still very cool if someone doesn't want to go threw the trouble that we did. Just start the songs, and throw it in the arm rest or something.
BTW, what is Vaporware?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, what is Vaporware?[HR][/HR]​Its the unethical practice of announcing a product release date much before you know it will be released, if at all.
The e.Digital "ipod killer" was announced about 6 mo ago and they made it sound like it was going to be released very soon. It hasn't so far.
They do it to take sales from already existing products and hope to take them when they finally release theirs. Which wouldn't be a problem except that their product might not even be released at all!
Cheers,
PS: I never properly thanked you for posting your detailed installation and researching the necessary parts. Thanks nebulight!


[Modified by Alric, 9:14 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR] BTW, what is Vaporware?
Its the unethical practice of announcing a product release date much before you know it will be released, if at all.
The e.Digital "ipod killer" was announce about 6 mo ago and they made it sound like it was going to be released very soon. It hasn't so far.
They do it to take sales from already existing products and hope to take when they finally release their product. Which wouldn't be a problem except that their product might not even be released at all!
Cheers,
PS: I never properly thanked you for posting your detailed installation and researching the necessary parts. Thanks nebulight!

[Modified by Alric, 8:53 PM 12-25-2002][HR][/HR]​reminds me of the greddy 18t kit, j/j


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nielksj)*

quote:[HR][/HR]reminds me of the greddy 18t kit, j/j







[HR][/HR]​lol


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Do you think it would be possible to extract power off the head unit to power the iPod? I guess it would be possible to use the power that the head unit would normally provide the CD changer.
I also wonder what the power specs of the head unit are and which are the appropiate connectors on the back on the head unit....
Any takers?
Cheers,


[Modified by Alric, 2:41 PM 12-30-2002]


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]iRock 300w very nasty sound quality
Agreed.[HR][/HR]​Yea I got all excited when I saw this post looks like an FM modulator was a good way to go, but click this link... All say no good in car








http://electronics.cnet.com/electronics/0-9400736-1318-9772369.html

[Modified by protijy, 3:37 PM 12-30-2002]


[Modified by protijy, 3:38 PM 12-30-2002]


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you get the mount and portagrip directly from Panavise? I was looking on their website, but you can't order.







[HR][/HR]​if you call you can order direct and pay retail, instead I asked for my closest local dealer. called the Panavis Dealer, paid about the same w/ tax (but no shipping).
Gonna do a write up on my Mp3 player (actually NET MD mini disk) install when I put it in this weekend....


----------



## nimit (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

HOLY poop!!!!!! I nevered added that up before. That's like $700 bucks! I could have gotten my new suspension for that. Oh well.
hehehe crazy man...didnt think that it was a cheap mod anyhow







but looks good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papasuki (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (protijy)*

I didn't read every post here, so I'm not sure if this was discussed. Anyone know if the SQ on the FM adapter is any better than a tape adapter? I have a tape adapter I'm using now with my ipod and I must say, it's not bad at all.
BTW, I just purchased the CD changer to RCA cable. I hope it's worth the 80+ $ I paid.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

Is there any reason why you guys haven't tried the "Docking Station" from SoundGate?
Here is a link to their site:
http://www.soundgate.com/products/docking-station/index.htm 
Very interesting product. I'm checking on pricing for the unit now, my guess is that it will be more than the RCAAdapter product but this one *allows you to keep your factory CD-Changer*


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (BoraSport)*

The soundgate option sounds good if its not too expensive. If you have a CD or CD changer you can do this:
http://www.cloud13.com/vwaux/
Cheers,


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you think it would be possible to extract power off the head unit to power the iPod? I guess it would be possible to use the power that the head unit would normally provide the CD changer.
I also wonder what the power specs of the head unit are and which are the appropiate connectors on the back on the head unit....
Any takers?
Cheers,

[Modified by Alric, 2:41 PM 12-30-2002][HR][/HR]​I'm sure that you could power the iPod off the head unit, but you have to make your own cable with Firewire on one end for the iPod.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (BoraSport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is there any reason why you guys haven't tried the "Docking Station" from SoundGate?
Here is a link to their site:
http://www.soundgate.com/products/docking-station/index.htm 
Very interesting product. I'm checking on pricing for the unit now, my guess is that it will be more than the RCAAdapter product but this one *allows you to keep your factory CD-Changer*[HR][/HR]​I have never seen that before, that looks pretty interesting, although I didn't see a price







Also, I didn't like how you would switch it, it would be REALLY nice by pressing the CD button, but the switch kinda throws me off. I don't have a CD changer, and I don't know why I would with an iPod, but with people with a desire to use them, that is a great link. Thanks for the post!
*EDIT*








By the looks of it, it just gives you two plugs, one for the CD changer, and one for something else, ex. a RCAinput.com (Blitz) cable.

[Modified by nebulight, 1:10 PM 1-1-2003]


[Modified by nebulight, 1:13 PM 1-1-2003]


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sure that you could power the iPod off the head unit, but you have to make your own cable with Firewire on one end for the iPod.[HR][/HR]​I can make the firewire cable. Its the power requirements and ports of the head unit that I have no idea about..


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Everyone should know that if you have the single din radio and either the single in dash or cd changer connected to it you can have rca inputs for next to nothing. Only thing it requires is confidence around 12 electronics and a burnt cd with "nothing" on it.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

I talked with my local dealer and the adapter detects the signal coming from the extra device (in this case the iPod) and automaticly switches the input over. No more need to have a blank CD or deal with a CD switching tracks.
When you turn off or mute the iPod the input would be switched back to your factory Changer. Hot product, I'm still waiting on a price though...


----------



## slvr99golf (Jul 16, 2002)

My question:
If the adapter is plugged in...and the IPOD is NOT on...Does the radio say "no cd".
In other words...is the radio looking for a signal and then allows for the CD "in" to be utilized?
I ask because it does not seem to be that difficult to make my own "audio in" cable - but right now when I switch to CD it states - -NO CD...


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (slvr99golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My question:
but right now when I switch to CD it states - -NO CD...[HR][/HR]​The adapter is not just a plug. It fools the head unit into thinking there is a CD or Changer connected.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (slvr99golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My question:
If the adapter is plugged in...and the IPOD is NOT on...Does the radio say "no cd".
In other words...is the radio looking for a signal and then allows for the CD "in" to be utilized?
I ask because it does not seem to be that difficult to make my own "audio in" cable - but right now when I switch to CD it states - -NO CD...[HR][/HR]​yes, something like that, read the following http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=366372


----------



## MiFLiGTi (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (rs4-380)*

ok i kinda skimmed thru all this so i dont know if this was asked yet.
i have an alpine cda-7875 head unit.
are thos adapters only used for the factory unit or do they have an adapter that i can plug into the back of my unit?
now excuse my ignorance when it comes to radio stuff but i have another set of rca's on my head unit. can i just get a cable that has a male rca side and a headphone jack side plug it in and have it work?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (MiFLiGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can i just get a cable that has a male rca side and a headphone jack side plug it in and have it work[HR][/HR]​Yes.


----------



## MiFLiGTi (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

REALLY!!! SWEET!
now, how does my radio know to play the mp3 player?
do u know what the headphone side is called.
i wanna try and look for that cable online but i have no idea what its called.
thanks agian dude.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (MiFLiGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]REALLY!!! SWEET!
now, how does my radio know to play the mp3 player?[HR][/HR]​That I bet you have to select manually in the head unit. Is probably one of the choices along with CD/tape/etc.
quote:[HR][/HR]do u know what the headphone side is called.[HR][/HR]​miniplug. You want a stereo, RCA to miniplug cable. I got it at Radio Shack. Monster cable makes an iPod-specific, more expensive version. Pretty though....
http://www.monstercable.com/computer/productPageComputer.asp?pin=1731


----------



## Dashbrd Confessional (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

OK I'm sure this was answered somehwere, but I don't feel like sifting through the entire thread.
When you talk about plugging the adapter to the CD changer port, is that port on the AMP in the trunk? Or on the back of the headunit?
Also, please confirm that this is the piece. It says plugs into back of headunit, butt he instructions at the beginning of this thread say to run the cable up to the front of the car adn out the glovebox, which gives me the impression the port is on the amp, not the HU.
http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/m...e=RCAI&Product_Code=VW/AUX-V.3&Category_Code=
EDIT: I also found this piece which says specifically for MONSOON users. Please confirm.
http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/m...=RCAI&Product_Code=VW/AUX-V.3A&Category_Code= 


[Modified by Dashbrd Confessional, 4:16 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Dashbrd Confessional)*

You can go either with the head unit or the trunk adapter. They are different adapter models.
Nebulight posted instructions for going from the trunk (that sounded bad). I went with the head unit (that didn't sound to good either)..








Cheers,


----------



## Jetta2k (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

I am seriously thinking about the Soundgate SDS1 and the Soundgate DOCKVWF. It is an _expensive_ solution ... ~$100 for the SDS1 and ~$70 for the DOCKVWF
SDS1








DOCKVWF








It allows the control of the CD changer, AUX1 (RCA) and AUX2 (RCA). My dilemma is whether I will keep my changer or not. If not, the $170 purchase can be reduced to $60 by getting the RCAImput cable.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Jetta2k)*

My opinion is that if you are equip your car with an MP3 player you might as well remove the CD drive or changer, sell them on ebay and *get* some money back.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Here's a question.
With the iPod remote, it looks like it uses a different jack than headphones only.
Is there a way to use the OEM head unit in place of the remote.
You would be able to use play/pause, next/previous track, ff/rewind, and volume only from head unit. But might be worth looking into.
Sorry if someone has brought this up b4.
Rey


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

If you get a 20gb iPod, you won't need a CD changer - the in dash single is more than enough for the rare occasion I don't use the iPod.
I have a new 2003 Passat 4motion wagon - I did the RCAinput cable - coming from the changer plug in the back. Seemed alot easier than trying to get to the head unit anyway. not even sure if i can go the head unit route on the monsoon anyway.
setup works really well, I don't think i'm so motivated to run power from the back of the car, the power port on the back of the center console works well for the iPod. I got the Griffin powerpod - i didn't like the thick firewire cable that came with that, so I swapped it with the thin white one that came w/ the iPod, will probably pick up another next time I hit a computer show.
Anyway thanks to nebulight for the great writeup on iPods and VW's - i'd be using a fake tape adaptor w/o your writeup.
Greg


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Sorry, just thought of another question.
For those of us who have cars pre-wired for CD changer but dont plan to
get a changer, can we use the exsisting wire harness to make what RCAinput
sell? 
Will any of you that have purchased the adapter give us a little more detail about
the product?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## anton4466 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Were did you get the tools to remove the head unit. I have a non monsoon system, will the behind head unit cable work.


----------



## anton4466 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Did anyone figure the cable pinouts, can't these cables be made alot cheaper, or is there an alternate way to connect.


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here you go:
http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/ 
I also found a fix to the noise caused by the charge. I am so dumb for not thinking of this, it is a ground loop. All I need is a ground loop isolator. I am going to get one right now, I will let you know if it helps. [HR][/HR]​I'm working thru some noise issues on my setup. I had a little bit of noise w/ the RCAinput adaptor, a 12' 1/8" audio cable extension to the front, and the ipod on battery. Plug the iPod in to power, and the noise is real bad. 
I added a Ground Loop Isolator, the noise w/ the ipod on battery has completely cleared up (its so clear I can discover the need for 192 or 256kbit MP3's to replace some of the 128's i have)... However if i plug the DC power in, it comes back- almost the same.
A guy i work with at work suggested that its noise coming from the 12v transformer, and that a ferrite bead would fix it (those are the black slugs inline on the power cable to your laptop, of the VGA cable for your computer's monitor). He gave me a snap on one, its too big but if i squeeze it real tight the noise goes away (it snaps onto the power cable) Currently I'm using the 6' unshielded firewire cable that came w/ the ipod and AC adaptor, I'm going to switch back to the 4' shieled that came w/ the PowerPod DC adaptor, and try to put the graphite bead on that. If that doesn't work, I found a source for firewire cables w/ ferrite beads on the internet at 
http://www.scsipro.com/catalog/pg18_firewirecables.htm 
nebulight: Are you using the MacAlly repeater still? does that have a Ferrite Bead built in, or on the 15' cable? if that is somehow filtering the same noise, it answers my problem. 
At this point I've spent $80 on the RCAinput adaptor (yes its worth it imho because of the little box on it that fake's the monsoon into thinking there's a changer attached). $25 at radio shack on the GLI and other assorted cables, adaptors, I'm trying to not spend another $40 on a shielded firewire cable w/ ferrite, but if it works, this setup will be nice.
Thanks again for all of the help.
Greg
p.s. I've had the Passat almost 2 weeks now and Love it - need to drive a few hundred miles next week for work, my first road trip and I get to expense it


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

quote:[HR][/HR]At this point I've spent $80 on the RCAinput adaptor (yes its worth it imho because of the little box on it that fake's the monsoon into thinking there's a changer attached[HR][/HR]​Does anyone have an idea how this"little box" fools the head unit?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (elRey)*

I don't know what's in the box but I'm not about to take mine apart to find out!


----------



## ALBERTA_VW (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (elRey)*

Rey, most likely RCAInputs use a microcontroller to take in information sent from the head unit, process it, and then transmit the appropriate response back. I recently ordered a device from Edward Schlunder -> he is building a similar device and selling them on the net. It also is upgradable, so you may be able to control other devices with your head unit... If you are interested, his website is http://www.ajusd.org/~edward/vwcdpic/
and his e-mail addy is [email protected] There is lots of information on his page, with an online forum and assembly code for the PIC in the developer's area. 
-sean


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (rs4-380)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yes, something like that, read the following http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=366372 [HR][/HR]​Word...that's my thread. I did this like forever and a day ago. I can use my indash cd player, my cd changer and also the audio in. I have a blank cd (or rather a cd with three songs that have no audio on them at all) in tray 1, tray 2-6 has random cd's in it. If I want to use the audio in rca's I just switch to disk one and plug it in.
*Total cost: Well to be honest it could be free if you have the stuff around the house like I did.* 
If you want to do this it involves a little skill and you need to able to solder, strip wires, rip apart your trim (to run the wires)...I had a great time doing this mod. In my thread I ran it from the indash cd player and in the fall I changed it so that the audio port came from the cd changer (either one works).
Here is a link for the wires that you need to tap into from the cd changer to get the audio left/right and audio ground (uses the same for left and right). Three wires need to be taped into and you have to have a cd changer.
http://forums.dubr.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=746


[Modified by DGMVW, 5:21 PM 1-11-2003]


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I added a Ground Loop Isolator, the noise w/ the ipod on battery has completely cleared up (its so clear I can discover the need for 192 or 256kbit MP3's to replace some of the 128's i have)... However if i plug the DC power in, it comes back- almost the same.
[HR][/HR]​I caught up w/ Nebulight on AIM tonight, 2 possibilities - either my GLI is bad - or my rcainput cable is different. Mine has that little black box in line. His does not - however he had a noice problem until he installed the GLI.
Question - for those of you who have the rcainput cable mounted in the trunk - does it have the black box in line:
http://www.pie.net/jpegs/vw-aux.jpg 
or no black box like whats on rcainput.com's website:
http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/product-vw_aux_v3a.jpg 
I'm going to swap the GLI tomorrow, and go from there.
Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

What do you think this is?











[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 10:31 AM 1-12-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do you think this is?







[HR][/HR]​I am not sure if you were being sarcastic...but is that connector made for the DD HU and will plug into the 12 pin connector that the cd-changer harness is currently plugged into? Thus, making it possible to get the adapter from RCAinput.com and connecting the RCA cables up front...instead of running the RCA to Stereo cable all the way from the back?








That connector should fit into "IV" correct?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

This








Into this


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Only if the DD Monsoon HU had a place for RCA outs...like the single din HU did..
and RCA ins also...
Thanks Enfig for the products...I will be purchasing from you soon.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Also...you have this available on your site...








And it says that it gives you two RCA inputs. Let me just understand this. Isn't that connector for the single-din HU? If so, doesn't the connector give you RCA outputs? I have one of those connectors from Blaupunkt and I used it to connect my aftermarket amp when I used to have a single din HU.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Another thing! It would be even better if you could make this connector...








and integrate this connector into it...








That way we only have to buy one connector...


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

pretty sweet mod


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

bump


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

I have this RCA cable:








I use a Ground Loop Isolator (GLI) from Radioshack, and it got rid of all the noise.
greg2step has this RCA cable:








He is using the same GLI that I have and still has noise. His GLI might be bad, he hasn't gotten back to me yet. If he gets another GLI and still gets the noise from the charger, it will be because his RCA cable is different, or the wiring for the 2003 Monsoon was somehow different.
*NOW TO CLEAR UP A FEW THINGS* 
These cables are for the Double Din Monsoon system with a CD player and a tape player with an AMP in the back of the car:
















They plug into a cable in the back at the AMP where you would plug a CD changer into. If you have a CD changer, and want to keep the CD changer, you don't want to use the RCAinput.com cable. You want to look here:
http://www.soundgate.com/products/docking-station/index.htm 
This cable is for the single din tape player only:








This plugs into the back of the head unit.
Now, the only reason we needed to use a GLI was because when you use the 12V adapter to charge the iPod while listening to the music, there is a backround noise. IF YOU DO NOT USE THE CHARGER, THERE IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT. (Sorry to use all caps, I just wanted to get my point across







) You only get the noise when you have the charger plugged in while listening to music.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*









This adapter is sold by both Enfig and Blaupunkt. And like I said before, this adapter for the single din HU allows RCA output...not RCA input.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Another thing about charging the iPod...
You know how you ran the cigarette lighter end all the way to the back of your car...I was thinking about opening up my cigarette lighter end and hardwiring it to the fuse box. Does anyone happen to know where I can get a nice ground and a nice power lead at the fuse box?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

With that Ground Loop Isolator...how exactly did you go about connecting that thing to the RCAinput adapter. The GLI has two male RCA ends...and it looks like it comes with an female RCA to stereo end. Since you need something longer than that...did you get a female RCA to male RCA extension cord?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

The RCAinput cable and the GLI are both male, so you need to get a coupler (a plug with two female ends). I used the cable supplied, and then got a stereo extention cable to the front of the car.
As far as you asking about breaking apart the 12V adapter and wiring it directly to the fuse box, yes, that will work. However, I was just too lazy to do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Another thing! It would be even better if you could make this connector...








and integrate this connector into it...








That way we only have to buy one connector...







[HR][/HR]​I'm goinig to look into that this week








I'm surprised blitzsafe dosent make it








I will be looking into on that plays with the factory changer
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 6:18 PM 1-12-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The RCAinput cable and the GLI are both male, so you need to get a coupler (a plug with two female ends). I used the cable supplied, and then got a stereo extention cable to the front of the car.
As far as you asking about breaking apart the 12V adapter and wiring it directly to the fuse box, yes, that will work. However, I was just too lazy to do that.[HR][/HR]​Do you happen to know where I could hard wire it in at? I am not really good with finding a place in the fuse box that supplies power.


----------



## anton4466 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

What are your options if your Radio isn't Monsoon but the regular VW radio(doesn't say monsoon on powerup) has tape and cd, no amp in back but cable for cd changer or changer installed. Does RCA have something for that, if yes behind headunit or run from back of car. 
Thanks


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (anton4466)*

The RCAinput adapters will work fine with the standard VW head unit with cassette adapter. Mine did.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Previously somebody asked where to get the tools to remove the head unit. This is where I got them:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=801455893&category=14932
HTH


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

so what's the verdict on a single-din + in-dash solution for RCA input from the ipod? let's say i didn't want to get down and dirty and strip wires and stuff. has anyone done this with single din + in-dash? i see the one connector for single din only does RCA output, so what do i need?
i'll be so happy the day this works. i'm tired of the creaking tape adapter.


----------



## anton4466 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Did you use the RCA adapter for behind the headunit or from the back of the car.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (anton4466)*

Behind the head unit. The one in the trunk should work fine too.


----------



## typoon (May 8, 2002)

Or you can get one of these. This one might be better It's similar to the other FM receiver one but it is less expensive http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/itrip/


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (typoon)*

The iTrip is cool but I doubt it will ever sound as good as an audio in. Actually, it will not even sound as good as the cassette adapter.
But if you have no choice but an FM transmitter the iTrip should be it.


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

Here's an alternative source for the PIE audio input adapter. Fifty dollars instead of seventy. I'd already orderd mine from RCAinput.com, but others might benefit from this.

supplier:
http://www.installer.com/acc/
maker:
http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pievwaux.html
VWR-AUX - connects directly behind headunit
VW-AUX - connects to CD changer plug in the trunk
--keihin



[Modified by keihin, 4:17 PM 1-13-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (keihin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's an alternative source for the PIE audio input adapter. Fifty dollars instead of seventy. I'd already orderd mine from RCAinput.com, but others might benefit from this.

supplier:
http://www.installer.com/acc/
maker:
http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pievwaux.html
VWR-AUX - connects directly behind headunit
VW-AUX - connects to CD changer plug in the trunk
--keihin
[Modified by keihin, 4:17 PM 1-13-2003][HR][/HR]​pie.net


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (keihin)*

I wonder if installer.com is trustworthy enought to order from. I guess I'll give it a try since I would rather spend $50 instead of $70. I wish there was just an easier way to do it all...but I guess everything involves some type of $$$


[Modified by user name unknown, 4:41 PM 1-13-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

By the way...if anyone wants this...I have one for sale...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

I will have this for a double din radio next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (connects)behind the radio.








Audio input with factory changer is being worked on.
If anyone if interested in trying a prototype let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 12:26 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Audio input with factory changer is being worked on.
If anyone if interested in trying a prototype let me know.[HR][/HR]​I can help people do this for free if they want...it requires some work, which is a good reason enfig is working on that (thanks for my antenna by the way)...but if you are cheap like me IM me and i'll try to help ya out.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

"Did you get the mount and portagrip directly from Panavise? I was looking on their website, but you can't order."
I bought a panavise in-dash for my old A3 Jetta from Canyonriver.com . Easy and fast service.
SM


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (smatanovic)*

Panavise - 1-800-759-7535
You have two choices for a MK4
Upper Mount








Lower Mount








I have both. Bottom one to hold my phone...and the upper one for my iPod (that I don't have yet)
EDIT: I didn't get the PortaGrip. I like to buy the belt clip type deals that stick on with 3M tape. Give it a more "sleek" design.


[Modified by user name unknown, 5:12 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EDIT: I didn't get the PortaGrip. I like to buy the belt clip type deals that stick on with 3M tape. Give it a more "sleek" design.[HR][/HR]​Yea, that sleek look would rock, but I wasn't cool with the idea of putting that on my $500 dollar iPod







But I think you posted pics of your setup, and it did look WAY better than mine. I was thinking of getting the lower InDash mount for a gauge, but I would have to work out a fitting for it somehow.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

what do you mean by not cool with putting the $500 iPod on the mount?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

here is a picture of what I am talking about...the little stick on thing. Works great...and won't fall off...believe me.








I bought the lower mount two days ago. I am going to use the lower mount for my phone and the upper on for my iPod. Install seems like it will take 15 minutes...when really it only take about 2 minutes. 5 screws total to remove from the glove box and one screw to install with the Panavise mount. Very nice product.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Yea, I know what you mean; my dad had one on his cell phone. I know they are strong, but I don't want to stick something like that on my iPod. If I ever want to sell it or something, you are going to have that sticky stuff. I know that you can use Goo-Gone or something like it, but with my experiences, you never really get it all off.


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Allright, there's alot of great information here, but I'm starting to get confused. My CD changer is dying a quick death and my iPod is just sitting here with no good way to connect to the stereo as of yet!
I've got a single DIN Monsoon, so I take it the RCA cable from the back of the headunit is what I need (assuming I go with the RCAinput.com cable). What about the PIE cable with a single DIN, am I wiring up to the changer connection in the rear of the car, or is the PIE cable out in my case?
With this I can or cannot install the indash CD player? (I get the impression no, but I thought I read somewhere that it worked...)
Since my changer is pretty much broken I doubt I would use it, but has anyone tried the Soundgate dockingstation and cable yet?
How about the VWCDPIC boards from http://www.ajusd.org/~edward/vwcdpic/. at 35$ the price is right!


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Barton Fink)*

Hey buddy I have your answer here...I have both the indash cd player (with the single din) and a cd changer...I can use both and I have a special bonus free input method to use an iPod or a power mac or anything you can dream up.
I have posted quite a few times about how to do it...it's up to you to find it and do it! It's a free mod too! Well just about free...Very cheap anyway.


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (DGMVW)*

Your approach works, but the changer is dead so a blank CD is not possible for me. I'm thinking about adding the single in-dash player but I'm not wild about swapping in the blank CD whenever I want to use the iPod... Can't beat the price though.
I'm going back to skim all this again, but I really need to be able to connect the iPod as the CD changer and hopefully add the in-dash player for the time that I really want to listen to a CD. If the blank CD approach is the only way, I guess I'll live with it.


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Barton Fink)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Allright, there's alot of great information here, but I'm starting to get confused. My CD changer is dying a quick death and my iPod is just sitting here with no good way to connect to the stereo as of yet!
I've got a single DIN Monsoon, so I take it the RCA cable from the back of the headunit is what I need (assuming I go with the RCAinput.com cable). What about the PIE cable with a single DIN, am I wiring up to the changer connection in the rear of the car, or is the PIE cable out in my case?
With this I can or cannot install the indash CD player? (I get the impression no, but I thought I read somewhere that it worked...)
Since my changer is pretty much broken I doubt I would use it, but has anyone tried the Soundgate dockingstation and cable yet?
How about the VWCDPIC boards from http://www.ajusd.org/~edward/vwcdpic/. at 35$ the price is right! [HR][/HR]​As I've posted earlier in this thread, I have a single-DIN Monsoon front-end unit and I'm using the PIE adaptor cable that plugs into the changer port in the rear of the car. I had a single-CD player as well but I had to disconnect it (while it was playing a CD!) in order to get the adaptor cable to work (when you select CD on the Monsoon, it just displays CD 1, Track 1, regardless of what's actually playing). I then just removed the CD player from the car altogether. On the plus side, I have reclaimed the cubby space above the radio/tape player to hold my iPod. I should also mention that with over 1500 songs on my iPod, I don't miss my CD player at all. I also take my iPod with me whenever I'm not in my car and so there's no CDs in the car to attract thieves and there's no CD player to steal either. Before getting an iPod, I had my laptop hooked up using the PIE adapter cable (and a Sonica D/A converter which improved the sound tremendously) and that set-up sounds even better than the iPod alone (plus my laptop's HD is four times the size of my iPod's) -- for convenience purposes, it's obviously much easier to bring the iPod rather than the laptop though.


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here is a picture of what I am talking about...the little stick on thing. Works great...and won't fall off...believe me.








I bought the lower mount two days ago. I am going to use the lower mount for my phone and the upper on for my iPod. Install seems like it will take 15 minutes...when really it only take about 2 minutes. 5 screws total to remove from the glove box and one screw to install with the Panavise mount. Very nice product.[HR][/HR]​
check this I used the same idea!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=646481


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yea, I know what you mean; my dad had one on his cell phone. I know they are strong, but I don't want to stick something like that on my iPod. If I ever want to sell it or something, you are going to have that sticky stuff. I know that you can use Goo-Gone or something like it, but with my experiences, you never really get it all off.[HR][/HR]​I understand now. But, I don't stick anything to my iPod. I bought a case for my iPod that has the little nob on it already. That way I can protect it and never have to take it out of the case, but be able to put it on my Panavise.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

this is the case...


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Oh, than that is a different story. That is a nice setup. What I wanna do is get a case like that, but replace the vinyl with a blue color so it matches my stock lighting scheme.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

they make the same cover i got in blue...
i got it from everythingipod.com


----------



## papasuki (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Here is another idea.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (papasuki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is another idea.







[HR][/HR]​now that is phat!


----------



## papasuki (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

only problem with this mod is that even in the light the ipod screen is still red. It's not that bad though. It's pretty ghetto, basically go to an art or photo store and pick up a translucent colored gel, the red is an exact match, cut it to ipod screen size. Also, if you get the leather ipod case, you could just slip the gel between the case and ipod.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (papasuki)*

if you opened up the bezel, you could mount it underneath the glass so it would be less ghetto. or if you wanted to get crazy you could figure out a way to wire some red backlight LEDs (if that's even possible)


----------



## papasuki (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (FreshieMedia)*

Not sure it's worth it though. I mean, wouldn't opening up the unit void the warrantee?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (papasuki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not sure it's worth it though. I mean, wouldn't opening up the unit void the warrantee?[HR][/HR]​yep


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Meh, it would be worth it to get it to match the OEM blue. I don't think it would work though. What I am going to do is just get some vinyl to match. I think it is going to be pretty hard to get a perfect match, but I will give it a shot next week.


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

Ok, update on this. I finally caught up w/ the tech support department at PIE (the manufacturer of the rcainput cable) and this is what response I got w/ my noise problem:
"Hello, 
I believe that the noise is coming from the ground of the 12V power supply. The VW-AUX has internal diodes that reference grounds the audio signals of battery powered devices, which doesn't require a 2nd power supply. Regarding the audio distortion, you can change R16 and R23 with 63.4 KOHM resistors, or send it to us, and we'll do it for you. 
Thank You for contacting PIE "
I sent the cable off monday, hopefully should have it back next week - they are modifying it for me for free.
Greg

quote:[HR][/HR]I added a Ground Loop Isolator, the noise w/ the ipod on battery has completely cleared up (its so clear I can discover the need for 192 or 256kbit MP3's to replace some of the 128's i have)... However if i plug the DC power in, it comes back- almost the same.

I caught up w/ Nebulight on AIM tonight, 2 possibilities - either my GLI is bad - or my rcainput cable is different. Mine has that little black box in line. His does not - however he had a noice problem until he installed the GLI.
Question - for those of you who have the rcainput cable mounted in the trunk - does it have the black box in line:
http://www.pie.net/jpegs/vw-aux.jpg 
or no black box like whats on rcainput.com's website:
http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/product-vw_aux_v3a.jpg 
I'm going to swap the GLI tomorrow, and go from there.
Greg[HR][/HR]​


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

I should be getting my VWCDPIC any day now!


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

While I try to decide on which cable to buy I've been using a cassette adaptor with my iPod... It worked ok until now. For some reason after I installed my panavise mount for the iPod, my single DIN Monsoon HU shuts down randomly while using the tape adaptor. When I power back up, the HU displays "SAFE" but never asks for a code. After a second or two it displays "MONSOON" and everything's fine, or atleast until it decides to do it again.. WTF?!







I did cram the extra wire from the cassette adaptor behind the climate controls, possibly damaging it. Could this be my issue or am I just







??


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I should be getting my VWCDPIC any day now![HR][/HR]​wanna knwo how it is????


----------



## nimhrat (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Barton Fink)*

Our stock radios have some kind of a switch mechanism that basically lets it know if it's properly seated in its slot. Whenever it thinks it's not properly seated, it goes into "SAFE" mode, which is an anti-theft feature. My guess is that your problem is the result of either:
A) The radio isn't fully seated in its slot, so it occasionally jumps into "SAFE" mode. Try pressing the radio in a little bit and see if the problem goes away.
B) The Panavise mount is somehow interfering with the radio's switch mechanism -- try turning the radio on, then putting pressure on the mount to see if it freaks out the radio. From what I've seen, it looks like the mount may cause some flex to the plastic chassis around the radio... If it turns out that this is the cause, you can try moving the mount a little higher or lower so that it no longer interferes with the radio.
nimhrat
quote:[HR][/HR]While I try to decide on which cable to buy I've been using a cassette adaptor with my iPod... It worked ok until now. For some reason after I installed my panavise mount for the iPod, my single DIN Monsoon HU shuts down randomly while using the tape adaptor. When I power back up, the HU displays "SAFE" but never asks for a code. After a second or two it displays "MONSOON" and everything's fine, or atleast until it decides to do it again.. WTF?!







I did cram the extra wire from the cassette adaptor behind the climate controls, possibly damaging it. Could this be my issue or am I just







??[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (protijy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I should be getting my VWCDPIC any day now!
wanna knwo how it is????[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nimhrat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Our stock radios have some kind of a switch mechanism that basically lets it know if it's properly seated in its slot. Whenever it thinks it's not properly seated, it goes into "SAFE" mode, which is an anti-theft feature. My guess is that your problem is the result of either:
A) The radio isn't fully seated in its slot, so it occasionally jumps into "SAFE" mode. Try pressing the radio in a little bit and see if the problem goes away.
B) The Panavise mount is somehow interfering with the radio's switch mechanism -- try turning the radio on, then putting pressure on the mount to see if it freaks out the radio. From what I've seen, it looks like the mount may cause some flex to the plastic chassis around the radio... If it turns out that this is the cause, you can try moving the mount a little higher or lower so that it no longer interferes with the radio.
[HR][/HR]​It only happens when I'm listening to my iPod with the cassette adaptor though.. I listenened to talk radio for a few hours today and nothing.. I turn on the iPod for 15 minutes and "SAFE".










[Modified by Barton Fink, 10:10 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

UPDATE!!!!!!!!
I got my VWCDPIC today in the mail. I went outside and installed it. It doesn't work. I installed it correctly and everything. I don't think it works with the double-din monsoon system. i think it only works with the double-din premium system.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

I know this is basic knowledge, but don't leave you iPod out in the cold car. My PanaVise mount broke a few weeks ago, someone hit the arm with her bag. Anyway, I left the iPod in the armrest since then. PanaVise replaced the mount, it is under lifetime warranty, and I installed it. I went to plug in the iPod, and of course the battery was dead. I knew this, so I just plugged the power in, and everything was fine.
I was driving home from my trip to Penn State, and it got dark. I went to turn the backlight on, and nothing happened. I think it was due to the cold. I brought it inside, and will check it out tomorrow. If it still doesn't work, looks like I will be getting a new iPod, again. This will be number 3 for me.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Wow, what happened to the first one? Anyway. You can get an extended warranty from Compusa for 3 years for $30. They will replace your iPod no questions asked. You can obtain the warranty even if you did not buy the iPod at compusa.
Seems like you could use it..








Cheers,


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

WOW...you have gone through 3! Thanks for letting me know not leave my iPod in the car. I usually take everything with me when I leave my car. I don't really trust the area where I live (Detroit, MI).


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow, what happened to the first one? Anyway. You can get an extended warranty from Compusa for 3 years for $30. They will replace your iPod no questions asked. You can obtain the warranty even if you did not buy the iPod at compusa.[HR][/HR]​They let you do that? I can get compusa's extended warranty for the iPod I bought from the apple store??


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Barton Fink)*

They do. Some people report problems because employees are not aware that you can do that. However, most store managers are aware of the policy..its called a TPA.
I bought mine for $30.
This is the link for the original report at ipoding.com
http://www.ipoding.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=120
Cheers,


[Modified by Alric, 3:45 PM 1-27-2003]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Actually, the warranty is called TAP, I used to work there. I have had them replaced by that warranty, all three. Anyway, I looked at it this morning, and the lights were working, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

good to hear. I am going to have to go up to compusa and get myseld the warrenty.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Let me ask everyone in here a question..
Has anyone bought the VWCDPIC from Ed? If so, what system do you have in your car?


----------



## Shag (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Couple of questions here...
Does the upper panavise mount interfere with the drink holders? Can you still operate an iPod connected to the upper mount with the drink holders extended and filled?
Also, can anyone give me some tips on how to run the wiring from the trunk to the front dash? I have no experience with this type of thing, and am trying to get a handle on how to do it.
Thanks.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Shag)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does the upper panavise mount interfere with the drink holders? Can you still operate an iPod connected to the upper mount with the drink holders extended and filled?
Also, can anyone give me some tips on how to run the wiring from the trunk to the front dash? I have no experience with this type of thing, and am trying to get a handle on how to do it.
[HR][/HR]​Yes, the PanaVise mount does interfere somewhat with the drink holders, but it isn't that bad at all, I can still fit a Sobe bottle in mine.
Just run it threw the interior side panels. What I did, was run the cable under by the spare tire wheel, then just threw the door panels. I have had a lot of people ask me about getting the cable to the front, I think I might do a writeup with pics if I have time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, the PanaVise mount does interfere somewhat with the drink holders, but it isn't that bad at all, I can still fit a Sobe bottle in mine.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

I just checked out your website, and I see everything that was in my write-up is now on your website in a dedicated iPod section. I only feel somewhat cheated, lol. Anyway, I think it's great that you guys did that, now users can get everything that I recommended at one place. Very cool! Thanks. Anyway, I would like to see how that OEM mount works with an iPod, since after all; it is an iPod section of your website (However, everything that I did the research for will work with any Audio player, so it isn't just for an iPod).


----------



## Shag (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, the PanaVise mount does interfere somewhat with the drink holders, but it isn't that bad at all, I can still fit a Sobe bottle in mine.
Just run it threw the interior side panels. What I did, was run the cable under by the spare tire wheel, then just threw the door panels. I have had a lot of people ask me about getting the cable to the front, I think I might do a writeup with pics if I have time.[HR][/HR]​If you could do the step-by-step with pics, that would be fantastic. If you could include tips on how best to remove the paneling, that would be even better.
Also, if you do take some pics, some pics with the drink holder extended would be great. I'm trying to get a grasp on how usable this mount would be with drinks in the holders...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just checked out your website, and I see everything that was in my write-up is now on your website in a dedicated iPod section. I only feel somewhat cheated, lol. Anyway, I think it's great that you guys did that, now users can get everything that I recommended at one place. Very cool! Thanks. Anyway, I would like to see how that OEM mount works with an iPod, since after all; it is an iPod section of your website (However, everything that I did the research for will work with any Audio player, so it isn't just for an iPod).[HR][/HR]​I did car stereo for a few years so I am very familiar with blitzsafe products.
And I've been using those mounts for cell phones and navigations before the ipod came out.
There is just enought demand for the products where I think it deserves its own section. Our site is in the works (done in house) and we upgrade what we feel is needed first. MANY MANY things still need to go up on there








Your research was top notch, If everyone was as nice as you in the MK4 forum this would be a much better place

















[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 8:16 AM 2-3-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

problem solved


[Modified by user name unknown, 9:29 PM 2-4-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

problem solved


[Modified by user name unknown, 9:29 PM 2-4-2003]


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

Another update, I received the cable back from PIE today w/ the modified 63.4Kohms resistors. Its much better - I'd say 80-85% improvement. I can still hear a little bit of noise with the monsoon volume on 100%, but the connection sounds better, cleaner overall w/ this new resistor - so I can leave the monsoon volume at about 50% and the Ipod turned higher (before I had to turn the ipod way down to get a clean sound...)
So with the modified cable, I still need the ground loop isolator to get results, without it, its pretty much the same noise - but atleast its now filtering most of the noise like its supposed to.
Today I ordered a 16' firewire cable from Granite Digital w/ ferrite beads at both ends, I suspect when I power the ipod thru this cable, I should get rid of 99% of the noise...
As for the source of the noise, 2 people I work w/ that have varying degrees of understanding of electronics beleive the source of the noise is something in the car's electronics... which brings up another point - almost every person who i've seen post on this ipod/VW thread or others has a Jetta, Golf, or GTI. I think I'm the only Passat Ipod user - my car is a 2003 GLX 4motion Wagon. I guess I'm the only iPod user who likes larger AWD cars








so anyway, something I talked about w/ nebulight, never got around to though was testing my cable on a friends Jetta (i have about 10 to choose from) and see what affect I get? I might try it after I get the new firewire cable for the powerpod plug - unless that solves it 100% then I'm good to go. 
Still wondering why I'm spending all this money for a replacement to a $9 cassette adaptor - I guess those just aren't cool though..








the 16' 1394 cable shielded w/ the ferrite bead at each end is $59 + s/h - but I'm trying that is a substitute to the MacAlly Repeater that nebulight set up in his.. I suspect the ferrite beads will accomlish more than the repeater since I'm only passing power not data...
I'll keep u posted, should have that cable this week.
I never did get an answer as to why the original rcainput cable has no black box w/ resistors in it - I do know that its a much better product w/ the modified 63.4 Kohms resisters - and I'm glad I sent it to PIE for the mod - so the warranty seal has been replaced and its even labeled for the mod.
ok time to make some more MP3's, the ipod still isn't filled
later
Greg
p.s. I'm really glad I got the Passat 4motion over the A4 1.8T - I'd be really pissed in an A4 w/ blown coil packs - hope all you Jetta/Golf/GTI owners are having better luck with yours (or have the VR6







)
quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, update on this. I finally caught up w/ the tech support department at PIE (the manufacturer of the rcainput cable) and this is what response I got w/ my noise problem:
"Hello, 
I believe that the noise is coming from the ground of the 12V power supply. The VW-AUX has internal diodes that reference grounds the audio signals of battery powered devices, which doesn't require a 2nd power supply. Regarding the audio distortion, you can change R16 and R23 with 63.4 KOHM resistors, or send it to us, and we'll do it for you. 
Thank You for contacting PIE "
I sent the cable off monday, hopefully should have it back next week - they are modifying it for me for free.
Greg

I added a Ground Loop Isolator, the noise w/ the ipod on battery has completely cleared up (its so clear I can discover the need for 192 or 256kbit MP3's to replace some of the 128's i have)... However if i plug the DC power in, it comes back- almost the same.

I caught up w/ Nebulight on AIM tonight, 2 possibilities - either my GLI is bad - or my rcainput cable is different. Mine has that little black box in line. His does not - however he had a noice problem until he installed the GLI.
Question - for those of you who have the rcainput cable mounted in the trunk - does it have the black box in line:
http://www.pie.net/jpegs/vw-aux.jpg 
or no black box like whats on rcainput.com's website:
http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/product-vw_aux_v3a.jpg 
I'm going to swap the GLI tomorrow, and go from there.
Greg[HR][/HR]​


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

Jackpot!
I received the shielded firewire cable w/ ferrite beads, and its clean - no noise at all even if i crank the monsoon all the way - there's a little bit of background noise, but that happens just from turning it up all the way, no more digital noises at all. I went w/ the 16' cable, so I could run power from the back. only complain is the cable is a bit thick, but i'll live w/ it, i prefer the thicker cable w/ good sound quality. the shorter length cables are the same thickness...
anyway, i'm now happy w/ the setup, although I spent way too much money
My setup now is:
For Audio
-RCAInput cable plugged into the back of the car - modified by PIE w/ 63.4Kohms resisters inside the box $70 +s/h
-Radio Shack ground loop isolator (comes w/ RCA to 1/8" convertor, but I had to get female to female RCA gender changers for the other end...) about $23 w/ the gender changers
-12' (i think thats the length, i had this cable sitting around) 1/8" female to male cable) less than $10 i guess
For power:
-PowerPod adaptor (i think these are $20) - go w/ this brand so u can replace the firewire cable)
-16' firewire cable from http://www.granitedigital.com/catalog/pg18_firewirecables.htm $59 +sh
(you can go w/ a shorter cable for less money)
if i count the shipping in there (I had to pay to ship the cable to PIE for mods) its about a $200 project - I got the powerpod for free on an offer from amazon.com when I bought the iPod - that ended 12/31/02 though.
I did not do a physical mount like nebulight, but the Passat has console cupholders that don't exist in the Jetta - so i don't think I'm going to spend any more...
Thanks to Nebulight for all of your help w/ this - hope what I post helps anyone else w/ a noise problem.
Greg
as for the source of my noise, I don't know but its gone now, and the cassette adaptor can be retired for good


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Okay, how did you run the cables from the rear of the car, to the front of the car behind the glove box through a tiny hole in the back of the glove box? Does that make sense? Your install is so clean and nice!! Wish you could come by and help me do something like that!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mdeleo3)*

Alright, I will take some pictures tonight of the cable run. I have been really busy latly, I know I said I would do it eariler.


----------



## GolfPro (May 9, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been really busy latly, I know I said I would do it eariler.[HR][/HR]​Seriously?







It must be the phone thats taking up all your time!


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alright, I will take some pictures tonight of the cable run. I have been really busy latly, I know I said I would do it eariler.[HR][/HR]​That would be great! Thanks! All those wires really suck!


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mdeleo3)*

ok i have just read the entire 8 pages ( great idea by the way and very nice write-up)
- now i dont have an ipod and i have been putting off buying one for the simple reason how do i hook it up to my kenwood cd player well after reading everything(damn my eyes hurt) i thinki found the correct peice i need from RCAinput.com http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=RCAI&Product_Code=kenwd_aux_v1
so it looks like i need to order this and go out and by myself an ipod "damn you guys " 
no i just need to find the best deal on an ipod if anyone dosent mind letting me know butit looks like i will be spending about 600 for the ipod, warranty and then geting the adapter now i will ask m yself why??? cause itsa new toy i guess..............


----------



## BigA (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (smi2710)*

smi2710,
Check out my iPod install I did with my kenwood HU. All you have to do is buy a CD changer to RCA adapter, I bought mine from crutchfields.com for $20 and then run the wires. My total cost for the setup was $455 ($400 for 10 gig iPod, $20 for the adapter, $5 for the RCA to mini stereo adapter, and $30 for the holder). Check out my post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=647367 


[Modified by BigA, 6:19 PM 2-12-2003]


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Power from trunk to front*

All I'm concerned with is how to get that firewire cable from the trunk of the car all the way up front and into the glove box...


----------



## BigA (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (mdeleo3)*

For those who want an iPod, act fast ou can get a 20 gig for $409 from Dell
check it out:
http://dealmac.com/articles/47650.html 
OR a refurbished 5 gig direct from Apple for $199:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...gLZVO2fexBXnERUVZa6g/1.4.0.3.27.10.11.11.13.0


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (BigA)*

$409 is a solid price
i wonder if Ben Curtis will bring me a bag of weed with....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (greg2step)*

I have an aux in adapter behind the radio coming next week for the double din http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dont know the price yet


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 3:59 PM 2-13-2003]


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (Enfig Motorsport)*

How will that work? Will it just disconnect the cable that is run to the back? If so, that would take out the most painful part of the install.
BTW, I just took all the pictures, and I am in the process of updating the first post. Stay tuned!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (nebulight)*

Thats exactly how it will work


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (Enfig Motorsport)*

VERY cool! Anyway, for those of you that wanted to know about my cable run, I updated the first page. I also included stuff about Ground Loops and connection with a CD changer, which I still don't understand if you are using an iPod. The iPod holds TONS of cds, so I don't understand why you would do it. If you wanted to listen to the CD, you could just put it in the front cd player. 
But, I do understand that not everyone has a front CD player, and not everyone is doing this mod with an iPod, that's why I included links


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (nebulight)*

Ther is also an audio input interface with factory radio and changer








Soon but I dont know how soon


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (Enfig Motorsport)*

Just wanted to throw this in here as an option for those with aftermarket headunits... 
Some HU manufacturers also make inout selectors specific to their brand. For example I know Sony makes one for their headunits (cause I have one). If you have an aftermarket HU then this may be a better option and it would bypass the process of running wires from your trunk up to the front of the car. I have my selector mounted in the glove box and my iPod mounted on a Panavise mount. The wires run from the inut selector to the back of the HU... neat and clean and super easy to set up. 








It's worth looking into if you have an aftermarket unit, and these wired options are always better than casette adapters and FM transmitters.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (helix7)*

Pioneer also offers these


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (helix7)*

You can rig something like that up for the setup that I have. Just get an RCA switch, and mount it in your glove box, or where ever.


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Power from trunk to front*

Took a couple pics of my setup today.. here's one:


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (helix7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Took a couple pics of my setup today.. here's one:







[HR][/HR]​That looks pretty nice. But I think you need to take off that Sony logo, and put on either Apple or iPod.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (nebulight)*

I much prefer the looks of the original head unit. You could get head units with input jacks adn you wouldn't have to mess with Aux adaptors. This is just my personal opinion, of course.
Cheers,


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (Alric)*

True.. but I never thought I'd have a need for extra inputs when i bought the headunit, so rather than get a whole new one I just got a selector.


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That looks pretty nice. But I think you need to take off that Sony logo, and put on either Apple or iPod.







[HR][/HR]​Yeah.. I stuck the Sony sticker on there because before the iPod my car was mostly Sony... headunit, MiniDisc player, input selector. Maybe I'll get a small apple logo or something.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Power from trunk to front (helix7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe I'll get a small apple logo or something.
[HR][/HR]​Yea, that would be better than the sony.


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Interference from my Nextel i90c*

I finished my install a couple weeks ago. I used the PIE VWR-AUX interface plugged in the back of my single DIN monsoon with a Monster iCable directly to the iPod. Everything looks and sounds fine UNTIL the Nextel phone starts to broadcast to a cell site, and you hear <tic> <tic> <tic> through the car's speakers







. It's the exact same sound you get with most cellphones when you use them near computer speakers. It only happens with the Nextel phone making most telephone calls, it doesn't happen with Direct Connect. I also have a CDMA v60i from Verizon and there's no interference problem with this phone either... 
Besides smashing the Nextel phone, which I hate anyway, what else could I do to eliminate this problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Barton Fink)*

Does it also happen with the radio?


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Enfig Motorsport)*

Nope.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Barton Fink)*

On a side note, has anyone tried to see if the iPod will mount in the ashtray - or be made to fit. I think it would look cleaner than hanging on the side of the centre console. Just a thought...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Barton Fink)*

Activate the audio input and keep the I pod off if it doesn't do it then its the Ipod and there is nothing you can do. Also see if it does it with headphones Completley disconected from the car. If it dosent it might be where you ran your rca wire.
Also try doing it powered off batteries you might just need a noise filter on the power line.
I think thats all the angles without going for extra terestrials


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Hajduk)*

It will if you have a right angle audio plug and you remove the little black piece above the ash try. But it still moves around a lot.


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Enfig Motorsport)*

I'll try seting the HU to CD and leaving the iPod disconnected to see what happens. One of my first thoughts after reading this forum was power too, but quickly realized that I never got arround to running a power connection for the iPod and my Nextel was not plugged in at the time...
Now I wonder, if the phone interferes with the car radio so easily, what can it be doing to my head?


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Hajduk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On a side note, has anyone tried to see if the iPod will mount in the ashtray - or be made to fit. I think it would look cleaner than hanging on the side of the centre console. Just a thought...[HR][/HR]​I thought about this but it might be difficult to control there. I went with the lower panavise mount so I could control the iPod without taking my hand off the stick.


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Enfig Motorsport)*

yes I'd be interested if this noise only happens when the ipod is powered or running on battery - read my prior posts about modifying the cable, and use a filtered power cable....


----------



## Barton Fink (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (greg2step)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yes I'd be interested if this noise only happens when the ipod is powered or running on battery - read my prior posts about modifying the cable, and use a filtered power cable....[HR][/HR]​Ok, here's the scoop... I never ran a power source for the iPod, so it's been on battery this entire time. Anyway, when I unplugged the iPod and took it out of the picture and left the HU set to CD I still got the same interference from the Nextel phone when I made a call. The interference gets worse as I move the phone closer to the iPod's connection. I did notice that the interference is a little worse with the iPod plugged in, almost like it's acting as a receiving antenna... Either way it's pretty f'en annoying.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Barton Fink)*

I don't know?
try moving the RCA cables
Its either the radio or the cables if its the adapter then the phone does it.
I've run into this problem on an audi where i set up a hands free kit to play throught the radio and it ends up getting noise because of the phone.
I basically told the guy his ericson was a POS and he got a new phone and was very happy.
But I think the nextel just works on an interphereing frequency


----------



## Jetta2k (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

I've tried to get Soundgate and Logjam Electronics (Soundgate's internet distributor) to give me a price for their docking station solution (which allows the user to keep their CD changer and switch between inputs) but they still have not released the product. Now I am interested in the standard RCA adapter.
Does anyone have an opinion which is better whether it be the one that connects behind the head unit or the one that connects in the trunk by the changer?
It looks as if you have to ground the one that connects to the head unit while you do not have to gound the one in the trunk. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ma2t (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Jetta2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've tried to get Soundgate and Logjam Electronics (Soundgate's internet distributor) to give me a price for their docking station solution (which allows the user to keep their CD changer and switch between inputs) but they still have not released the product. Now I am interested in the standard RCA adapter.
Does anyone have an opinion which is better whether it be the one that connects behind the head unit or the one that connects in the trunk by the changer?
It looks as if you have to ground the one that connects to the head unit while you do not have to gound the one in the trunk. Any input is appreciated.[HR][/HR]​I've got the PIE adaptor that connects to the CD changer port in the rear and it works great. Even with the iPod running off the charger in the outlet up front, there is no noise (I don't need a ground loop isolator) which fits with your theory.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Jetta2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've tried to get Soundgate and Logjam Electronics (Soundgate's internet distributor) to give me a price for their docking station solution (which allows the user to keep their CD changer and switch between inputs) but they still have not released the product. Now I am interested in the standard RCA adapter.
Does anyone have an opinion which is better whether it be the one that connects behind the head unit or the one that connects in the trunk by the changer?
It looks as if you have to ground the one that connects to the head unit while you do not have to gound the one in the trunk. Any input is appreciated.[HR][/HR]​I sell BLITZSAFE and Have Never had a problem from any of my customers.
The only on that is problematic is the alpine adapter for 2000-2001 1.8t's because you have to use an extra 12ft of cable in the trunk it creates some noise because the grounding system in the CD changer harness had a weak Ground so the combination of the 2 sometimes creates a little noise. THATS WHY I RECCOMEND RUNNING THE CD CHANGER WIRE TO THE BACK OF THE RADIO ON ALPINES.
As far as the audio inputs are concerned I think Blitzsafe makes an Excellent product and I think I have them cheaper most people.
I will have an audio input behindthe radio for the double din soon I will be picking up the first prototype model in the next few days if anyone is interested
Blitzsafe is also working on an audio adapter to keep the factory changer but no release date on that yet.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (ma2t)*

Nebulight,
I always forget to ask you. Why do you have a repeater on syour st up? I would think a repeater would be important if data was transmitted through the FW cable but not for power.
Also; checkout the new FirePod from compucable. It has USB and FW ports that can be used simultaneously. You can charge your iPod and phone or PDA simultaneously.
Cheers,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (ma2t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've got the PIE adaptor that connects to the CD changer port in the rear and it works great. Even with the iPod running off the charger in the outlet up front, there is no noise (I don't need a ground loop isolator) which fits with your theory.[HR][/HR]​The noise on adapters is only on the alpine changers and with certain cell phones.
SOMEONE PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

Has anyone found a better deal on the CD changer adapter? I'm really looking into getting an iPod. The only thing holding me back is the price tag on the adapter.
Maybe there is enough interest for someone to start making their own adapters and selling them?


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (AutobahnTDI)*

Rob...Rob Mora can make you one. IM him from DubR.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I always forget to ask you. Why do you have a repeater on syour st up? I would think a repeater would be important if data was transmitted through the FW cable but not for power.
[HR][/HR]​I have a repeater because they don't make firewire couplers. The cable going from the back of the car is thick, and will not fit through the glovebox when closed, so I bought the repeater so I could use a thin cable. However, the repeater somehow generates a data signal and sends it to the iPod. The iPod thinks it is connected to a computer, and will not allow you to play any music. The solution is to get the Sik thin POWER ONLY cable. It doesn't have data pins, only power. Works out really nice. Any other questions, just post. 
PS I will soon have a writeup for a hardwire to the fuse panel.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PS I will soon have a writeup for a hardwire to the fuse panel.[HR][/HR]​You DA Man!
Back to the repeater question. I suppose you could splice together the thick cable to the thin cable wherever is most convenient to you. I spliced a few cables to get a charge only cable of my ibook following a a procedure at iPoding.
The data cables inside an FW cable are miniscule and I wouldn't mess around with them; but the power cables are manageable.
Cheers,


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PS I will soon have a writeup for a hardwire to the fuse panel.[HR][/HR]​By soon, I mean when I have time and midterms are over


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Does anyone know if there is an adapter for a 98 mk3 jetta? i believe the cd changer is the same because when mine broke, i replaced it with one from a 2000 jetta







. Anyway, ive only seen adapters for cars with "monsoon" systems. My cd changer just broke again







so im thinking of hooking up my ipod for a while.. that tape adapter wont cut it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (vwcruisn)*

I'll look into it


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll look into it[HR][/HR]​thanks


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (vwcruisn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know if there is an adapter for a 98 mk3 jetta? i believe the cd changer is the same because when mine broke, i replaced it with one from a 2000 jetta







. Anyway, ive only seen adapters for cars with "monsoon" systems. My cd changer just broke again







so im thinking of hooking up my ipod for a while.. that tape adapter wont cut it. [HR][/HR]​anyone??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (vwcruisn)*

If you want I can send you out an adapter and if it dosent work we split the shipping


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (vwcruisn)*

It should be the same adapter if it uses the same CD changer because if it is the same cd changer, then it is the same plug.


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

If I have a monsoon system and a cD changer (will not use the CD Changer) do I need the adapter from rcainput that connects in the trunk of my Jetta or the back of the head unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mdeleo3)*

Depends on where you want to connect it


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

So even if I have a monsoon system, I can disconnect the CD changer from the back of the single DIN unit, and plug in the back the cable from RCA inputs and have that be my Aux in? I just don't want to interfere with the monsoon amp or anything. In other words, disconnecting the CD changer has nothing to do with the amp in the trunk right? I didn't know if the CD changer was in any way connected to the amp or anything.
Mike


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mdeleo3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So even if I have a monsoon system, I can disconnect the CD changer from the back of the single DIN unit, and plug in the back the cable from RCA inputs and have that be my Aux in?[HR][/HR]​Do you mean double din? Because I thought that the single din didn't have an amp?
quote:[HR][/HR]I just don't want to interfere with the monsoon amp or anything. In other words, disconnecting the CD changer has nothing to do with the amp in the trunk right? I didn't know if the CD changer was in any way connected to the amp or anything.
[HR][/HR]​The amp has nothing to do with the CD changer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Single din does have an amp.
You are correct all you have to do is connect in the rear of the radio


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

Ahh!! I did the powermod for the iPod Last night. For the life of me, I couldn't get the firewire cable through the top of the glove box by the ways indicated. But what I finally figured out I could do is take off the side panel on the right side of the glove box on the passenger side and I could actually stick my hand in there and put the firewire cable through a hole in the top of the glove box! The wiring goes through all those kick panels and then up a bit to get into that side panel! I get the powerpod adapter on monday and will see if all hooks up and works properly. 
Does it matter which end of the repeater the (thick-from power source) firewire cable plugs into?
A firewire equiped Jetta.. who would have thought!?








Mike


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mdeleo3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does it matter which end of the repeater the (thick-from power source) firewire cable plugs into?[HR][/HR]​Nope, it doens't matter.


----------



## josejrp (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*

How does the OEM ipod/cellphone/etc... mount work? In particular, what holds the devices to the mount? The pictures I've found only show the plain front, which looks like black rubber or plastic with no attachements or grooves for the devices.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (josejrp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josejrp* »_How does the OEM ipod/cellphone/etc... mount work? In particular, what holds the devices to the mount? The pictures I've found only show the plain front, which looks like black rubber or plastic with no attachements or grooves for the devices.
Thank you in advance!


If I remember it slides into place and it screws in throught the side with two screws hidden in the glove compartment


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*









You can see it here


----------



## josejrp (Apr 28, 2003)

I should clarify. I can see how the mount gets attached to the car (the screw holes are a big clue







). However, I don't know how the iPod, for example, attaches to the mount. All I see in the front is the black plastic/rubber section.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (josejrp)*

Most peopel use the porta grip


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Well, if you use the OEM mount, but you still use the Panavise, what is the point of the OEM mount? I don't get it. I was considering switch to the OEM mount, but like josejrp, I don't see how it can hold anying?


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Interference from my Nextel i90c (Barton Fink)*

Glad to see this thread resurrected - here's my install. Thanks Nebulight for the inspiration/instruction!










_Modified by Srexy at 6:20 AM 4-28-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Well, if you use the OEM mount, but you still use the Panavise, what is the point of the OEM mount? I don't get it. I was considering switch to the OEM mount, but like josejrp, I don't see how it can hold anying?









This is the panavise mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

The portagrip mounts to either the panavise or oem mount.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_The portagrip mounts to either the panavise or oem mount.










So I guess you have to drill into that then? If so, why not just go with Panavise?


----------



## josejrp (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm with you guys... if you have to drill or glue into the OEM mount, I don't much see the point of it. Panavise may be my answer.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (josejrp)*

Did you guys see the new iPods that were released today?!?! Looks like I will have to hard wire the power if I get a new iPod.








10, 15 and 30 gig. Comes with a dock, and it powered from the dock, no more firewire to power this bad boy. Wait, I wonder if I get that cable that they have, and hook that directly up to my repeater if that would work....hmmmm


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

No need to hard wire it, just get the new adapter firewire cable to hook into the repeater. $19 at apple store. Too bad it's on the bottom of the iPod now though...


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

Did you guys see that the new iPod glows blue and red!!
I may have to ebay my 10 Gig..
Cheers,


----------



## randall_ehren (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Alric)*

http://store.apple.com/1-800-M...1.1.0 
looks like it gets audio out as well, making for a nice one cable solution...
haven't heard anything about them glowing blue or red though...


----------



## Keith M (Feb 10, 2001)

I've got two questions about this. First, is there a diffferent cable for single DIN vs. single DIN monsoon? I have a 2001 Jetta GLX with the monsoon that has casette but I do not have the CD player or changer attached. I assume I just need the BlitzSafe Audio Input Front - Single Din adapter I see at Enfig.
Second, at Enfig there are two different pictures shown for the BlitzSafe Audio Input Front - Single Din, one on the Ipod page that is posted throughout this page, and one on the Audio Input page that looks different and has a gold box inline. Is there a difference in these?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Keith M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keith M* »_I've got two questions about this. First, is there a diffferent cable for single DIN vs. single DIN monsoon? I have a 2001 Jetta GLX with the monsoon that has casette but I do not have the CD player or changer attached. I assume I just need the BlitzSafe Audio Input Front - Single Din adapter I see at Enfig.
Second, at Enfig there are two different pictures shown for the BlitzSafe Audio Input Front - Single Din, one on the Ipod page that is posted throughout this page, and one on the Audio Input page that looks different and has a gold box inline. Is there a difference in these?

The one that I have is one of the first generation ones. They made it more pretty now, that's all. lol.


----------



## IGotaTDI (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Check out peripheral electronics. I have an adaptor that allows my aftermarket 6 disk to work with my oem and also allows rca inputs with a ground controlled switch. MUCH better than having to choose one or the other.
I'd wire my power up front, I've got a DVD player and screen wired with no noise problems at all. sounds like bad/cheap wiring to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (Alric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alric* »_Did you guys see that the new iPod glows blue and red!!


I don't know if it glows blue and red, but it is backlit. On the demo page, they show the effect of it lighting up at night and the buttons look red while the screen looks blue. I can't tell if the buttons are backlit, though, too.
Anyone try using the FM modulator for a quick, wireless, hookup to the car stereo? Generally, FM modulators reduce CD quality to FM quality, but we are talking about MP3's here.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Once you go Aux input you can't go back. MP3s and now ACC sound near CD-quality if properly encoded and FM modulation greatly reduces sound quality.
This is the new iPod in the dark. Apple really hits me where it hurts.








BTW, my old 10 GB iPod is here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1

One more thing. With the belkin dock auto adapter I plan to create a dock like solution that is attached to the panavise holder. One pop-in connection for power and audio!
Cheers,


_Modified by Alric at 3:00 AM 5-1-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Keith M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keith M* »_I've got two questions about this. First, is there a diffferent cable for single DIN vs. single DIN monsoon? I have a 2001 Jetta GLX with the monsoon that has casette but I do not have the CD player or changer attached. I assume I just need the BlitzSafe Audio Input Front - Single Din adapter I see at Enfig.

Yes Single Din

_Quote, originally posted by *Keith M* »_Second, at Enfig there are two different pictures shown for the BlitzSafe Audio Input Front - Single Din, one on the Ipod page that is posted throughout this page, and one on the Audio Input page that looks different and has a gold box inline. Is there a difference in these?

I forgot to update the Ipod Pic. It's good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Keith M (Feb 10, 2001)

Christian, thanks much.


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Keith M)*

just used this thread to source the stuff for my friends A4 Ipod install.... rca input makes stuff for them too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh and thanks for the detailed pics of the rca/power cord run to the front way easier than I would have thought


----------



## josejrp (Apr 28, 2003)

Got all the installation stuff today... unfortunately, I couldn't finish the install because I have every Torx screwdriver out there *except* the Torx20 required to remove the glovebox. 
Also, my iPod seems to work fine without the MacAlly repeater... I guess I'll keep it for the long firewire cable, though, and also so I can plug in the smaller SiK power only cable. I also did not need the ground isolators...
As an aside, what volume do you guys use for the ipod's headphone jack to act as a line-out in the 1st gen ipod? I think if I crank the ipod to its max volume I hear some distortion, but I may be imagining it or my MP3s may be distorted anyway ;-).
Thanks!


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (josejrp)*

José,
Yes, you don't need the repeater for just power. I use my iPod at 2/3 of the way up. I do hear distortion at higher and I think lower volumes than that.
BTW, tunes from the iTunes music store just sound sweet in the Golf. Much better than my EAC/LAME encodes.
Cheer,


----------



## josejrp (Apr 28, 2003)

I take what I said earlier back about not needing the ground loop isolators... if I turn my head unit volume to the max, I clearly hear a rythmic "tone" which I take to be the ground loop noise that other people have experienced. Looks like I'll be buying a ground loop isolator tomorrow!
BTW, I saw the 3rd gen ipods in the Apple store on Friday (got my free poster







) The backlight still looks more white than blue to my eyes, but the buttons do light up red (although the lighting could also be described as orange). Pretty cool, but I am keeping my 5gb one until it runs into the ground ;-).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (josejrp)*

Why do you guys run the wire all the way to the trunk?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Why do you guys run the wire all the way to the trunk?

Well, when I did this setup, they didn't have the one that you sell now that plugs right in the back of the head unit. As far as the power, I know you could have either gone in the front 12V or hard wired. I wanted to keep my front 12V open for my phone if I needed it, and I like to keep cables out of the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Well, when I did this setup, they didn't have the one that you sell now that plugs right in the back of the head unit. As far as the power, I know you could have either gone in the front 12V or hard wired. I wanted to keep my front 12V open for my phone if I needed it, and I like to keep cables out of the way. 

You I undrstand but eveyone else


----------



## NTolerance (May 7, 2003)

I just bought nebulight's setup and it ROCKS. I had a different custom mp3 player setup in my old car but this is much cleaner and the one-touch operation of the iPod right at the center console is incredible.
Thanks go to nebulight for his walkthroughs, selling me his great setup, and all his help with getting everything going.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (NTolerance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTolerance* »_I just bought nebulight's setup and it ROCKS. I had a different custom mp3 player setup in my old car but this is much cleaner and the one-touch operation of the iPod right at the center console is incredible.
Thanks go to nebulight for his walkthroughs, selling me his great setup, and all his help with getting everything going.

Cool, I'm glad to see that everything worked out for you. I was sad to see it go







, but when my new turbo gets here, I will again know why I sold it







.


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Did you guys see this:
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCa...49006
It's a power cord for your car that also has an audio out port on it for the new iPods.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (vortix)*

its about time i get the new iPod...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (Alric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alric* »_BTW, tunes from the iTunes music store just sound sweet in the Golf. Much better than my EAC/LAME encodes.


OMG - tell me about it -- I've been there buying just about every day since it opened. To me, being able to instantly find and download a high quality tune (in seconds) is worth the 99 cents. I'm sick of downloading partial songs, bad ripps or waiting forever from the free swap services.
Right now, I'm using my dock in the cupholder (finally a use for the damn thing!). It stays in there nice and secure and is tilted just right. With a short wire going right to the tape adapter, it's very clean.








I'm thinking about modding the cupholder mechanism to secure the dock on the sliding arm so the dock retracts into the dash. Right now I'm using my iPod about 4 hours a day on battery and it's been fine without a power hookup.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

Cool. My plan is to make a docking station with the Belkin adpater attached to the Panavise holder. I'll report back...










_Modified by Alric at 2:24 AM 5-16-2003_


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: (Alric)*

How well do the colors of the new iPod lights match the Mk4 dash lights?


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (AutobahnTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTDI* »_How well do the colors of the new iPod lights match the Mk4 dash lights?

They don't. Apple's product photos show a blue backlight, but the actual backlight is white....so at first everyone thought the new ipod would match the mk4 dash lights. (see the pics above - those are new ipods)


_Modified by vortix at 12:41 AM 5-16-2003_


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (vortix)*

any suggestions as to how to do this for the premium sound double din setup w/o cd changer? (not monsoon). 
According to rcainput.com, their behind the unit convertor does not work for the double din premium. 
What are my other options? (I have the newer model btw)


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

check with enfig motorsports.


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can you point me though to exactly which parts I would need? I am still kinda confused about it all. thanks


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

oh yeah, my ipod is the new one. How would that affect how the plugs and everything work (since its at the bottom now). 
Also, anyone here use the OEM mount? I see it on the enfig website but cant ifgure out how exactly it goes.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

The OEM mount looks nice, but isn't practical. You still need to drill into the mount to fit the PanaVise holder. I would just stick with the PanaVise mount and holder


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think I am just gonna go pick up a new headunit, if I'm gonna spend $100 in cables, might as well spend a little more and get a better unit..
Any ideas on how to mount the new style ipod though with the connector at the bottom now? I was looking and none of the panavise mounts seems to do the trick. The one listed in the middle @ panavise looks like it would be the best but it is not wide enough.


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*









Anyone how wide this section is?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

BUMP


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

I went ahead and ordered the panavise upper mount + 702. I talked to the guy @ enfig and he measured it to be around 1.7" - 2" or so. The cable itself is right around 1" so there will be more than enough room to file/cut off and still hold it up. I will probably find some rubbery/soft material to line the back/bottom of the panavise though to protect the unit from scratches. 
As of right now I will just be using the Belkin auto adapter + sony tape deck adapter and worry about wiring it up later. No one even makes the adapter cables for the non-monsoon double din so I am planning on buying a new headunit once I get some funds near the end of summer.
BTW, nebulight, did you paint your uppper mount black?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybert* »_I went ahead and ordered the panavise upper mount + 702. I talked to the guy @ enfig and he measured it to be around 1.7" - 2" or so. The cable itself is right around 1" so there will be more than enough room to file/cut off and still hold it up. I will probably find some rubbery/soft material to line the back/bottom of the panavise though to protect the unit from scratches. 
As of right now I will just be using the Belkin auto adapter + sony tape deck adapter and worry about wiring it up later. No one even makes the adapter cables for the non-monsoon double din so I am planning on buying a new headunit once I get some funds near the end of summer.
BTW, nebulight, did you paint your uppper mount black? 

I have the double din adapter it's just on backorder.
Does not matter if it is monsoon or not.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybert* »_BTW, nebulight, did you paint your uppper mount black? 

I don't know what you mean by upper mount? You mean the 702? If so, it comes black already.


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

no, the actual metal piece that you use to mount. It seems metallic colored (gray) in the pictures.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

No, that is just a pre-production piece. They come black, at least mine did.


----------



## rbanzai (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

I've been following this thread since it started (I'm a Mac/PC user with an '03 Jetta Wagon) and I'm finally taking the plunge. I saw that the 15GB iPod is usualy $399 at the Apple store but I found it at Amazon from $379 with free shipping. Woohoo!
All I need is the changer to RCA adapter. I have no idea how to route stuff through body panels so I'll probably run it under the trunk carpet, between the seats and into the center console.
Thanks for all the hard work and invaluable input of nebulight.


----------



## josejrp (Apr 28, 2003)

*How to change the color of the LCD*

Step by step instructions here... supposedly you can get the gel color sheet at any photo supply store. Figured you guys would like this mod... (I think the webmaster used a 25 red gel filter, but I'll see if they have a blue one). I'll let you know how it goes...
http://homepage.mac.com/george....html


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: How to change the color of the LCD (josejrp)*

THAT IS THE COOLEST MOD EVER!!! I wish I still had my iPod!


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Car dock success!*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I made a car dock using the belkin car adapter. Its cool because it extracts audio and feeds power to the ipod with one connection. I did not want the car adaptor to be exposed so I did the folllowing modifications:
1. To power the adapter I used the cigarrete lighter plug in the trunk. To pass power from the trunk to the front of the car I used the cabling for the CD changer. To do this I got from Rat Shack a lighter plug and the corresponding socket. I used a lighter plug with exposed cables that fit very nicely on the CD changer "dongle".
2. If you get a socket with an adaptaplug you can plug it on the corresponding CD-changer dongle in the front! Fits very nicely. No cable cutting or soldering.
3. Plug the Belkin car adapter to the socket and the Input adapter to the Belkin adapter.
4. Stash everything behind the console.
5. Voila! All you see is the dock connector from the Belkin adapter coming out to the ipod which rests on the Panavise holder. One connection for audio and power.
Cheers!


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Car dock success! (Alric)*

anyone feel there is an issue with the cigarette lighter power being constant? (i.e. it is always on, even when the car isnt). I have to disconnect my plug each time (it still lights up even when the ipod isnt plugged in). 
How much draw does the belkin auto connector have when the car is off and nothing is plugged into it?
Oh yeah, I went and go the panavise setup. Whe nI mounted the upper mount in, I drilled the hole and put the screw in for the top, but could not for the life of me get the bottom mount screw back in. Is there going to be any issues if I leave it out? In terms of the mount, nothing moves around or such because of it. I am however not sure what that screw is used for originally though.
Finally, I decided against filing down the sides of the bottom to fit the plug. I tried it out and the ipod actually fits between when the clamps around the panavise grip are near the middle. Because of that, It is suspended high enough where i am able to just plug in the cable without any modifications. When the ipod was sitting at the bottom and clamped at the top, it actually felt like it could possibly fall out on hard turns.


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

I went ahead and purchased a 15gb ipod (new gen 3). One of the main reasons I got it was so that I could listen to mp3s in the car, especially on my trip from NY to Texas in the coming week. I needed a good way to mount the ipod and found the solution on the 'tex. 
There are two parts, the mounting bracket and then the holder, both of which are made by panavise (http://www.panavise.com). I purchased both from enfig motorsports (http://www.enfigmotorsports.com), costing me $45 shipped. I would definately recomment purchasing from them if anyone decides to do the similar setup. I was planning on filing down the bottom so that the power cable could fit through there but decided against it. When the ipod was sitting on the bottom and being clamped up top, the unit was not stable and I felt it would fall out with the right conditions. While the setup I have now it is not being held on the bottom, I think this is much more secure when being held in the middle, and the plug fits just find underneath without any additional modificatoins
I went ahead and did not hardwire it in yet (because of my non-monsoon double DIN, no one has a convertor for the cd changer port). At the end of the summer after I save up some money I'm going to purchase a new HU and do a clean install, wiring it through the AUX inputs and then the power either through hardwiring or at least a hidden cable from the power adapter in the trunk. Right now the sound just runs through a Sony tape adapter. The sound isnt great, but good enough for now. 








picture from the side so you can see how it is mounted into the dash








another picture from the side








closeup of the unit








closeup of the belkin power adapter, which conventiantly has line-out








picture of the entire center console/dash


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaybert)*

Wow, nice to see someone did this with a 3G iPod. My only concern would be all the cables being exposed like that. I like the new design of the iPod, however, it doesn't work well with the PanaVise mount if you use the Belkin Auto Adapter for power. Even though I sold mine, I am looking to get another one real soon







Look for a fully dash intergrated system from me in the near future.


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

yup, the cables will be hidden similar to your old setup once I get a new HU


----------



## lifted_one (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

OK, I see we are all giddy about this






















I am about to click the "buy now" button on the Apple website...
A few fundamental questions:
1. Using nebulight's technique, will I be able to skip between songs using my (Kenwwod) headunit, as I am able to now with my CD changer. Or is the control of songs now strictly done by the iPod?
2. The Mac iPod is still the better way to go? Just get the software that makes it PC compatible? XPlay is it called?
3. Any sound quality difference if I hard wire power to the iPod versus just running it off its own battery power.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (lifted_one)*

1. Using nebulight's technique, will I be able to skip between songs using my (Kenwwod) headunit, as I am able to now with my CD changer. Or is the control of songs now strictly done by the iPod?
No, you can only use the ipod

2. The Mac iPod is still the better way to go? Just get the software that makes it PC compatible? XPlay is it called?
if you are talking about the new version, there is no such thing as mac/pc ipod. There is only 1 ipod now for both. Personally, I use windows and do not use the included music match. I use Ephpod, which is pretty nice. Does everything I want it to do.
3. Any sound quality difference if I hard wire power to the iPod versus just running it off its own battery power.
No, there should not be, but you will want to get the belkin auto connector so that you can use the line-out, instead of the headphone out.


----------



## lifted_one (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (jaybert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybert* »_but you will want to get the belkin auto connector so that you can use the line-out, instead of the headphone out. 

Thank you so much for the reply. You have put me that much closer to a purchase. Last question... Why do I want to use the Belkin line out versus the headphone out?


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (lifted_one)*

cause it sounds better?








I believe because the headphone jack does not put much power so if you do not amplify it, the sound quality will be degraded.
There is actually an amp built into the line-out which provides power and obviously amplifies the signal
Then again, I could be completely wrong, who knows







And if I am, at least you will only have to run 1 cable to the ipod, instead of 2. Personally that makes it worth it in itself, since you will need to buy a cigarette adapter anyways


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (jaybert)*

I posted what I did a few posts back but I guess pics are better. This is how I am using my Belkin adapter:








Belkin adapter is behind the console and supplies power and extracts audio from the iPod...
Cheers,


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

does yours turn off when the car is off? I am worried about battery drain


----------



## lifted_one (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

Uh.... OK. So where is the power plugged into? Is there a power outlet somewhere behind the dash that I don't know about


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (lifted_one)*


_Quote »_Uh.... OK. So where is the power plugged into? Is there a power outlet somewhere behind the dash that I don't know about

I had to get the power from the trunk. I use the pre-existing CD changer cables to pass power from the trunk power outlet to the front.
The unit does not turn off. But I bet the drain of the iPod is minimal. I have left my lights on for 8 hrs strainght and the car has started just fine.


----------



## phishingls (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

I did a simlar set up wiring from my trunk...I use my solar panel thing that came with the new VW's as a back up for power drain...I got my iPod draining power and my solar power giving power back...Man I knew there was a reason VW made those solar panels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

Alric/Nebulight et al. - 3 questions:
1. Does the Panavise mount/holder swivel at all or is it fixed in one position?
2. How easy is it to install? Is it just a matter of drilling two holes? 
3. Alric - could you post pics of your CD changer cable power set up? I'm not quite sure how you did that.
I've got a 97 Audi A4 and a 2001 Avant. I'm thinking of trading in the 97 for a 2001/2/3 Passat Wagon and the work you're doing is totally motivating me. Will the set up work much the same way with the Passat as with the GTI/Jettas? Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] ([email protected])*

1. Does the Panavise mount/holder swivel at all or is it fixed in one position?
Nope, it is fixed.
2. How easy is it to install? Is it just a matter of drilling two holes? 
You just drill one hole, the other one is already there and you use that screw.
3. Alric - could you post pics of your CD changer cable power set up? I'm not quite sure how you did that.
I'm curious about that myself


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (phishingls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phishingls* »_I did a simlar set up wiring from my trunk...I use my solar panel thing that came with the new VW's as a back up for power drain...I got my iPod draining power and my solar power giving power back...Man I knew there was a reason VW made those solar panels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What solar panels???


----------



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (vortix)*

There's a OEM VW solar panel that you plug into your cigarette lighter & affix to the inside of your windshield with suction cups that recharges your battery via a trickle charge. I'm told that VW use it when they ship cars up from Mexico, so the batteries aren't drained if they sit for a long time in the rail/ship yards. I've seen it in a drivergear magazine, BUT your local Pep Boys or Auto zone, or Canadian Tire-if you're Canadian, should have non VW ones as well that do the same thing.


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (JR!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JR!* »_There's a OEM VW solar panel that you plug into your cigarette lighter & affix to the inside of your windshield with suction cups that recharges your battery via a trickle charge. I'm told that VW use it when they ship cars up from Mexico, so the batteries aren't drained if they sit for a long time in the rail/ship yards. I've seen it in a drivergear magazine, BUT your local Pep Boys or Auto zone, or Canadian Tire-if you're Canadian, should have non VW ones as well that do the same thing.

Did any VW's come with the solar panel though? I just got a Jetta 1.8T two months ago and I'm pretty sure I didn't get one....sounds cool though


----------



## phishingls (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (vortix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortix* »_
Did any VW's come with the solar panel though? I just got a Jetta 1.8T two months ago and I'm pretty sure I didn't get one....sounds cool though









IF your car is an 03 it should of came with one...just go ask your dealer that you didnt receive one...i asked my dealer for one a while ago and he gave me two







...it is suppose to come with any vw you buy.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (phishingls)*

OK picture time:
This is the connector for the power plug in the trunk:








I pass the cable under the spare wheel cover to the CD changer connector on the car. I used the red and blue cables.








Behind the head unit you will find the other end of the CDchanger cable. A Radio Shack lighter socket with an adaptaplug fits conveniently over the red and blue cables.









I am stashing everything in the cubby holder for now. Notice the Rat Shack lighter socket connected to the Belkin car adapter.








You already saw the end result:








Cheers!



_Modified by Alric at 2:28 AM 5-28-2003_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

I see, very creative. But, if you did it that way, why didn't you just hardwire to the fuse box?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

I considered that, but I did not see an easy way to reach the fuse box from the area of the head unit. The fuses are located facing the door on the left side of the dashboard and there are panels covering the underside of the dashboard (by the steering wheel).
This way just seem quicker and required minimal dissasembly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

Nebulight -
I went ahead and ordered the set up for my A4 Avant. How long was the stereo cable you ran from the CD changer adapter up to the front? I want to make sure I order enough make it all the way.
Thanks!
atc


----------



## JohnnyQuest (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

Cool....I think I want to do the Alric install when I get my ipod next year......but is the belkin adapter totally behind the opening over your head unit? I'm wondering since I have double-din monsoon if I have enough room back there to stash the adapter. I hope I do, because I want to leave my front power socket open for my radar detector.....
J


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nebulight -
I went ahead and ordered the set up for my A4 Avant. How long was the stereo cable you ran from the CD changer adapter up to the front? I want to make sure I order enough make it all the way.
Thanks!
atc

LOL, mine was like 25 feet, I had so much extra cable behind the glove box.


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

this was posted on macosx.com... i thought it was cool. the guy did a lot of work to get it done this way.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (boi retro)*

I was going to try to do something like that in my GTI, looks like the TT guys have an advantage! Too bad that blue looks like total ASS!


_Modified by nebulight at 4:57 PM 5-30-2003_


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

Refurbished 10 gig iPods are only $200 @ apple.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I was going to try to do something like that in my GTI, looks like the TT guys have an advantage! Too bad that blue looks like total ASS!

_Modified by nebulight at 4:57 PM 5-30-2003_

actually, he had to relocate several controls to get that to work. and i think you mean "wow, that's really cool... something we should try" instead of "i thought of that, and that blue looks like ass". allow me to


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (boi retro)*

I was just kidding around with the blue. That is the second time I have seen a TT with blue interior like that. Is that a factory add on, or some type of aftermarket thing that people are doing?


----------



## phishingls (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

can you hard wire something to the rear cd changer control...or is that $80 plug (rcainput) thing the only option? any ideas? I pretty sure that is about 5 dollars of wire and a small resistor for like 5 bucks....there has to be some huge markup for an $80 wire?


----------



## alindley (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (phishingls)*

The VWCDPIC is a much less expensive option. Check it out at:
http://www.k9spud.com/vwcdpic/


----------



## vortix (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (alindley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alindley* »_The VWCDPIC is a much less expensive option. Check it out at:
http://www.k9spud.com/vwcdpic/ 

Ok so who out there is up to the challenge of making a cable to connect the standard VW head unit to the ipod remote control jack to so we can go to the next track, next album, etc directly from the VW head unit????
http://www.k9spud.com/vwcdpic2/pinout.html
Now that would be cool


----------



## WolfsBurg Man (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

My friend who just bought one of the new ipod's said you can tune it in via the radio all for $29.95-http://www.apple.com/ipod/accessories.html
You have something like 4 options from the FM band. He said that even in his house he play it from the 3rd story to his radio on the 1st story and it sounds like a CD is playing.
http://www.apple.com/ipod/


_Modified by WolfsBurg Man at 11:11 PM 6-2-2003_


----------



## phishingls (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (WolfsBurg Man)*

yea FM modulator is the way to go if you live in the sticks...Here in Chicago I have a problem with the only 4 available FM stations on the Belkin...until Griffin makes a new iTrip for the new gen Ipod, I am looking for the direct install no battery wearing FM modulators. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## alindley (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (vortix)*

I just emailed Apple for the pinouts, protocol and commands for the iPod remote. If they are serial and command style it might be possible to put something together.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (alindley)*

My guess is that they are simple Serial commands. I'm just what the transmit and recieve pins are in the headphone jack...


----------



## petetschudy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (BoraSport)*

What a fantastic thread! I bought all of the parts that nebulight suggested. I still have yet to install them. I'm hoping to get to it tonight. 
My question is this: I bought the new iPod. Problem is the firewire is not a standard firewire port. I have the Macalley extender and the sik power cable which I obviously can't plug into the iPod when I want to power up. Do I need 2 extenders? Is there something I'm missing? Do I need the sik power cable?
Thanks for the help!
Pete


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (petetschudy)*

Well, I guess I should update my website as well as this post. Your power setup will not work with the new iPods. Since there is no longer a firewire port on the iPod, you need to use the dock port. 
I suggest using the Belkin Auto Kit. It has a charge, and a auto out in one cable (So you can plug your RCA adapter into an adapter to stereo, then plug it into the Charger, and it is your auto source that goes through the dock cable). The only problem is that it hooks into the bottom, so it will not sit in the PanaVise mount easily. Also, if you are like me and don't want to have exposed cables, you can, which I plan to do when I get a new iPod, is solder wire to the charger and to the 12V in front, or in the back and use extension cables (Alric did an description on how to do it on page 11) and hide it behind the dash and have one cable coming out.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2003)

*Contact at rcainput.com?*

I haven't been able to get an email throught to rcainput.com. Has anyone purchased anything from them lately?
Todd McDaniel


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Contact at rcainput.com? ([email protected])*

I just purchased the adapter for my Audi from them last week. Their phone number is on the web site. I didn't receive an email confirmation from them but they shipped the part out last week.


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Which one from rcainput.com??*

Ok, I've read most of this thread, but I am still confused as to which of the two adapters that rcainput.com offers is the right one for me. I have the single din monsoon system with both in-dash cd player and cd changer. I am confused by the statement "98-2002 ALL VW MODELS - BEHIND HEAD UNIT FOR NON PREWIRED CARS". Since my car came with the cd changer, does that mean it is prewired, and that I want the other adapter? Do they both plug into the back of the HU??
Thanks for the help!


----------



## petetschudy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Which one from rcainput.com?? (Paco)*

Logjam Electronics http://www.logjamelectronics.com/auxinpconv.html
sells aux converters. I just installed one in my 2002 Jetta. Works great!


----------



## petetschudy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Which one from rcainput.com?? (Paco)*

Here is the total break down if you are looking to outfit your ride (like I did) with stereo and firewire connections:
iPod installation total:
P.I.E. VW-AWX Converter:
(Logjam Electronics)
$82.18
In-dash mount & Holder
(Panavise)
$47.96
Macalley Firewire repeater (no need for the sik cable if you have a 2nd gen iPod)
(Digitally Unique)
$43.53
iPod power plug
(Griffin Technology)
$27.99
Ground Loop Isolator
20 ft. stereo cable
RCA Coupler
(Radio Shack)
$28.32
Star driver
Electrical tape
(Lowe's)
$5.75
Total: $235.73


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: Which one from rcainput.com?? (petetschudy)*

Every PIE VW-AUX Auxiliary Input Converter that Logjam has says it's for radios that have a "round" scan button. My car, along with every other 2003 model doesn't have a round scan button. Which adapter from Logjam is ok to use?


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Which one from rcainput.com??*

Ok so I think I now understand that since I have a prewired setup, I would need to use the VW-AUX model. But can someone tell me the differences between the PIE one and the one from RCAInput.com? Recommendations?


----------



## Honda_Appliance (May 4, 2000)

*Re: Which one from rcainput.com?? (Paco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paco* »_Ok so I think I now understand that since I have a prewired setup, I would need to use the VW-AUX model. But can someone tell me the differences between the PIE one and the one from RCAInput.com? Recommendations?

The PIE adapter from Logjam Electronics is about $20 cheaper than the adapter from rcainput.com with tax and shipping included.


----------



## coxmaster (May 29, 2003)

I'm thinking about making an iPod housing in the armrest like vaccum form it to the size of the armrest or maybe half the armrest have it all nice and snug in the molding so it's not all flip flopping around. I'll have to post pics when i get it done. Also Belkin makes a charger, 1/8" out deal for the newer Pods. Thinking about incorperating that. Anyway if anyone's interested might be making a few and i have a vaccum former







so it'd be pretty low cost i hope. Anyway we'll see.


----------



## rbanzai (Jun 26, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your help. I received my Blitzsafe adapter yesterday from Enfig and I already had my cable run from the rear to between the front seats ready for it.
Woohoo!
Sounds great.


----------



## mdeleo3 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Sik hotwire*

I just want to say that this mod for your ipod is one of the greatest things! Most of the work is to simply power the iPod which I only do once in awhile. But it's so slick to have the firewire coming out of the glove compartment. I have yet to do the CD Changer input mod though. 
As for this new gen of iPods, the hotwire firewire power-only cable for this new gen will be out soon. As you all know, this company makes the wires really thin to allow you to shut the glove compartment.


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Sik hotwire (mdeleo3)*

hopefully someone will make a car mount with new ipod serial in-> firewire/audio out. that would be pretty sweet









i've been holding back on doing this project because everything seems so steep... i'm waiting for a simple solution to come around the corner.








maybe i'll be waiting awhile?


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Where to get the juice?*

(Doh! Accidentally started a new thread with this! It belongs here! Doh!







)
Picked up the new Belkin Auto Kit for dock connector iPods. Love that with one cable I can power and get sound from/for the iPod. My question now is about a power source. I obviously don't want to use the exposed cigarette female, as that would be ugly. I want to hide it. So I bought a female cigarette adapter from RS. Now the question is where I attach that to get it powered up. The idea of running some long cable from the trunks cigarette female is not very appealing to me. Is there somewhere I can tap into that is near the HU?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

Page 11 has a description on how I did it (with pics).
Nebu: Do you think a link from your original post would be helpful?
Thanks,


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Alric)*

Alric,
This is a large thread, so I appreciate you pointing out where that info is. 
One question: The cd changer receivers a constant power supply, even when the radio is off. Where does the changer get the juice from? From it's connection to the radio? Could that cig lighter with adaptaplug then instead be connected directly to the radio for power?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

Holy ****e guys!
Check out the news at ipodlounge.com!


----------



## dropshadow (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Alric)*

http://www.k9spud.com/vwcdpic/
Is that a new version of VWCDPIC? I've seen it before, but now it appears that it will work with my double-din 2003 Monsoon CD. I would really like to see a complete install of this to make sure it works before I order it.


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

So it seems that everyone who has posted about using a cd changer adapter for their iPod has chosen the one that connects in the trunk. Has anyone used the one the connects at the back of the head unit (VWR-AUX, I think) ?? Seems like it would be easier to attach the adapter right at the HU instead of by the changer and having to run an audio extension cable to the front of the car where my ipod would be. Is one better than the other? 
Oh, and why does the one from RCAInput look like it is just a cable, but the ones from enfig and PIE have that box thingy? And is there room behind the HU for it?

_Modified by Paco at 11:01 PM 6-18-2003_


_Modified by Paco at 11:05 PM 6-18-2003_


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

Paco,
Page 11. There is enough room behind the HU for the adapter. However when I added the Belkin auto adapter and a ground isolator I had to put some gear in the cubby hole above the HU.


----------



## hurriKane-mk4 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Alric)*

I have to do this... but I have one question
I use the Double Moonsoon Stero with the Amp in the back. My question is lets say I follow all the steps in this thread to attach my ipod to my stereo... How do I switch from CD to Tape to FM to AM and then to IPOD (CD Changer)
I only see a CD button and that plays my indash CD... how do I tell the stereo I have another source (iPod)?
Thanks


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Alric)*

Alric,
Thanks. I should have added that I also have the in-dash cd player that fills that cubby area. The RCAInput one that is just a cable would probably fit, but the other two adapters have that box. Still waiting to hear what that does. Which one did you end up using?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

I used the RCAinput.com one. I should point out that although the pic at the site doesn't have a box what I received did. Its about 4 x 2 x 1".
I think that even with the CD player you can fit behind the dash on spaces that are at either side of the HU and CD.
Cheers,


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

Portagrip 2000-Model 702 (the holder)
Indash 75138-499 (the mount)
I have those for sale if anyone is interested. I'll let it go for $30 shipped. They are in mint condition, the only thing is that a couple of the screws are missing. It should be a 5cent screw at home depot or whatnot. I have decided to sell my ipod and will no longer need this.
*EDIT: yup, sold to nebulight










_Modified by jaybert at 7:12 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (jaybert)*

Sold to me, I couldn't last long without an iPod.


----------



## Oltorf (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (Paco)*

Ok. I'm trying to get this all straight. I want to hook my Ipod (3G) up to my car. I have 2001 GTI with single din tape player, and cd player. Could someone explain to me my options with hooking up my Ipod. I don't want wires showing. I understand that I could plug directly into the head unit, but I don't understand how i would get the wires to the Ipod, through the glove compartment. Also I don't quite get what the Belkin Auto Kit does. Could I use it with my current stock setup, and still have the wires hidden?
Edit: Where can you get the Belkin Kit?
TIA


----------



## hplugg3 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (Oltorf)*

bettle and apple unite? does anyone have anymore infor on this!? check the latest news on the vortex homepage


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (hplugg3)*

They stole my idea!!! LOL, JK. That totally rocks!!! I'm mildly upset, because I wasn't invited to do a commercial for Apple!!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (nebulight)*

Okay, here is how I setup my new 3rd Gen iPod. Here is the list of the products I got:
10GB iPod $299.99
PanaVise bracket (Indash 75138-499) $25.00
PanaVise mount (Portagrip 2000-Model 702) $15
RadioShack Groud Loop Isolator (270-054) $14.99
RadioShack Lighter Socket DC Extension Cord (270-1557) $5.99
Blitz CD-Changer to RCA cable (not here yet) $85.00
Belkin Auto Kit (F8V7058-APL)$39.00
I got the same panavise mount and bracket, but I had to modify it a little. I had to cut on the bottom to make room for dock port plug from the Belkin charger. Here are a few pics:
















This picture should show you how everything hooks up and how it works. But if you have any questions, post here and I will answer.


----------



## Boy Of Death (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (nebulight)*

thinking about getting a 15gb version and was going to use the RCA input to hook it up the my head unit. anyhow, im not worried about powering the unit. so is that all i would need, also i read somewhere in the pages of this thread about an adapter that would allow me to use both my changer and ipod, this this true? thanks


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (Boy Of Death)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boy Of Death* »_also i read somewhere in the pages of this thread about an adapter that would allow me to use both my changer and ipod, this this true? thanks

yes you can, but it requires a manual switch, but again, I don't understand why you would want a CD changer with an iPod.


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (nebulight)*

Great Thread Guys! While I don't yet have an iPod, this has helped me explore my options for a Satellite Radio receiver installation. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vudoodoodoo (Jul 14, 2003)

Awsome! Very creative.
I might have to go and buy an iPod now.


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (vudoodoodoo)*

Bought my Ipod yesterday, waiting for wires to do the install.








When you have the Ipod installed you press CD again 
(just like you would do with a CD changer)
and here is a pic of what the radio looks like with the Ipod connected.


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Golf_FL)*

do you guys know 
if the ipod has a wireless connection so that you can attach it to the radio wirelessly.


----------



## bunker23 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (VWCrave)*

You can buy an FM transmitter for it, but I have heard it and it doesn't sound so hot........


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (nebulight)*

What does the Groud Loop Isolator (270-054) do? I have a generation 3 ipod hooked up to my jetta and Im not using one. I do get a high pitched squealing as my rpms climb upwards... will the ground loop isolator correct this?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (vwcruisn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcruisn* »_What does the Groud Loop Isolator (270-054) do? I have a generation 3 ipod hooked up to my jetta and Im not using one. I do get a high pitched squealing as my rpms climb upwards... will the ground loop isolator correct this? 

yep, but I don't know what it has to do with your RPMs?


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (nebulight)*

Updating my new iPod (15gb) as we speak...will take pictures of the new backlighting soon!


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (DGMVW)*

It matches very well!








Not to mention the new iPod form factor is freakin rediculous! It's about the size of a pack of cigarettes, but not as wide! The packaging, accessories...everything is awesome. I can't believe how fast it sync'd all of my data!


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (DGMVW)*

Apple and VW started a promotion yesterday called Pods Unite that gives all New Beetle owners a new 15GB iPod (engraved "Drivers Wanted") and factory mounting kit when they buy the car. Anyone know if this mounting kit and such would fit our cars? It must be a better solution than the current hack jobs we are doing (which rock btw), since it is OEM.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (venom600)*

It goes into the cup holder, so in a round about way...no it won't fit. It also uses the tape as the audio in, which sucks. It's a great idea, but it needs some refinement.


----------



## juiced (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

THanks for all the info Nebulight; Heres my setup with an Odyssey 1000. Its mounted to the panavise via the belt clip that comes with the case. Now i just have to source the rca input. Here r some pics;


----------



## fizgig (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (VWCrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWCrave* »_do you guys know 
if the ipod has a wireless connection so that you can attach it to the radio wirelessly.

Not yet - but suppoedly it in the works. There have been a lot of rumours of a Bluetooth enabled version spotted at Apple HQ. 
_(Technology Definition just in case: Bluetooth is a connection protocol that allows devices to connect wirelessly. For example my cellphone syncs with my mac, and connects to my Jabra headset without any wires at all thanks to Bluetooth.)
_


----------



## r.shackelford (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (fizgig)*

so how would this work with the stock factory head unit?? are they making an adaptor for both the ipod unit, and one for the radio??

_Quote, originally posted by *fizgig* »_
Not yet - but suppoedly it in the works. There have been a lot of rumours of a Bluetooth enabled version spotted at Apple HQ. 
_(Technology Definition just in case: Bluetooth is a connection protocol that allows devices to connect wirelessly. For example my cellphone syncs with my mac, and connects to my Jabra headset without any wires at all thanks to Bluetooth.)
_


----------



## fizgig (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (r.shackelford)*

Probably a 3rd party would come up with a bluetooth adapter to connect to a headunit. The easiest would be a unit similar to the rca cable you can already purchase to connect the iPod via wires. With the range of Bluetooth you could mount it just about anywhere in a car on the market today and it would be able to connect.
I don't know of any specific adapter in the works though.


----------



## roadk (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

nebulight,
you have a smaller holder for your ipod in the second group of installation photos...
it doesn't seem to have anything showing above the ipod. it's smaller and cleaner...
what model number is that one?
thanks.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (roadk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadk* »_nebulight,
you have a smaller holder for your ipod in the second group of installation photos...
it doesn't seem to have anything showing above the ipod. it's smaller and cleaner...
what model number is that one?
thanks.


Nope, it's actually the same exact one. The iPod itself is smaller because it's a third gen, but that's about.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: (nebulight)*

You can now order the iPod holder that they will offer in the Apple VW deal.
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCa...53999#


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Belkin holder*

The question is; can it be dissasembled from the cup holder base and then attached to the panavise mount?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Belkin holder (Alric)*

From the looks of the pictures, I don't think it "clamps" like the panavise holder. So if you tried, it would simply fall out. But that is just what I think, someone try it out


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Belkin holder (nebulight)*

Looks like it gets held in place by the suction cup on the back.


----------



## LuisV (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Belkin holder (BoraSport)*

I read throught this thread and I didn't see any mention of this, so if I double post this I'm sorry.
I came across this little adapter on another forum. Take a look as it might help some of you out:
http://www.k9spud.com/vwcdpic/


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (EPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EPilot* »_You can now order the iPod holder that they will offer in the Apple VW deal.


Belkin's site lists it as not being availalbe yet.. Sucks, I was all ready to buy one and adapt it to my panavise mount.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: (GIR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIR* »_
Belkin's site lists it as not being availalbe yet.. Sucks, I was all ready to buy one and adapt it to my panavise mount. 

It's supposed to ship September 15th


----------



## N10sityr (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

I am a total newbie to VWvortex so please be nice and help explain some things about this installation. I own a 2001 jetta GLS and have a Creative jukebox that I want to hook up to with this method. But I don't know anything about all the technical stuff in this topic. 
Here are a couple of questions I desperately need answers to:
1. what's exactly is "din"? I see pics of people having the "double decker" like stock Monsoon cd player thing while I only have the smaller "single deck" version without any cd player or changer. Is this the single din?
2. I'm wondering if I have the amp included in my car. I DON'T have any stock cd players in my system. But there's this metal craddle thing on the top of my trunk. is that the amp? or is it empty? I can't tell cause I'm a complete idiot with cars. 
Please help if you can!!!!


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (N10sityr)*

Sounds like you have a Single Din Monsoon System. The cage in the back on the bottom of the trunk lid should hold your app. DIN referes to the size of the whole in your dash, a double DIN deck would take up the space of your radio plus the space of the cubby hole you have above your radio. 2002-3 cars have that radio.


----------



## N10sityr (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

Now I know that I have the stock single din monsoon HU and I'm pretty sure I that caged box in the trunk is the amp. I don't have a indash or change cd player and when I checked that compartment in the trunk I saw a plug similar to the one nebulight had in his installation pic. So if I were to get the RCAinput, do i get the 12 slot one? I'm really confused from reading previous replies saying I need to install thru the back of the head unit which I'm really afraid of pulling out. Can some one clear this up from me before I take the plung into this setup?


----------



## tram (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (N10sityr)*

I just installed the Blitzsafe behind-the-HU AUX interface to my system and it works great! It is very simple to remove the radio using the radio removal keys that you can get from your local VW dealers. Then I just unplugged the CD changer socket and inserted the AUX interface socket. I can easily hide the all wires behind the radio.
I have one question though - Where do I connect the chassis ground wire from the Blitzsafe AUX? I just put it in the small screw in the center of radio back and put the plastic screw cover into it. But is that the right place for the ground? I could not see anything else to connect to? Or can I just leave the ground wire without connecting into anything?


----------



## N10sityr (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (tram)*

I'm so confused as to which one i can get for my setup that I mentioned earlier. I still need some help in determining if my single din is prewired. If so, what's the best one to get for the setup: PIE, RCAinput, or Blitzsafe?


----------



## TRgTI (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey VeedubinLA,
This is qauite a while later....but if you place the ipod with a griffen tech iTrip FM transmitter on the sunvisor or nearby a sunroof you will notice that you get great reception!!
I do and I also live in LA


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (TRgTI)*

Check out this new piece for all you single din users.








Power Tap -in Harness Mk4 single Din 
Also Let me know what you think of the new site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N10sityr (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

I haven't been gotten a proper answer to my questions so I'm desperately hoping so one would be nice enough to help me out. My 2k1 jetta GLS has a single DIN unit with No CD changer or indash. I'm sure it's a Monsoon system since it says monsoon when I turn it on and I have a stock amp in my trunk. I'm pretty sure my car is pre-wired since I found the 12hole plug in the trunk. 
On his original post, Nebulight commented on single Dins as "chances are, you will not have to run it from the back because you will not have an Amp. You should just be able to hook it up in the back of the head unit." But I do have a stock amp and I'm wondering if the trunk method would still work? Or do I have to resort to the HU method?


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (N10sityr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N10sityr* »_I haven't been gotten a proper answer to my questions so I'm desperately hoping so one would be nice enough to help me out. My 2k1 jetta GLS has a single DIN unit with No CD changer or indash. I'm sure it's a Monsoon system since it says monsoon when I turn it on and I have a stock amp in my trunk. I'm pretty sure my car is pre-wired since I found the 12hole plug in the trunk. 
On his original post, Nebulight commented on single Dins as "chances are, you will not have to run it from the back because you will not have an Amp. You should just be able to hook it up in the back of the head unit." But I do have a stock amp and I'm wondering if the trunk method would still work? Or do I have to resort to the HU method? 


I thought all Monsoon systems were amplified... Anyway, amp or not you can tie into the back of your HU. I used the PIE adaptor with mine. Works perfect.


_Modified by GIR at 3:30 PM 7-27-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (N10sityr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N10sityr* »_I haven't been gotten a proper answer to my questions so I'm desperately hoping so one would be nice enough to help me out. My 2k1 jetta GLS has a single DIN unit with No CD changer or indash. I'm sure it's a Monsoon system since it says monsoon when I turn it on and I have a stock amp in my trunk. I'm pretty sure my car is pre-wired since I found the 12hole plug in the trunk. 
On his original post, Nebulight commented on single Dins as "chances are, you will not have to run it from the back because you will not have an Amp. You should just be able to hook it up in the back of the head unit." But I do have a stock amp and I'm wondering if the trunk method would still work? Or do I have to resort to the HU method? 


You can use either adapter no matter it is monsoon or not. As long as you have a cd changer port in the trunk you can use the trunk mounted one. Taking out the radio is not that big of a deal and also probrably makes for an easier install. I sell the radio removal keys for $6 a pair.


----------



## mattthomas (Jul 15, 2003)

*Whoops.*

Just used this thread to get my 3G iPod set up in my 03 Jetta 1.8T. I'd done a similar setup with my Pioneer head unit in my older car. The job was so easy, the hardest part was just finding the changer connection in the trunk.
That said, since I don't think anyone else has mentioned it, a few things about that connection. The space for the changer is to your left when standing outside the car. There's two round plastic locks that open the door down. Then take out the plastic fillers in the mount for the changer. The cable you need is in a bracket, but can be easily removed by gently pushing up and forward on the cable; it will snap right out. There's a plastic cover over the connector that can be pulled off easily. Then connecting the adapter will be easy.
It's simple stuff, I know, but I have to admit I spent a while trying to plug the adapter into the plastic cover on the cable. It wasn't until I figured out that it could be taken off the metal bracket that I saw there was something covering the connectors.
Just a tip for newbies like me.


----------



## jgeee (Oct 8, 2000)

first off thanks to all who have contributed to the thread..very useful..thanks. My question is this:
nebulight (or anyone elso for that matter), could we see the pics of the wiring process you used from the trunk to the HU area? Which panels to pull, where to thread em', etc...Your pics on pg1 are big ol' Red X's. if you need some hosting, lemme know.


_Modified by jgeee at 10:43 PM 8-3-2003_


----------



## '02GLI (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Alric)*

Has anyone used the double din adapter from the back of the head unit?
Do I still need the GLI ?
What do I need to do differently on a 3rd gen ipod?
Also, when I was putting my fog lights in this weekend, It looks like there are power sources under the dash just below the relays -- anyone know if i can power the Ipod from there.










_Modified by '02GLI at 10:23 PM 8-4-2003_


----------



## '02GLI (Dec 10, 2002)

moving quickly today....


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] ('02GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *'02GLI* »_Has anyone used the double din adapter from the back of the head unit?
Do I still need the GLI ?
What do I need to do differently on a 3rd gen ipod?
Also, when I was putting my fog lights in this weekend, It looks like there are power sources under the dash just below the relays -- anyone know if i can power the Ipod from there.









_Modified by '02GLI at 10:23 PM 8-4-2003_

Yes, I now use the Double Din Adapter in the back, and you still need to use a GLI. For the 3rd Gen (you need the blitz adapter from Enfig and if you want to power, you can use the Belkin adapter).
I had a picture, but my host is down. When it gets back up, I will post here.


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Yes, I now use the Double Din Adapter in the back, and you still need to use a GLI. For the 3rd Gen (you need the blitz adapter from Enfig and if you want to power, you can use the Belkin adapter).
I had a picture, but my host is down. When it gets back up, I will post here.

I've got a single DIN Monsoon with the PIE adaptor plugged into the back of the HU. I just upgraded from a scroll-wheel 10gb to a 3rd gen 15gb with the Belkin adaptor and get perfect sound without the GLI. Have you tried without the GLI since you upgraded to the new iPod?


----------



## '02GLI (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (GIR)*

Anyone done a comparison of the PIE vs. Blitzsafe adapter? In reading through this thread, it seems like the PIE adapter in the trunk is cleaner, but any input would help.


_Modified by '02GLI at 2:49 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## taver (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (greg2step)*

First off thanks to everyone for contributing to this thread, especially nebulight for the detailed walkthrough w/ pictures. I am currently working on the mod (audio only, no plans for power right now) and am having two problems. After reading the thread I am still not sure how to solve the problems:
1. Before I ran the cables I hooked up my parts to test it and I have quite a bit of static/noise. This is my setup right now: ipod headphone jack --> monster cable headphone to RCA output converter --> female/female coupler --> 12 ft. rca cable --> female/female coupler --> PIE cable from rcainputs.com --> rear cd changer port. The noise is less if I turn the ipod down and the monsoon up. It seemed to me that most people were having these sound quality problems only if they were trying to power the ipod too. What gives? Should I try a ground loop isolator? I was under the impression that it would only be necessary if you tried to run power too. Should I send my PIE cable back to have them change the resistors? Anything else I did wrong? 
2. I get a bunch of red x instead of pictures for nebulight's cable run. I've seen some of the install pics before but now they're all red x. Anybody know why? 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## taver (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (taver)*

Oh. I just saw that nebulight's host is down, causing the red xes. Still concerned about problem #1 though.


----------



## mjh (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (taver)*

i bought a 3rd gen 15 gb ipod the other day, and i'm excited about installing it in my golf. i have an idea for what i think might be the cleanest option for my car setup, which is a double din monsoon.
basically, it seems like the best/most obvious way to go about it would be to run the belkin adaptor to the trunk cigarette plug, then from the 3.5 mm out, run a mini plug to rca adaptor to a blitzsafe trunk adaptor.
the problem with this is that the belkin cigarette adaptor cord isn't long enough to reach from the ipod mount to the rear lighter outlet.
is there any way to possibly splice in some cable to make it a long enough cord?
i'd really like to give this a try, but i have no idea what type of cable the belkin adaptor would use.
can anyone help?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mjh)*

You can go to Radioshack, and get a 12V cable extension, and run that to the front, and plug the belkin into that, then plug the stereo cable into the belkin adapter, and your done. As soon as I get my host fixed, I will post pictures of my 3rd Gen setup.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mjh)*

On page 11 of this thread I have a write up on how I set up the connection on my Golf. Basically I piggyback on the already existing cables.
Cheers,


----------



## mjh (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

yeah, i saw that. i think your method is great, but since i have the double din monsoon, it makes things a little trickier. you can hide the belkin adaptor in the slot above the stereo, but i can't.
maybe i could run a 12v extension to the front (as per the idea from nebulight) and hide the belkin adaptor in the glovebox...


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (mjh)*

I have a double din, and I put the belkin adapter under/behind the glovebox. I also placed the GLI under there. Then just placed the ground on a screw and plugged it in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## samckinn (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

is there an easy way to route audio/RCA through the glovebox to the back of
the headunit? Or do you have to pullout everything(center console, ashtray,
lower console, glovebox, etc) to get access there? I want to use one of the 
prexisiting holes in the box... I assume since no one has mentioned what a
pain this is that maybe I am going about this incorrectly... please help!


----------



## maxam (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (EPilot)*

the link didn't go through I gots to get me one of these my ipod is all over my dash like a mike tyson on hollifield, and yeah I will bite its ear off

_Quote, originally posted by *EPilot* »_You can now order the iPod holder that they will offer in the Apple VW deal.
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCa...53999#


----------



## jgeee (Oct 8, 2000)

mid-sep still on those i believe..ill be getting one for sure and making it fit on the panavise


----------



## JustWannaVw (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (jgeee)*

I haven't read the whole thread completely but i was very intrested in the input techniques used for the stock HU. I stumbled upon this website and thought it might be some help for the some of you fella's, especially the guys that want to keep their cd changers like myself. If anyone has any cheaper alternative to keep my changer and still have an input please shoot me an IM. Thank guys :: MATT
http://www.logjamelectronics.com/auxvw.html 
CePA :: Bangin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (JustWannaVw)*

Heres my shot at an install in an MK3 Jetta. Mounted using the stock ipod dock (removed stock cup holders), powered by hardwired belkin auto charger, and audio via VWCDPIC thru the stock cd changer. I'm lovin it!
I plan on cleaning up the install when i have more time.


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (GIR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIR* »_
I've got a single DIN Monsoon with the PIE adaptor plugged into the back of the HU. I just upgraded from a scroll-wheel 10gb to a 3rd gen 15gb with the Belkin adaptor and get perfect sound without the GLI. Have you tried without the GLI since you upgraded to the new iPod?

I have to take this back.. I was listening really close yseterday and can hear some electrical noise. I guess I'll be installing a GLI afterall.


----------



## jgeee (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (GIR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIR* »_
I have to take this back.. I was listening really close yseterday and can hear some electrical noise. I guess I'll be installing a GLI afterall.

lol im not even gonna bother with trying it without one


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

Can someone who uses a behind-the-HU-adapter tell me how to run the RCA cable from behind the HU to the front of the dash?? I like resting my ipod in the area below the A/C. I should add that I also have an in-dash cd player, so no cubby to run it through as a previous poster has done. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Paco)*

I just ran mine to the glovebox. Nice place if you ask me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Paco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paco* »_Can someone who uses a behind-the-HU-adapter tell me how to run the RCA cable from behind the HU to the front of the dash?? I like resting my ipod in the area below the A/C. I should add that I also have an in-dash cd player, so no cubby to run it through as a previous poster has done. 
Thanks for the help!

I used the "lower" Panavise mount that puts the iPod near the A/C controls and ran the cable through the gap between the center console and the right side of the dash. There's a slight gap there that you can run the cable through.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIR* »_
I used the "lower" Panavise mount that puts the iPod near the A/C controls and ran the cable through the gap between the center console and the right side of the dash. There's a slight gap there that you can run the cable through.

That sounds interesting, you think you can post a picture of your cable run?


----------



## Boxter (May 31, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIR* »_
I used the "lower" Panavise mount that puts the iPod near the A/C controls and ran the cable through the gap between the center console and the right side of the dash. There's a slight gap there that you can run the cable through.

I would like to see this as well. 
Thanks,
Boxter


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
That sounds interesting, you think you can post a picture of your cable run?

I just took pics.. Lemme sort out hosting and I'll put 'em up for you to see.


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*

I look forward to seeing those. I am most curious when you say you ran it through the gap between the center console and the right side of the dash. I very much want to see how you got it from behing the head unit. Is there is a way to run it out the back of the center console???


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Paco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paco* »_I look forward to seeing those. I am most curious when you say you ran it through the gap between the center console and the right side of the dash. I very much want to see how you got it from behing the head unit. Is there is a way to run it out the back of the center console???

There's a little space behind the head unit and climate controls where I hid all my wiring including the belkin adaptor (I wired in a 2nd power socket inside the dash to plug the belkin adaptor into). I don't have pictures of the whole thing apart, but in one I was able to pull the wire out some so you can see how it was tucked in.



_Modified by GIR at 10:25 PM 11-24-2003_


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*

Nice! Please tell me how you wired in a second power socket?? What wires did you attach it to? Is it switched or always powered? And that little space you mentioned where you put everything, it is towards the back of the HU and climate controls?? And where the wire/cable comes out, you were able to push the connector part (that connects to the bottom of the ipod) through that narrow crack?
Thanks!


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Paco)*

Bump.. I would really like to see the 2nd power adapter too.. I plan on doing it the same exact way... WHere did you get the 2nd power adapter from? Did you use a OEM part? and did you just tap off of the same wires as the 1st power adapter? What did you have to take off from the center console to get to these wires? \
Thanks man.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (utsava)*

Does anyone know of any other holding bracket? That panavise one is HUGE.. its like twice the size of the actual ipod....


----------



## samckinn (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (utsava)*

I have the panavise in dash mount around the AC unit as well. THe mount itself is as small as you are going to find I think. This is a great mount! Very sturdy and fits perfectly on my 2002 GTI. I went away from panavise for the ipod holder though. I thought it looked a bit bulky, so I went with the PH-MINI 4(www.gbxdirect.com). Fits on the panavise bracket very well. If you adjust the wings to the biggest setting the ipod fits snug. However, keep in mind the wings are made of smooth plastic which could probably scratch the ipod if you are not careful. Not sure if ipod would fit in the holder if you added one of those protective shells to it. Maybe I will buy one and try it someday.... I am not a big fan of the white casing on my ipod anyway.
I have an aftermarket headunit in my car with the aux in which I used for my ipod. I too wanted to power it with the beklin car adapter. I have had the center console apart before, so I can tell you there is plenty of room behind the ashtray to wire the adapter in. I am really curious how to do the wiring without screwing up my electrical though.... You could wire it in parellel to the other port, but the charger will drain your battery. Moreover it would put an additional load on that line which I am not sure is appropriate. I would rather used a switchable power source so that it was only on with the car. But I have no idea how to do this... Still concerned about electrical loading and proper fuse direction to take. any experts out there in on this electrical system???


----------



## Paco (May 20, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (samckinn)*

Still hoping GIR will answer some of these questions. But more generally, how does one take apart the center console? How does one get behind the ashtray?? If someone knows of a site that demonstrates this, please send me the link!
Thanks!!


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (utsava)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utsava* »_Does anyone know of any other holding bracket? That panavise one is HUGE.. its like twice the size of the actual ipod....

It's big but it works... I'm still waiting to see the Belkin "tunedok" that they made for the whole beetle ipod install. I'm sure it can be made to work with the panavise mount.


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Paco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paco* »_Nice! Please tell me how you wired in a second power socket?? What wires did you attach it to? Is it switched or always powered? And that little space you mentioned where you put everything, it is towards the back of the HU and climate controls?? And where the wire/cable comes out, you were able to push the connector part (that connects to the bottom of the ipod) through that narrow crack?
Thanks!

I bought a power socket from the shack and spliced it into the existing socket. The one I used was a power socket wired to two battery clips which I just cut off. The lower part of the console is easy enough to take out to get access to the wiring. I just pulled the four screws, two on either side of the console, and pulled the shift boot off the console to make it easier to remove. There might be an easier way to pull it apart and the screw tabs closest to the stick shift are pretty weak though so you have to be careful or you'll break 'em (like i did). Once you have it out, there's loads of space in there behind the HU, climate controls and ashtray to bury all your wiring.
I forget how big of a fuse there is for the cigarette lighter/power socket, but the iPod draws so little that there shouldn't be a problem adding the extra socket to the existing circuit. It's allways powered which is nice so my iPod allways has a good charge now. 
While I had the whole thing apart I ran the cable through the side of the console, but I think there's enough space that you could get the connector through without pulling everything apart. I was able to get a set of RCA's through there when I was using my older iPod.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*

This should be an easy question to answer.....
Seeing as how I've never once used my 12v socket on my Jetta.. is the power ALWAYS on? even when you turn the car off?
Judging from someones concerns in an above post I would tend to think it IS always on...


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

The power is always on. However I have been using the setup I describe on page 11 for months with no problem. I even charge the iPod nightly from the car battery.
Two more things:
1) For those with the Belkin adaptor for 3G ipods. Do you hear a whine when you use the audio out? I hear one even with a GLI on. You can hear it better if you raise the volume with no music on.
2) I got that GBX mount..its smaller than the panavise and hopefully does not rattle...
Cheers,


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

Yup power is allways on.. 
I've noticed a whine out of the Belkin like you describe but hoped a GLI would take care of it. It varies in pitch depending on RPM. I'll have to look at the shack catalogue but I remember using some sort of a power filter to eliminate engine noise I was getting thru the stereo in my old '79 firebird.


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIR* »_I've noticed a whine out of the Belkin like you describe but hoped a GLI would take care of it. It varies in pitch depending on RPM.

That's it! In my hands a Rat Shack GLI didn't work. I've got a feeling is a defect of the Belkin adaptor. I am considering opening the iPod connector cable, extract the audio cables and feed that directly to the Golf's HU. If the line out is too loud maybe I can put in an in-line volume control.
Cheers,


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Alric)*

I don't know if you guys know the UK car company Smart, but they did something very similar to Pods Unite, but they did a full intergration and are calling it iMove:
























Now does that totally kick ass or what?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

Apologies in advance is this is old news, but have you guys seen this?








It's the Belkin Leather Holster; a shame they specify that it only fits the 10GB and 15GB models.
I just picked up a 30GB iPod and Belkin car adapter. I'm looking to hardwire the adapter's audio into a Double-DIN non-Monsoon head unit with the Blitzsafe behind-the-HU plug, and also hardwire the power from the Belkin adapter into a splice from the lighter socket.
My goal is to run just the one white wire into the passenger compartment, maybe coming out of the glovebox so that I can hide it when the iPod is not in use.
I'm a little concerned about current draw, no matter how minor, caused by the Belkin adapter. I'll probably wire a switch in so that I can disconect it for extended periods of time...
Any thoughts?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (dmc)*

Wow, I haven't seen that before, that's pretty nice. I might have to get that to replace my Panavise! Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

For anyone interested in hardwiring the Belkin iPod auto kit (No. F8V7058-APL), à la GIR above, here's some pretty interesting information.
I was a little concerned about the current draw of the adapter when left plugged in without running the engine. Though I did suspect it to be negligible, and thus pose no problems such as battery run-down, I had to ask Belkin.
This response, from Ken Burt:
-------------
Thank you for contacting Belkin Technical Support.
First of all, if you do make any configuration changes to the F8V7058-APL, it will not be supported and Belkin can not be held responsible.
The current draw of the Auto kit without an iPod will be under 30mA (~75% of this is for the LED). 
To put that in perspective here is the current draw of a few other devices (Hinckley, Zack. What You Need To Know About Your Battery <http://www.spidercanyon.com/backiss/cmt4.html> . Spider Cañon Comment. 16 July 1999):
headlights 10-15 A 
parking lights 3-5 A 
interior light 1-2 A 
radio 1.5 A 
air conditioner 15-30 A
I believe most car batteries are rated in the 60 to 100 Amp hour range. So with the Auto kit plugged in you car would last at least 100-166 days (assuming you don't drive it). 
Since your plan is to conceal the Cigarette Lighter portion you can reduce the current draw of the Auto Kit to under 5mA by removing the LED (clip both LED legs near the circuit board making sure they don't contact each other). This will get the car to last in the 2 year range.
If you have any other questions or problems please write back including this email or call us toll free at (800)223-5546.
-------------
So there you have it. If you're hardwiring, disconnect the adapter's LED and battery run-down will be the least of you worries.
Once I get my hands on a VW CD/AUX adapter for my double DIN head unit, I'll be hiding everything inside the center console, leaving only the white dock connector coming out of the glovebox or something.
I'll post pics whenever I get around to actually installing this.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

That is what I thought VW was going to do when the released the "Pods unite" deal. That Smart car has a very nice OEM dock. Wonder why VW didn't do something like that? Instead they give you the cup holder mount....good on VW!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

Just to let you guys know I just dropped the price on the Audio input behind he radio from $85 to $65.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Just to let you guys know I just dropped the price on the Audio input behind he radio from $85 to $65. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (dmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmc* »_
It's the Belkin Leather Holster; a shame they specify that it only fits the 10GB and 15GB models.


Also not available yet.. sigh.


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (dmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmc* »_For anyone interested in hardwiring the Belkin iPod auto kit (No. F8V7058-APL), à la GIR above, here's some pretty interesting information.
I was a little concerned about the current draw of the adapter when left plugged in without running the engine. Though I did suspect it to be negligible, and thus pose no problems such as battery run-down, I had to ask Belkin.
This response, from Ken Burt:
-------------
Thank you for contacting Belkin Technical Support.
First of all, if you do make any configuration changes to the F8V7058-APL, it will not be supported and Belkin can not be held responsible.
The current draw of the Auto kit without an iPod will be under 30mA (~75% of this is for the LED). 
To put that in perspective here is the current draw of a few other devices (Hinckley, Zack. What You Need To Know About Your Battery <http://www.spidercanyon.com/backiss/cmt4.html> . Spider Cañon Comment. 16 July 1999):
headlights 10-15 A 
parking lights 3-5 A 
interior light 1-2 A 
radio 1.5 A 
air conditioner 15-30 A
I believe most car batteries are rated in the 60 to 100 Amp hour range. So with the Auto kit plugged in you car would last at least 100-166 days (assuming you don't drive it). 
Since your plan is to conceal the Cigarette Lighter portion you can reduce the current draw of the Auto Kit to under 5mA by removing the LED (clip both LED legs near the circuit board making sure they don't contact each other). This will get the car to last in the 2 year range.
If you have any other questions or problems please write back including this email or call us toll free at (800)223-5546.
-------------
So there you have it. If you're hardwiring, disconnect the adapter's LED and battery run-down will be the least of you worries.
Once I get my hands on a VW CD/AUX adapter for my double DIN head unit, I'll be hiding everything inside the center console, leaving only the white dock connector coming out of the glovebox or something.
I'll post pics whenever I get around to actually installing this.









That's actaully pretty impressive that Belkin spent the time to break everything down for you like that. Clipping the LED is an idea, but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to run my car atleast once every 100 days or so to prevent killing the battery.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GIR)*

ANyone try using this ipod holder?
http://w3.easytrade.net/abm/pr...08919 
I was wondering if it would fit onto the panavise bracket.
I have the lower panavise bracket but havnt gotten a holder yet. What do you guys suggest? I dont want to use that monstrosity cell phone holder..


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (utsava)*

That link doesn't seem to work


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (utsava)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utsava* »_ANyone try using this ipod holder?
http://w3.easytrade.net/abm/pr...08919 
I was wondering if it would fit onto the panavise bracket.
I have the lower panavise bracket but havnt gotten a holder yet. What do you guys suggest? I dont want to use that monstrosity cell phone holder..

it looks like it would fit the panavise mount.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (user name unknown)*

sorry about the link... just go to http://www.proclipusa.com and follow the links to the Ipod mounts... It looks like it may make for a gooc combo with the panavise mount... and would be alot smaller and streamlined than a universal cell phone holder... and it could swivel too....


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (utsava)*

Anyone have any pics of the ProClip mount with the Panavise holder? I'm trying to decide now whether to get the upper or lower Panavise mount... Probably the former, because I don't want the iPod getting in the way of the shifter or the passenger's knee.


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (dmc)*

i just read the first original post. and about how you had trouble hiding the power cable. why the hell did you run it to the trunk then?! there is a fuse box on the left side of the dash. 5 ft. of wire behind dash or 15ft of wire all over the damn car....


----------



## stace (Mar 20, 2000)

I'm doing a big install this weekend. I'm looking to power my Delphi SkyFi, my iPod and my Dell Axim from a 3 outlet adapter I plan to hide in/behind the glovebox.
I'd like the 3 outlet module to be switched, and not always on. Any tips on where I might tap in?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Just a note on how you powered it. You say it needs 12V, well there's a much easier way than running a cable all the way back to your trunk. Just dig around in your console until you find a power wire. I believe you'll find a few putting out around 13.4V. Tap into it. Then find a grounding point or a ground wire. Tap into it. Make a voltage regulation circuit built around the 7812T (+12V, 1A) voltage regulator. To be safe heatsink it. And you're good to go with a nice perfectly regulated +12V volage source. All that without running a wire all the way to the back of the car and for alot less money ($.50 for heatsink, $.75 shrinkwrap, $.29 voltage regulator,$1 wire taps = <$3)


----------



## bschmitt (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

Ok, I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in the 15 pages of this post, but I'm such a lazy ass that I don't feel like spending 45 minutes to find it...
so....
Will this work with the Double Din Monsoon w/o the CD Changer?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (bschmitt)*

Yes, that was what I have, posted on the first page.


----------



## bschmitt (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

Does anyone know how to remove the little cage thing that's around the amp on an '02 jetta? 
I can't get to the wires unless I remove it.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (bschmitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bschmitt* »_Does anyone know how to remove the little cage thing that's around the amp on an '02 jetta? 
I can't get to the wires unless I remove it.

there should be 4 screws holding it in


----------



## bschmitt (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (user name unknown)*

It's not held in by screws. Looks almost like rivets. 
I opened up the compartment where the CD changer should be (I don't have one though) and I saw the harness sticking out to connect to. I bought the rca conversion thing off of RCAInput but for some reason it won't connect to the CD changer harness because it [CD changer harness] has some sort of plastic ridge going all around it which won't let the two completely connect. I'll see if I can post some pics but can anyone help? I could be going about this completely wrong.


----------



## bschmitt (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (bschmitt)*

Here's the amp, as you can see there's no way to get to the wiring.








A closer pic of the amp.








Here's a picture of the CD changer wire harness and the RCAInput connector .








Now here's the problem, when connecting the two they will not completely connect because of the lip circled in red.








One more picture of the two connected as far as they will go, problem is, it's not snug at all and they can just fall apart from one another.








Did I get the wrong connector? I bought the one for the Double Din Monsoon which is what I have. Am I connecting it in the wrong place? Has anyone else had this problem? Please help, I'm stuck!!


----------



## bschmitt (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (bschmitt)*

Nevermind, I'm an idiot.
I removed the plastic piece on the CD changer harness and the two snapped together perfectly. 
Oh well, hopefully this might help someone else someday. haha.


----------



## EacmenWolf (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (bschmitt)*

You know what, the iPod needs to update the firmware to support a car mode. So you can integrate the backlight with the dash light switch, when power is supplied it will resume playing, and when power is cut it will stop.
Anyone try hacking this to work? I wonder what it takes to be an ipod developer, it should be open source.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (EacmenWolf)*

It would have to be more than software, you would need hardware too. Very interesting idea, but no company would ever develop anything like that, because there is just too many cars out there







It would need to be a hack job. I had thought about trying, but it would involve having the iPod apart, and I still use it outside the car. I also have been too busy with my new turbo setup.


----------



## mjd (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

hey great write up bro. i just have a quick question:
i have a 2001 gti with monsoon but without the in dash cd player or a cd changer. i want to hook up my ipod to the system so i ordered the "98-2002 ALL VW MODELS - BEHIND HEAD UNIT FOR NON PREWIRED CARS - 8-Pin data port at headunit", but i believe that this is the wrong part. i want to plug rca input cable to the back of the headunit, not to the amp at the back of the car. 
my question is, did i order the right part to connect to the HU, or was i supposed to order the "12 PIN MOLEX IN TRUNK (13 PIN CHANGER SIDE) USE THIS MODEL FOR MONSOON SYSTM" ? 
thanks in advance.
oh and by the way, where can i order the panavise mount from? 


_Modified by mjd at 4:45 PM 10-6-2003_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (mjd)*

Yes, you ordered the correct one. You could have gotten the cable and the mount from Enfig.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (EacmenWolf)*

Blitzsafe is working on something for steering wheel controls for the Ipod.
They really want an Ipod that thas the ability to output the song titles so thay can display them on the radio display.
They just did a similar thing with BMW's for XM radio.


----------



## mjd (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

^^ when is that coming out?


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Yes, you ordered the correct one. You could have gotten the cable and the mount from Enfig.com.

thanks


----------



## alexjungle (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (mjd)*

Ok I've read the info on this subject and plan to do this soon. One thing that's somewhat unclear is will I still be able to use the CD Changer? I have a Single Din monsoon with changer. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (mjd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjd* »_^^ when is that coming out?
thanks


They have no ETA but I am pushing for a part that lets you keep the OEM changer and Add an AUX input. They made it for FORD already.


----------



## JediCorrado (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_It would have to be more than software, you would need hardware too. Very interesting idea, but no company would ever develop anything like that, because there is just too many cars out there







It would need to be a hack job. I had thought about trying, but it would involve having the iPod apart, and I still use it outside the car. I also have been too busy with my new turbo setup.

i don't think so...i mean the software can detect when its charging, ie plugged in. it can also set the timeout on the backlight...so i don't see why it can't have a "always on when charging" option on the backlight. ie, when its plugged in and on, the backlight is on, otherwise its off.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (JediCorrado)*

well, with the method I have, it's always charging. It isn't a switched power source. So even when the car is off, it's charging. Now if you can get that software to work where it charges, they you can tap into the light switch with your 12v charger, but then it could only charge when the lights were on. 
Also, I don't think Apple would make that. It's only aimed towards a small percent of people using the iPods. Now if it was open source.....


----------



## Torgo (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (JediCorrado)*

Just a quick description of my setup. Pics attached:
1) RCA adapter (from rcainput.com) in trunk
2) monster mp3 cable from rca adapter up through lighter/ashtray area in console
3) the cable plugs into the back of an Apple iPod dock
4) plugged a 2 port outlet adapter into the lighter
5) plugged the belkin iPod adapter into one port and then plugged the dock connector into the back of the dock
6) modified the other lighter outlet to fit back into the factory outlet spot
7) cut down the sides of the dock to fit snuggly in the space where the ashtray was
8) put everything back together
Basically, after all this was done, what I have is a setup where everything is hidden by sliding the ashtray cover closed. All I have to do is plug my iPod into the dock which both connects it to the Monsoon system and charges it via the Belkin adapter. I really wanted to have as clean an install as possible and I've found this to work perfectly.
Mark


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Torgo)*

Very nice install. Why did you choose to keep your lighter? If you got rid of the ligher port you could center and turn the Dock to make the screen easier to view?
Great Job!!!


----------



## Torgo (Jun 30, 2003)

I kept the lighter port to use for charging my phone and other stuff. The iPod is really not that difficult to view, although I've found that I rarely need to look at it.


----------



## joshman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

Mostly a clean installation. You could save those long wire runs by moving the CD changer plug in the trunk to the wire output behind the head unit. Somebody must sell a replacement cable that is only a foot long. You could make one yourself with junkyard pieces.
Your power source is in a great place to be knocked out and also caused you ground loop problems. Why not run a short two wires to the fuse box and wire them directly? I did this with my radar detector and had good results. Put a fuse in-line and choose a circuit where you can have power always on or switched. There is a grounding block near the fusebox.
Too bad the CD changer controls don't work with the iPod. You could stow it in the glove box and it would be completely hidden.
Josh


----------



## LuisV (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Torgo)*

I'm really thinking of doing this... has anyone had any issues with engine noises or humming?


----------



## Torgo (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (joshman)*

I've been running like this since the newest iPods came out without any problems, static or interference, so I figured I might as well keep it this way. I'm not all that knowledgeable about fuses/electrics/etc. so I went with what I felt was the easiest method.


----------



## LuisV (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Torgo)*

Great thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

*Adapter conversion*

Hi,
Have any of you guys converted the head unit adaptor to a trunk adaptor? Any reason why this couldn't be done?
Thanks,


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Adapter conversion (Alric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alric* »_Hi,
Have any of you guys converted the head unit adaptor to a trunk adaptor? Any reason why this couldn't be done?
Thanks,

I thought Enfig sold an adapter for that, but I think it was the other way around. Taking a Trunk adapter to the headunit adapter. I would check with Enfig on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Adapter conversion (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
I thought Enfig sold an adapter for that, but I think it was the other way around. Taking a Trunk adapter to the headunit adapter. I would check with Enfig on that.


I sell all of them both single and double behind the radio and in the one in trunk
Each of them for $65


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Adapter conversion (Enfig Motorsport)*

i'm really surprised no one has made a head unit where the ipod just slides in, dock connector first, and you can use the display panel to cover the ipod (like a lot of head units are nowadays with CD players). i think that it shouldn't be that hard, but i'm not sure if the ipod dock connector has the capabilities to send the song's information to the head unit.
i think this HU would be pretty successful, considering a million ipods have been sold, and i'm sure most of the owners have cars as well. once you buy an ipod, burning a CD just seems like so much work







so the next natural step is make the ipod work with everything a cd works with.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Adapter conversion (boi retro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boi retro* »_i'm really surprised no one has made a head unit where the ipod just slides in, dock connector first, and you can use the display panel to cover the ipod (like a lot of head units are nowadays with CD players). i think that it shouldn't be that hard, but i'm not sure if the ipod dock connector has the capabilities to send the song's information to the head unit.
i think this HU would be pretty successful, considering a million ipods have been sold, and i'm sure most of the owners have cars as well. once you buy an ipod, burning a CD just seems like so much work







so the next natural step is make the ipod work with everything a cd works with.

Blitzsafe is making a Ipod controler that will control it throught the radio like the remote.


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 7:21 PM 10-23-2003_


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: Adapter conversion (Enfig Motorsport)*

Finally got around to snapping a few photos of my iPod setup in a 2003 Volskwagen GTI 1.8T. (Click on the thumbnail to see a larger image.)

I neglected to shoot any photos during the install because VW installs have already been well-documented here. Most of my stuff was purchased from Christian at Enfig Motorsport -- thanks!
The iPod sits in a ProClip 30/40GB iPod holder (Item #848577). 

At USD$35, it's horrendously expensive, but holds the iPod much more securely than generic mobile phone holders. It's a drop-in fit, and I have no problems with the iPod falling out during very spirited driving. Though I'm not as conscious about scratches as some are, the holder does not seem to damage the iPod in any way.
I removed the swivel base from the ProClip holder and affixed it directly to a PanaVise bracket which mounts behind the center console trim.

For the dock connector, I used a Belkin Auto-Kit (Item #F8V7058-APL) to get both power and audio in one connection. The less wiring the better. I took apart the cigarette lighter plug, desoldered the green LED (to reduce idle current draw to below 10mA), and tapped the backside of the existing cigarette lighter socket for power. (See my post here for technical details.) The cigarette lighter is not a switched outlet, but as long as you don't leave an iPod charging with the engine off, battery run-down is a non-issue.
For audio quality, only a direct line-in would do. FM transmitters and modulators -- including the iTrip -- still only sound as good as FM radio, which is nowhere near the quality I'd like. Here, I used a BlitzSafe adapter (Part #VW/AUX DMX V.5) connected directly to the back of the double DIN head unit (Premium VI, non-Monsoon), giving me stereo RCA line-level inputs. 
I wired the Belkin Auto-Kit audio out to the BlitzSafe adapter through a ground loop isolator, and neatly tucked everything inside the center console, behind the HVAC conrols.
The dock connector cable was routed behind the glovebox and out by the PanaVise mount. Only about 6" of cable is left sticking out. In the near future, I think I will apply black heatshrink around the cable so that it doesn't look so obvious next to my all-black interior.

In operation, the head unit is set for the CD changer ("CD1 TR99" in the picture below) and the sound quality is crystal clear. The iPod sits relatively high on the dashboard, making it easy to use while driving (I know, I know -- keep eyes on the road, blah blah blah).

I went to great lengths to ensure that I don't have any stray wires running about in the cabin. Even that 6" run of white cable bugs me sometimes; I might be pursuing a custom dock mount for a cleaner look in the near future. 
So there you have it. Ask away if you have any questions.
Dave Cheng


----------



## hplugg3 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Adapter conversion (dmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmc* »_Just a quick description of my setup. Pics attached:
1) RCA adapter (from rcainput.com) in trunk
2) monster mp3 cable from rca adapter up through lighter/ashtray area in console
3) the cable plugs into the back of an Apple iPod dock
4) plugged a 2 port outlet adapter into the lighter
5) plugged the belkin iPod adapter into one port and then plugged the dock connector into the back of the dock
6) modified the other lighter outlet to fit back into the factory outlet spot
7) cut down the sides of the dock to fit snuggly in the space where the ashtray was
8) put everything back together
Basically, after all this was done, what I have is a setup where everything is hidden by sliding the ashtray cover closed. All I have to do is plug my iPod into the dock which both connects it to the Monsoon system and charges it via the Belkin adapter. I really wanted to have as clean an install as possible and I've found this to work perfectly.
Mark 





I did the same thing!! but i had to rip out the ash tray cover and run the wire from just below the ac button by removing the other piece.. looks pretty crappy in my opinion. so how did you do it!? how do you remove the ash tray? and everything your setup is slick, like mine, but yours looks realllly good, mine is just ok.. please divulge your secrets! -Dan


----------



## Torgo (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Adapter conversion (hplugg3)*

Yep. I basically took apart the entire ashtray assembly (which is quite easy) and removed the red ashtray insert. After you remove the red insert there is one philips head screw in the ashtray holder to remove. After you remove it, pull the ashtray holder towards you then up and out. You will have to remove the sliding cover to do any of this. Let me know if this is unclear and post a pic of your setup if possible. —Mark


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone seen this "ice-link"? Looks like it allows you to connect the iPod in-place of the CD changer, but also charges a 3rd gen iPod and allows you to skip tracks on the ipod with the controls on the head-unit or steering-wheel. I think it's made by the same company as pro-clip...
http://icelink.densionusa.com/


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (GIR)*

$200 for a cable seems EXTREMLY high priced







. The way I have my iPod in the car, it's right next to where I would change tracks anyway. What's another inch or two.


----------



## Ayrton (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Yeah but this way you can hide away your ipod if you desire so. That is what I would want if I were to connect the Ipod in the car....it just looks out of place.
but yeah...I wish it was less than 200


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_$200 for a cable seems EXTREMLY high priced







. The way I have my iPod in the car, it's right next to where I would change tracks anyway. What's another inch or two.

I'm in the same boat, my iPod is right near the HU so skipping tracks is no problem. Now if I had steering wheel controls, it might be another story.
I can't imagine this is too tough to do on your own though. I wonder if Apple makes these specs available or did this company reverse-engineer the remote?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

so if I buy this $65 cable from enfig, and then the y-adapter from RCA to headphone in...will that be all I need to make my ipod work in my dub?
I have an '03 GTi with the double din monsoon system
and how much better will quality be than with one of those tape things?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I just made this for the Delphi XM tuner anyone would be interested in something like this for the IPOD?








Basicaly I modified a blitzsafe interface to give you power and a mini headphone jack instead of RCA's


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 9:24 AM 11-10-2003_


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

what kind of power connect would it have?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

do you guys think I could take my GTi somewhere to have this setup installed?
I am car-illiterate


----------



## get off my junk (Jul 8, 2002)

y dont u give a try first then find a place to do the install for u...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (boi retro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boi retro* »_what kind of power connect would it have?

the USB cable thae Ipod uses no?


----------



## corrado4sale (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I just nad this for the Delphi XM tuner anyone would be interested in something like this for the IPOD?








Basicaly I modified a blitzsafe interface to give you power and a mini headphone jack instead of RCA's

I would be interested.......bump


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

what exactly would it do for the iPod? It would power it and send the audio to the back of the headunit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_what exactly would it do for the iPod? It would power it and send the audio to the back of the headunit?

Yeah bacause at the moment you have to get a y adapter into a headphone jack in order to get the audio.
and you have to use a cigarette lighter to get the power(unless you hardwire. This would make it a simple plug and play. For just a little more that the parts purchased individually.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

interesting
I wonder what the cost would be like
and the new ipods are powered by firewire


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
the USB cable thae Ipod uses no?

The iPod used to use a firewire port. Now they use a proprietary connector on the bottom of the iPod, so I don't think you could get it to work, but give her a shot


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

can I pick up this enfig cable at a store in person?
I cannot order from the 'net currently but I must install my Ipod
Thanks


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I just made this for the Delphi XM tuner anyone would be interested in something like this for the IPOD?








Basicaly I modified a blitzsafe interface to give you power and a mini headphone jack instead of RCA's

_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 9:24 AM 11-10-2003_

Christian,
Not sure how you would power-up the new generation of iPods. They use a dock connector at the bottom for power. You'd have to modify a Belkin or Apple dock connector...I think?!?!
Let me know though, because I'd like to clean my setup up a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*









I was thinking about using this thing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_can I pick up this enfig cable at a store in person?
I cannot order from the 'net currently but I must install my Ipod
Thanks

I am a one place net only location in NJ but you can order off the site and mail in the payment.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

That is what I used for my original setup with the first gen iPod. The third gen, however, uses that dock connector; so you will have to use one of these along with that charger:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

The doc connector comes with the IPOD?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Yes Christian, it does come with the newer iPods.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

^not if you buy a 10gb one (like me)


----------



## hplugg3 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*

check apple.com for a product called "pocket dock" it plugs into a 6 pin firewire and changes it to the dock connection. i use the lighter/firewire charger pictured above. I plug that in the trunk and i ran a 10 ft firewire to the front of the car and plug it into my dock using the pocket dock connecter. i have the actual dock in the ash tray. its a sweet sweet deal.


----------



## My_1.8T (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (hplugg3)*

Hey Guys,
thanks for all your useful input, I recently just got an Ipod and I went ahead and purchased the blitzsafe double din (behind the radio), and the panavise items from enfig. My question is, what else do I need? I am not really interested in powering the ipod in the car just yet, I just want to be able to listen to the ipod in the car. I've read something of a rca y-adapter? what is that for, any info/pricing? Is the blitzsafe connection all I need to be able to hook up the ipod? thanks!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (My_1.8T)*

The plugs on the blitzsafe unit are RCA. You need to convert them to stereo. Radioshack sells them. You will see how I mean when you get the blitz safe unit.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

okay I have skimmed through the entire thread and have a few questions. I have an Alpine 9815








and a 3rd Gen IPOD 15 Gig.
If I have RCA input on the back why would I need this?








It is an rca to AINET input. Couldn't I just get an RCA to mini jack and plug the RCA's into the headunit and scoll through function until the IPOD starts playing?

Second question. Why the importance about charging it. If it lasts for 8 hours just carry the car charger along and plug it in when it gets low. What am I missing?
I have also heard how bad musicmatch is. I looked on the Ephpod website and don't see anything for XP. What up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

If you do have an RCA INPUT then you would not need that part
Charging is a convenience feature.
I don't know about ephpod.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Ok I finally did it.
Audio and charging through the CD changer port with no ground look isolator. I'm going to make some this week and make them look clean. then I'll give you guys more info.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Cool!! Is this for the 1st and 2nd Gen iPods with the firewire port, or the 3rd Gen with the dock?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

This one if for the 3rd gen but I will probrably do something for the earlier ones too.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

any chance of making that with an RCA too?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Ok I finally did it.
Audio and charging through the CD changer port with no ground look isolator. I'm going to make some this week and make them look clean. then I'll give you guys more info.

Christian, let me get this straight. You managed to integrate iPod playback, as well as charging, through the factory CD changer plug??
Sign me up!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

What do you need an RCA for?
_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_any chance of making that with an RCA too?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_What do you need an RCA for?

I think he means for the back his headunit that is aftermarket....but that wouldn't matter anyway, cause you can't power off RCA. 
UKGTI, all you need is a stereo to RCA cable to plug into the back of your head unit, then run it somewhere that you can plug it into the iPod. If you want to charge it, get the belkin auto adapter and plug it in to a 12v, then plug the iPod. Here is what you need to do if you do not want to power the unit:








And this is what you need to do if you want to power:








Now, if you want to hide that 12v, what I did is plug an 12v extension that I got at Radioshack in the rear 12V plug, then ran it to the front under the glovebox, then plugged the belkin unit into that, then the stereo cable into the belkin unit. You need to be a little creative with extension cables








Now, I have tried to put this as easy as possible for you to understand, if you still have questions you are an idiot! LOL jk


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*








thanks for the help. I guess we all need a little help sometimes.


_Modified by UKGTI at 11:45 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

A little off topic, I've never had any problems, but I found this to be hilarious! 
http://www.ipodsdirtysecret.com/


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_A little off topic, I've never had any problems, but I found this to be hilarious! 
http://www.ipodsdirtysecret.com/

Please tell me that that's not true and I'm not gullible!


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

It's not true.
They can be replaced.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (EPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EPilot* »_It's not true.
They can be replaced.

Yea, they can be replaced, they are 50 bucks. But I still think it's crazy that they want $250 for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*

They charge $250 for a referb?
I have a busted one I want to send in.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

From ipodlounge.
Q:
Can I replace iPod's battery myself?

A: 
Experienced iPodders will already be aware that the iPod's Achilles heel may be its battery. The battery loses power after a number of charge cycles. Previous reports have always suggested that the battery (a 3.7 Volts 1500 mAh Sony UP325385A4H) was manufactured exclusively for Apple. 
A Do-It-Yourself replacement battery kit for 1G and 2G older iPods is available from PDA Smart with complete installation instructions for $59.00. If you're not comfortable with opening your iPod, they offer a mail-in service in which they will do the installation for you for $68.00. http://pdasmart.com/ipodpartscenter.htm
A Do-It-Yourself replacement battery kit for 1G, 2G and 3G iPods is available from Laptops for Less with complete installation instructions for $49.00. We do not recommend opening the iPod using the included screw driver. Use a thin, sturdy piece of plastic or something similar. http://www.ipodbattery.com/
Apple also offers it's own Battery Service for $99 plus $6.95 shipping. Apple will replace the battery for you and offers a 90-day guarantee on materials and workmanship. http://www.info.apple.com/supp....html



_Modified by EPilot at 9:10 PM 11-24-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_They charge $250 for a referb?
I have a busted one I want to send in.


Mine is more than the battery. I fried the charging system. so it really has to be repaired.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian,
Will your 3d generation iPod player/charger cable be ready for KOP4? Also, this plugs into the factory CD changer plug, right? Is it the one at the back of the H.U. or the plug in the trunk?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

I can make either radio or trunk but don't you have a CD changer in the armrest?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

hey when is the thanksgiving sale^
I need to get that adapter as soon as my ATM card arrives


----------



## Babken Souni (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

hey, quick question...
great write up BTW... i read all 18 pages of it.
anywho.... i just got a GTI and even though i really didnt want it.. it came with a CD changer, but now i got used to using it, but istill want to use my ipod with my car.... what are my options?
thnx


----------



## typoon (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Babken Souni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Babken Souni* »_hey, quick question...
great write up BTW... i read all 18 pages of it.
anywho.... i just got a GTI and even though i really didnt want it.. it came with a CD changer, but now i got used to using it, but istill want to use my ipod with my car.... what are my options?
thnx









Which iPod do you have? If you have an older one with the buttons around the scroll wheel, you can get a wireless device from Griffin Technologies that works pretty well. It grabs FM stations as opposed to AM stations like the other ones. If you don't mind the wires you can do what I did, get the tape adapter and plug that into the iPod remote and run that to your iPod. Then put remote on something accessible. Or you can do what other's have suggested in this thread. 
I have a Griffin Technologies iTrip and also the tape adapter so I've tried both. The Tape adapter works a little better but has wires all over. the wireless works great if you are in the middle of nowhere and have no other stations on those frequencies. It sounds pretty good though. I have used it in this Area and it's not too bad sometimes you get the static. If I had to rate the wireless iTrip I would rate it a 7.5-8 out of 10.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I can make either radio or trunk but don't you have a CD changer in the armrest?

Yes, it is in the center console. But, I believe it's the same plug that was previously located in the trunk.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
Yes, it is in the center console. But, I believe it's the same plug that was previously located in the trunk.

But my point is that you have to lose the changer.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
But my point is that you have to lose the changer.


No problem there. I've been using my iPod instead for the past few months anyway!


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian, with no iPod disrespect intended, will the Blitzsafe and Panasport also work with an iHP (iRiver hard drive player)? It looks like they will, but just want to make sure. Thanks for all your hard work here.


----------



## brownogti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

How many feet of extension cable do you think I need to get from the trunk to the glove box?


----------



## VdoubleUFreak (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I called up PanaVise and ordered.
HOLY SH!T!!!!!! I nevered added that up before. That's like $700 bucks! I could have gotten my new suspension for that. Oh well.

ROFLMAO!
Don't you just hate when you don't really pay attention to how much things cost until AFTER the project is over and than realize what you could have done w/the money instead! 
FYI...Nice write up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (x2)


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (brownogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownogti* »_How many feet of extension cable do you think I need to get from the trunk to the glove box?

I think the one I got was 12 feet, but there is area under the glove box for the extra cable. It won't rattle or anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (dmkozak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmkozak* »_Christian, with no iPod disrespect intended, will the Blitzsafe and Panasport also work with an iHP (iRiver hard drive player)? It looks like they will, but just want to make sure. Thanks for all your hard work here.

Yeah it will work with any audio source.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (brownogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownogti* »_How many feet of extension cable do you think I need to get from the trunk to the glove box?

Just run it from behind the radio.


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (Enfig Motorsport)*

i love the shrink wrap around the ipod!!! good idea actually cant blame ya, when i first got it my friends were like wtf is this thing....mine is still ghetto installed from the brain which is in the back seat to the ft. pass. seat or glovebox hahaha but it gets the job done!!!


----------



## wolfie03 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

do you change the songs through the head unit or the ipod??????


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (wolfie03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfie03* »_do you change the songs through the head unit or the ipod??????

iPod


----------



## rgrubb (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

For anyone who is contemplating doing this, why not just get an MP3/CD Head unit? 
Before anyone lashes out read this!!!!
I have an Ipod
I have an MP3/CD HU
I have my IPOD Connected to My HU also
I just never actually hook my ipod up because it's not safe to control the thing as your rolliing down the road, for long trips its great but if you're making a run to the grocery store its pointless. Not to mention Ipod's don't do well with cold weather so you're gonna be taking it in and out of your car all the time in the winter. You don't want to get it stolen so at the very least you're gonna have to lock it in your glove compartment which gets to be a pain.
I can put 10 cd's worth of music on one mp3 disc and read all the songs and sort etc with my HU like I can with my Ipod. It's just easier
If you already have an Ipod or will use it outside of your car this is worthwhile I guess, I'm just suggesting anyone who doesn't already own an Ipod and wants to buy one for this express purpose rethink the matter.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
I think he means for the back his headunit that is aftermarket....but that wouldn't matter anyway, cause you can't power off RCA. 
UKGTI, all you need is a stereo to RCA cable to plug into the back of your head unit, then run it somewhere that you can plug it into the iPod. If you want to charge it, get the belkin auto adapter and plug it in to a 12v, then plug the iPod. Here is what you need to do if you do not want to power the unit:








And this is what you need to do if you want to power:








Now, if you want to hide that 12v, what I did is plug an 12v extension that I got at Radioshack in the rear 12V plug, then ran it to the front under the glovebox, then plugged the belkin unit into that, then the stereo cable into the belkin unit. You need to be a little creative with extension cables








Now, I have tried to put this as easy as possible for you to understand, if you still have questions you are an idiot! LOL jk










Okay for risk of facing the wrath of Nebulight I am went and checked my headunit finally. Turns out I was not crazy, I don't have RCA inputs but RCA inputs in for speakers. I will need this piece








to give me RCA capability. 
This could be useful info to those of you with Alpine's. Then again I could be an idiot


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_
Okay for risk of facing the wrath of Nebulight I am went and checked my headunit finally. 

The wrath of nebulight!? Am I an evil man?! I'm a nice guy, like this dude -->







and I come with gifts, like this --> http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ReK[N]-EyeZ- (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

very nice guide....too bad i dont own an ipod.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

hey Christian I ordered the adapter late last week about how long will it take to get to Cali?
I can't wait to hook up the 'pod
and if the place I want to put it doesn't work I'll be ordering the mount soon also
Peace


----------



## BigA (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I apologize in advance if this is a repost but this seems like a really interesting product. 
Basically for $200, I know that is a lot, your iPod will be FULLY integrated into your car stereo. They claim that you will be able to control the iPod with your stock or aftermarket headunit and even your steering wheel controls. Meaning you can stop, pause, and change songs (basically all the functions the iPod remote can do) all from your headunit or steering wheel controls. 
Take a look: http://icelink.densionusa.com/ 
The VW model: http://densionusa.com/merchant...de=IA 



_Modified by BigA at 12:35 AM 12-21-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_hey Christian I ordered the adapter late last week about how long will it take to get to Cali?
I can't wait to hook up the 'pod
and if the place I want to put it doesn't work I'll be ordering the mount soon also
Peace

Usually takes 5 days from the day after you order it. (I usually ship the following day) You should have been send a fedEx tracking#. Let me know if you need one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

How many people on here would like steering wheel controls on a VW with single din radios? I'm thinking of hacking my car.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

fedex is just unsure about my address
hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow they said it is here in my area
Peace


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Christian, I'd like to be able to use the steering wheel controls for the double-din Monsoon radio. From what I understand (pardon me if I missed it in the 18 pages), the Blitzsafe adapter does not have this capability. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_fedex is just unsure about my address
hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow they said it is here in my area
Peace

I'm really getting sick of FedEx E-mail me and I can tell you where it went.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

hehe the thing is that on the reciept they sent me it has the correct address
I think it's since I live on a secluded little street they may be confused
I am going to be calling them tomorrow morning when they open and hopefully will be able to have my hands on my adapter tomorrow. I look forward to playing my iPod through the factory system, thank you very much Christian!
Peace


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (FLYTDIGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLYTDIGUY* »_Christian, I'd like to be able to use the steering wheel controls for the double-din Monsoon radio. From what I understand (pardon me if I missed it in the 18 pages), the Blitzsafe adapter does not have this capability. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
Thanks!

The current blitzsafe does not. They will be comming out with one in about 3 months. What I want to make is only for non can-bus cars.(single din)
The newer cars have a more complicated system I think.


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

If anyone needs some mounts for their Ipod, I have two different ones available that are both BRAND NEW.
See post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1168571 for a Universal Mounting Kit - $15.
See post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1168476 for a Panavise Portagrip 2000 model 702 for $25.
Thanks.


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

bump for the cat looking to hook up his MD.


----------



## Alienex (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (crusher)*

I love my Ipod, right now i Have it on my hip and connected to my tape player and the remote control just sits in my lap. One of these days im gonna get a nice hookup for it. After reading this whole thread what do you think is the best mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Alienex)*

I like the Pro-clip Mounts


----------



## Babken Souni (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (typoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typoon* »_
Which iPod do you have? If you have an older one with the buttons around the scroll wheel, you can get a wireless device from Griffin Technologies that works pretty well. It grabs FM stations as opposed to AM stations like the other ones. If you don't mind the wires you can do what I did, get the tape adapter and plug that into the iPod remote and run that to your iPod. Then put remote on something accessible. Or you can do what other's have suggested in this thread. 
I have a Griffin Technologies iTrip and also the tape adapter so I've tried both. The Tape adapter works a little better but has wires all over. the wireless works great if you are in the middle of nowhere and have no other stations on those frequencies. It sounds pretty good though. I have used it in this Area and it's not too bad sometimes you get the static. If I had to rate the wireless iTrip I would rate it a 7.5-8 out of 10.

i ahve the G2 ipod, 10 gigs. i cant use the iTrip cuz i live in LA and almost all the radio channel frequencies are taken. trust. i tried. returned the damn thing in less then a day.
is there a way to be able to connect both the CD changer and the ipod from the same port?
thnx.


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Babken Souni)*

This may have been answered already, but has anyone tried the FM Tuner? How is the quality of sound on that?


----------



## Alric (Dec 19, 2002)

I think we should start banning those that suggest a cassette adpater or *gasp* FM tuner..








Seriously, the sound quality of those options do not approach that of a direct AUX input.
Cheers,
Alric


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Alric)*

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*add rca's for iPOD*

if anyone needs to add rca to your Double Din monsoon I have an auction for an adapter from RCAINPUT.COM. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...:US:1


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player*

Just thought I'd post my install in my 2001 Jetta with the single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player. I chose to get the Blitzsafe adapter that plugs in to the back of the head unit (or in my case the back of the CD player).
Refer to VgRt6's excellent FAQs (Part 1 & Part 2) for instructions on taking apart the dash & console.
-I bought a lighter socket kit from Radio Shack. It came with all the wiring required, including a tap for the positive wire and an in-line 10amp fuse. I tapped into the original lighter socket's wiring for power, and mounted the new socket in the glove box.
-I used a Blitzsafe adapter from Enfig motorsports to create a line-in. It plugs into the back of the head unit (in my case, the single CD player) where the CD changer cable would plug in, and converts the CD changer input to two RCA jacks.
-I connected a ground loop isolator from Radio Shack to the Blitzsafe adapter's RCA jacks, and ran the other end into the glove box, with the RCA to stereo miniplug adapter attached.
-For an iPod adapter I used the Belkin Auto Kit, which plugs into the iPod's dock connector and gets power from the lighter outlet. It also has a line-out jack on the end that goes into the lighter outlet, which is what I plugged the miniplug from the ground loop isolator into.
-I used the Panavise upper dash mount and Panavise Portagrip 702 (both from Enfig) to mount the iPod, and ran the Belkin Auto Kit's cable from the glove box, so I only have to connect one wire to the iPod. _edit:_ I've since taken out the Portagrip, which rattled like crazy, and replaced it with an Xtremity kit from Xtreme Mac.
Now when I set the stereo to the CD changer input, I can play my iPod's audio through the stereo. The sound quality is excellent, the iPod is always charged, and it's permanent.
Here's a schematic of my setup:








Some pictures of it installed:








In the glove box (electrical tape covers the volume control on the Belkin adapter to prevent it from being moved accidentally):









_Modified by jddaigle at 11:19 AM 6-10-2004_

_Modified by jddaigle at 4:34 PM 7-5-2007_


_Modified by jddaigle at 10:12 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## alexjungle (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (jddaigle)*

here's mine - pretty much the same except we took apart the belkin kit and tapped into the power and ground from the back of the cigarette lighter.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In- ... (alexjungle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexjungle* »_here's mine - pretty much the same except we took apart the belkin kit and tapped into the power and ground from the back of the cigarette lighter.

Looking good--I thought about going that route but decided I wanted to be able to remove the Belkin adapter easily.
FYI--the strain relief on the dock connector cable isn't very good, and there's a good chance that if you keep it in the holder the way you have it in the picture the cable will eventually fail. Just a heads-up.


----------



## alindley (Jul 10, 2002)

*Custom iPod install*

Not mine but what I would like to do.
This is a sick install.
http://tunertricks.com/iPodinstall.htm


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Custom iPod install (alindley)*

Now that is a freakin clean install.


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Custom iPod install (user name unknown)*

I just picked up an iPod and am looking to do the very same install. Props for some great info and DIY's!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elvis2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Custom iPod install (GolfGLSGirl)*

I just picked up a Mini iPod. I run the PIE Aux adapter through the cubby hole to the back of the stock single-din radio. iPod Mini stays in the cubby, out of the way. Also provides a set of AUX input easily available (hidden in the cubby) for other portable electronics.
I don't use a charger -- though I may add one later. If I do, I'm considering running power from the trunk through the cubby hole, following the CD Changer wiring, again keeping the iPod mini stashed away and mostly out of sight. Any write-ups on how to do this without ripping the car apart?
Alpine is at some point going to release an iPod compatible receiver. Now that will be cool -- iPod could just stay completely out of sight. At that point I'd be very tempted to dump the mini for a full-out 40giger.


----------



## robertm (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Custom iPod install (elvis2000)*

This is a great thread those are some really nice installs. I have a 2002 Jetta and just got a 40gb iPod last friday.
Here is a dumb question: "DIN" refers to a type of electrical connector? 
The perfect 3rd generation iPod holder would utilize the shallow depth firewire plug from an iPod dock.. its only 3/8" deep and would fit nicely into a clip type holder. Also when I was searching I saw an old news item about VW offering a Beetle with an iPod.. does anyone know of details or photos of this? thanks
robert


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Custom iPod install (robertm)*

"DIN" in this context refers to the height of your stereo. 99.5-01 MkIVs had single-DIN height cassette/radio stereos with either an empty cubby or an optional single-CD player above them, and 2002+ cars have double-DIN CD/Cassette/radio stereos.
The iPod kit that came with Beetles had a holder from Belkin that fit in the cupholder, a power adapter for the cigarette lighter socket, and a cassette tape adapter for sound. Not particularly sophisticated. For mounting I'd go with Xtrememac's Xtremity case/clip system (beware: it's currently backordered) attached to a Panavise dash mount.


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is an iPod mini install on a GTI
http://webpages.charter.net/bridgeways/mini/mini2
http://webpages.charter.net/bridgeways/mini/mount


----------



## Alienex (Dec 22, 2002)

nice mini install


----------



## robertm (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Custom iPod install (jddaigle)*

Thanks. I guess my 2002 is "double DIN."
This is what I was thinking of. I'd like to mount it in the ash tray spot on my Jetta. It isnt used as an ash tray so the only negative is giving up access to the charging outlet. No cords to plug in or disconnect, when the iPod isn't in the car just close the sliding cover and it all disappears. I guess it would mean cannibalizing an Apple dock.
http://tunertricks.com/images/...r.gif


----------



## bobpower (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

My friend got me the belkin ipod holder for my bday which I didn't really like, but I figured I could try to incorporate it and if it didn't work, big deal. 
I'm using the panavise upper mount and had to a drill a new hole in it to mount the belkin ipod holder.
check it out: 


























_Modified by bobpower at 11:47 PM 3-21-2004_


----------



## Babken Souni (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (vwcruisn)*

i hooked up my ipod the other day, and ive got the ground loop isolator, and im using the belkin car adaptor.. and i get the high pitched noise and it rises with the RPM too..... anyone found a fix for this? anyone? nebulight?


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (Babken Souni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Babken Souni* »_i hooked up my ipod the other day, and ive got the ground loop isolator, and im using the belkin car adaptor.. and i get the high pitched noise and it rises with the RPM too..... anyone found a fix for this? anyone? nebulight?

Did you ground everything properly? Make sure the grounding point has a direct, all-metal path to the car's frame. Most screws in the dash do _not_ ground out because of the large amount of plastic back there. My advice would be to open it up again and make sure that you're properly grounded. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

nice can u use that with any mp3 player?


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (jddaigle)*

just wanted to clarify things before i go spending the $$$.
this is my car:
Mk4 Golf
single din
nonmonsoon
no CD Changer, but Changer port is present
can i use the:
Blitzsafe Audio Input (VW MK4 in Trunk)








hook that up to the Changer port in back, use the ground loop isolator








hook that up to Belkin Auto Kit, and wire that to the Ipod and get everything to work correctly using the controls on my OEM HU? 
OR, should i just use the Blitzsafe SingleDin behind the radio? i dont think it would matter, but i may be wrong!>








does my description of my set-up seem like it'd work successfully? 
THANKS!


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (fuzznuts)*


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (fuzznuts)*

bump cuz I need to hook up my ground loop isolator this weekend


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (fuzznuts)*

See my post above for complete instructions & required parts. In your case, the Blitzsafe adapter will plug directly into the stock head unit, not into a single-DIN CD player. Other than that just do exactly what I did and you'll have a great setup (IMHO







). You will control volume with the stock head unit, but use the iPod to select tracks, etc.


----------



## Babken Souni (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (jddaigle)*

ok the ground loop isolator doesnt have anywhere to ground something to..... maybe i have to ground the power from the belkin adaptor? i dont know... but ive pretty much done exactly what nublight has shown in the setup (with the belkin adaptor) i even used the same parts....
anyone have some insight?


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (Babken Souni)*

The ground loop isolator doesn't need a seperate ground. It just cancels noise caused by multiple grounding points in the system.
The blizsafe adapter needs to be grounded (most easily by attaching the adapter's grounding cable to the threaded stud on the back of the radio, which might be covered by a plastic cap), and if you install a second 12v socket like I did you need to ground that as well. The Belkin adapter gets grounded through the 12v socket.


----------



## Babken Souni (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (jddaigle)*

please explain more....
i need like a step by step.. because im unclear on exactly what to do with this grounding problem...


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Where to get the juice? (Babken Souni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Babken Souni* »_please explain more....
i need like a step by step.. because im unclear on exactly what to do with this grounding problem...

I'm not sure how to make it any clearer--take another look at the schematic in my original post, then if you still are unclear post back with specific questions.


----------



## antarius (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm confused.
I don't want to run power, since the battery lasts long enough for me... so tell me if I'm missing something; because I seem to be.
I go get that cable from enfig (or wherever) and plug it into the back of my deck, where the CD Changer would normally go.
Then I have two RCA outputs. That's great, but don't I need something to go from the red and white RCA outputs to the iPod itself?

Upon further inspection, it would seem to be that I could go with the Belkin setup to do everything (power and sound input), but since I dont need the power it would seem that a simple RCA to Stereo plug would work fine for me right? Just plug one end into the two RCA's that the Enfig plug creates me for, and the other into the headphone jack on the iPod.
Correct me if I'm wrong, please.

_Modified by antarius at 10:48 PM 3-28-2004_


_Modified by antarius at 10:51 PM 3-28-2004_


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (antarius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antarius* »_Since I dont need the power it would seem that a simple RCA to Stereo plug would work fine for me right?

That's correct. No need for a ground loop isolator because there will only be one grounding point (the Enfig adapter's ground wire) in the system.


----------



## antarius (Feb 4, 2003)

Alright, thanks.
So Enfigs Blitz Adapter it is, a mounting bracket and holding device of some sort, and a cable to go from the RCA's to a regular stereo jack (headphone jack) is all I need.
I'm all over this.
Thanks again guys, great writeup.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (antarius)*

I just finished my install using the Pie3X aux adapter allowing me to keep my CD-Changer, have my iPod, and my DVD-Nav System. 
First I had to cut a couple of holes in my ashtray for cables and such.
























Then I had to make a custom wire harness.
































Then I had to do some plastic fabrication and painting.
















And here is what it all looked like when it was done.
























































It works great, charges in the dock, and plays directly through my factory headunit. The harness will work for most VW's, MkIV, B5, and NB for sure.
Enjoy,


----------



## number9ine (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (BoraSport)*

Nice install, very clean.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did you get the nav screen? Is that a factory bezel? I'm looking to install a touchscreen for an in-car computer and still have a radio DIN slot in my dash.


----------



## vistaGTI (Jan 6, 2004)

I was thinking about doing this. It looks good. Does your power outlet still work? What does your custom harness intail


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (vistaGTI)*

The Screen is custom and the bezel is made from aluminum. It is not a touch screen. 
My factory lighter still works. The harness plugs into the factory wiring harness using the same plug as the lighter. It then provides a second "lighter socket" and a new factory plug for the orginal lighter. The pictures make a bit more sense as you can see in them the harnes plugs right into the lighter.


----------



## number9ine (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (BoraSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_The Screen is custom and the bezel is made from aluminum. It is not a touch screen. 
My factory lighter still works. The harness plugs into the factory wiring harness using the same plug as the lighter. It then provides a second "lighter socket" and a new factory plug for the orginal lighter. The pictures make a bit more sense as you can see in them the harnes plugs right into the lighter.

Got a full pic of the screen? Does the custom bezel extend up into the cupholder area (I have a dead panel, 2004 GTI with console holders)? Did you machine it yourself? Lastly, how can I get one?


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (number9ine)*

Here is a full pic of my screen...








I had a machine shop build it based on my plans at a cost of just under $300. The bezel and mounts are matched to the specific screen. If another screen is used then the design is no longer valid, so if you're looking for a touchscreen I couldn't help. 
The screen is a 5.8inch widescreen, I'm trying to find someone who will let me build a template for the new Alpine 5.8 inch screen but I have not had any volunteers yet.


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (jddaigle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jddaigle* »_See my post above for complete instructions & required parts. In your case, the Blitzsafe adapter will plug directly into the stock head unit, not into a single-DIN CD player. Other than that just do exactly what I did and you'll have a great setup (IMHO







). You will control volume with the stock head unit, but use the iPod to select tracks, etc.

thanks! i'm going to be doing this in a few weeks!


----------



## Alienex (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Install in a 2001 Jetta w/single-DIN Monsoon Cassette & OEM In-Dash Single CD player (fuzznuts)*

wow dude thats an insane nav and ipod setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mas2 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (BoraSport)*

Nice Clean Install

_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_Then I had to make a custom wire harness.








It works great, charges in the dock, and plays directly through my factory headunit. The harness will work for most VW's, MkIV, B5, and NB for sure.
Enjoy,

What type of connecters are those? Where did you get them? 
I would like to build a similar harness.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (mas2)*

The connectors are All OEM parts. Contact Matt @ EvolutionSports and he can get you set up.


----------



## wnowak1 (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

"I later found out that the double din Monsoon units were having problems due to a miswired cable. Well, I fixxed that"
How did you fix the miswire? what is it exactly?
thanks


----------



## jfell99 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (wnowak1)*

On your panavise mount, how did you pop the clips that hold the dash in place (between the radio din and the glove box moulding)?
I have a very similar install, but have been killing myself getting the dash to fully come off (after removing the 6 torque screws)


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (jfell99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfell99* »_On your panavise mount, how did you pop the clips that hold the dash in place (between the radio din and the glove box moulding)?

See these posts for full instructions on disassembling your dash:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=958556
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=967146
More in the FAQ under "Interior":
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32520


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (wnowak1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnowak1* »_How did you fix the miswire? what is it exactly?

It's in the FAQ:
Double DIN Radio Fix


----------



## jjbates4 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (jddaigle)*

i have the Dell DJ and am lookin to hook it up to my double din. is the loop grounder only if you are running power to the the mp3 player? i have the stereo cables already laid out, just need to find the RCA adapter...i think. is the loop necessary for me?


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (jjbates4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjbates4* »_is the loop grounder only if you are running power to the the mp3 player?

Yes. A Ground Loop Isolator (GLI) reduces noise caused by multiple grounds in a circuit. In my setup, there are two grounds:
1. Where the Blitzsafe adapter grounds to the back of the radio; and
2. Where the Belkin power adapter grounds in the 12v socket.
Without a GLI I'd get a hum in my audio. Since you won't be running power to the DJ, your setup sounds like it will only have one ground, and a GLI won't be necessary.


----------



## jjbates4 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (jddaigle)*

is RCAinput going to be my best bet pricewise? seems like around 80 bucks is the uniform range...


----------



## addm (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (jjbates4)*

FS: Connect your iPod do your stereo. BlitzSafe adapter and 10ft monster audio cable.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1335682


----------



## bmf! (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (addm)*

Hi, Has anyone installed the new Ipod Power Upgrade from http://www.enfig.com? Was it easy and worth the extra $$. Having one plug for power and audio will be nice and clean. It's on order w/ the behind the radio Interface. Will it be easy to see where I plug it into the stereo?
Power Upgrade:
http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...store
Thanks!


----------



## andone1087 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

hey.. i checked at that site and it says the thing is 90 bucks. did you pay that much for the cd-rca cable or am i looking at the wrong product?


----------



## nerdawg4 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't know if any of you have seen this little toy. It is quite expensive, but it is pretty cool.
http://www.densionusa.com/x/in...id=79
The Dension ICELink v.1.1 They have it for some VWs, and even say that they have a prewired one for the port in the rear of the car. It's cool because you can get just a cable, or a cradle mount to hold it. It charges it and allows you to have some control over the iPod using the controls on the headunit and steering wheel. They also have some mounts that are supposed to be easy to install to hold the iPod cradle they sell.


----------



## nikefella (May 4, 2004)

*where can i buy this*

already searched for this cd changer to rca adapter and can't find one for under 70 dollars. Has anyone found this cheaper?


----------



## nikefella (May 4, 2004)

*Re: where can i buy this (nikefella)*

bump


----------



## nikefella (May 4, 2004)

*Re: where can i buy this (nikefella)*

somebody must know! anyone?


----------



## quirmche (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: where can i buy this (nikefella)*

Christian at enfig.com has the blitzsafe connecter for $65 plus $5 for shipping a good deal. Works Great!


----------



## schrysco (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: where can i buy this (nikefella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikefella* »_already searched for this cd changer to rca adapter and can't find one for under 70 dollars. Has anyone found this cheaper?


http://www.rcainput.com has these things for $25!


----------



## JettaEsBetta (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Niello)*

There is a much better way to mount an IPOD. At the moment i have my ipod mini in there and it fits perfect. Belkin sells a cable that changes your ipod through the cigarette lighter ($35) The nice thing about this charger compared to others is that your headphones (audio input to stereo) can plug into the base of the charger (cigarette plug end) So there is only one wire going to the ipod. Also the mini comes with a gay belt clip but it is a sweet clip for mounting to your dash. I put it right next to the stereo and it is the sweetest! .... ill post pics tomrorrow when its light out but you will all be impressed with me. Also i have an xbox mounted in the trunk which feeds to a 7.2" monitor integrated into the passanger side sun visor. That along with XM radio mounted on the windshield (where your oil change sticker would go) and my jetta is tricked....


----------



## nikkibossie (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Which one from rcainput.com?? (Paco)*

I ordered this part from them at the beginning of this week and received an automated email response saying they received my order. They were quick to charge my credit card but I haven't heard a word from them since. I paid for 2nd day air so I should have received the product yesterday. I wouldnt recommend using them at all. Its illegal to charge a credit card before something ships and really, how hard is it to email a tracking number? UPS will do it FOR YOU if you print the label online. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*F an I-Pod*

Forget an I-Pod man, go with a Dell DJ (Digital Jukebox). Its heavier than an I-Pod, and slightly larger. but it is a hell of alot cheaper 
$200 for a 15 GB Hold a ridiculous amount of music.... Just a thought. 

Wanted to throw another option out there for fellow Dubbers...


----------



## The Locust (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (JettaEsBetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaEsBetta* »_There is a much better way to mount an IPOD. At the moment i have my ipod mini in there and it fits perfect. Belkin sells a cable that changes your ipod through the cigarette lighter ($35) The nice thing about this charger compared to others is that your headphones (audio input to stereo) can plug into the base of the charger (cigarette plug end) So there is only one wire going to the ipod. Also the mini comes with a gay belt clip but it is a sweet clip for mounting to your dash. I put it right next to the stereo and it is the sweetest! .... ill post pics tomrorrow when its light out but you will all be impressed with me. Also i have an xbox mounted in the trunk which feeds to a 7.2" monitor integrated into the passanger side sun visor. That along with XM radio mounted on the windshield (where your oil change sticker would go) and my jetta is tricked....









Very interested in this, I think I see the product you're talking about but I'm not too sure.
Installation and finished product pics please!


----------



## nikefella (May 4, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (The Locust)*

the macally firewire repeater seems to be discontinued. anyone know a good alternative??


----------



## nikefella (May 4, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nikefella)*

bump


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nikefella)*

Holy Crap, my thread is still floating around!? Wow. Since I wrote the thread, I've changed to a 3rd gen iPod and use a different adapter that goes directly in the back of the head unit, the same ground loop isolator, the belkin charger, with a long extension to the rear 12V (I hate having cables shown)


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Holy Crap, my thread is still floating around!?

It's in the MkIV FAQ!
I was thinking it would be good to bump it up to help out folks who got iPods for Xmas/Hannuka/Kwanzaa/whatever.
You might want to update your first post to either link to updated info, or to show your new install, so that people can find the most up-to-date info easily.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (gordogmc)*

Just in time! I was looking for this. Excellent write up / info! 
Thank You! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nerdawg4 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (vR32)*

Yeh, I just ued it to install my ICELink, the thread it in the Car Audio Forum though, great writeup!


----------



## MaDVR6 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Barton Fink)*

okay i read thru the first 9 pages. but its still not too clear. I have a 2000 single din NONmonsoon tape deck, a factory indash cd-player and a CD Changer. i want to keep the indash CD but the changer could go. is the blitzsafe or PIE available for my needs? i would be fine with just a plug that gives me good sound quality, i dont need to control it through the deck, in fact i'll prefer to control it through the Ipod. 
also i would rather not have to deal with the blank CD method. (since the in dash CD has the select button to change from indash to changer)
whats my best option not exceeding $80.
sorry if my answer is found in the remaining 30 pages but i got class now.


----------



## allnew (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (MaDVR6)*

I do not have a cd changer but came prewired for one. I want to make a aux RCA stereo in through the cd changer connector. But simply wiring L and R channels don't work. the head unit doesn't recognize a cd changer installed. how do wire the connector in the back so the head unit recognizes to change to cd changer input??
the harness connector or head unit has these terminals:
1 - open
2- CD changer - left and right channel ground
3 - open
4 - cd changer positive supply
5 - open
6 - cd changer - DATA OUT
7 - open
8 - left channel
9 - right channel
10 - control signal
11 - DATA IN
12 - Clock
so how do you make the headunit switch to cd changer port? i'm a cheap bastard and don't want to buy the male connector for it.
thanks.


----------



## MaDVR6 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (MaDVR6)*

nevermind, i finished doing my research over the weekend, looks like im getting the new PIE that powers, controls and plays your ipod. its coming out this week.


----------



## torifile (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (MaDVR6)*

Have you got a link? I'm looking into doing this with my 2003 Jetta. I would like to be able to use the dock connector. Powering the iPod's not a big deal but the sound's much better for external speakers when using the dock connector. I'm having a hard time figuring out what I need to connect to the CD changer port in the trunk. I know what I need to change the RCA inputs to mini-stereo for the sound. I just don't know which part from enfig I need. And can I find it cheaper anywhere? $65 for a cable seems awfully expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (torifile)*

wow still alive?


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

or just buy an alpine deck and a ipod box for it and completely control the ipod from the head unit and have the ipod conclealed in the glove box. no wires its beautiful and works amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (baun)*

The icelink does the same.


----------



## ASU-devil (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I have a double din unit but it's not a monsoon system. That probably means there is no amp in the back. I want to do the install but I wanted to know if there is a better way since it's been 3 years since the DIY was posted. So since I don't have an amp in the back and I have a double din model how do I connect it? I am not so conserned with the power so can I connect it by running it off the head unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (ASU-devil)*

This chart should help you.


----------



## ASU-devil (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I bought one but there is no mode button, how do I select it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (ASU-devil)*

You press the CD button.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 25, 2005)

WHEW! I feel like I deserve to post after reading all 21 effin pages of this! This reads like a history of iPod technology, but I found A LOT of great info in here. Thanks esp to nebulight, Alric, enfig, and jddaigle for the really helpful posts.
Now to my question:
Has anyone other than Alric done this "pass power from the trunk cig adapter through the existing CD Changer cable to a Radio Shack female DC plug" method?
This sounds a helluva lot easier than what I was gonna do:
Splice the current front cig adapter
http://ipodincar.net/guideJettaLineIn.php
I read what Alric posted, but the two yr old picture links aren't hanging in there so good. Any help is appreciated!
-dave


----------



## rickiwithani (Sep 5, 2005)

i did this a completely different way i have a dock on my dashboard and i have the charger like in the thing above and thoose wires run under my steering wheel and into the dock that way i can change the song ablbum and playlist while still looking at the road if u want a picture of where i mounted im me at: rickiwithani my friends are all amazed by this and i never have to search for a cd again i love it


----------



## 2001 VR6 Jetta (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

I love your idea for this and I am trying to do the same to my '01 Jetta. The only part I am missing is the adapter that changes the CD Changer port into RCA's in the trunk. I searched the website in your post for over an hour, and didnt have any luck. Do you have any idea where I could get this part?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (2001 VR6 Jetta)*

I second the motion. I want a CD changer to RCA as well. Not only will it allow me to use my ipod, but it will give me an 8 to 10 hp gain.


----------



## onepointniner td (Jan 1, 2006)

thats confusing and expensive as ****
get an av jack to headset jack cable for like 5 dollar.
hook it up to your av preouts for auxillary and the other end to your ipod


----------



## albert427 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (onepointniner td)*

Does anybody know if 04 jettas come with the cd changer chord in the trunk? Because i sure couldnt find it.


----------



## NJVR6er (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (albert427)*

Does anyone know which station in the tristate area is the best for the Itrip. I have my nano currently set to 87.9 but it comes in staticky esp. on songs w/ alot of bass (stock monsoon). Please help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAMO 20V (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

this would be good if the popictures worked


----------



## CAMO 20V (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (GTIturbo6400)*

this would be good if the popictures worked


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

this is what my factory deck looks like. I have the deck pulled out now and I have the harness that hooks to it, that is supposed to go where the cd changer plugs in. The adaptor I got is the ipod2car one.
when I pulled out the deck, there was one connection to it other than the antenna and next to that, it looked like a couple of dummy plugs. Does the adaptor harness plug into one of these dummy slots? where is the cd changer port located (I have no cd changer)?
I've looked everywhere on the entire [email protected]#$%#$#@ internet, and can't find a single photo of the back of this deck with explanation of what goes where.


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, it was easier than I thought. The cd changer wire is on the top right facing the rear of the deck. I swapped this with the adaptor harness. All I had to do after that, was wire a ground as soon as I found some metal way back there. Then I hid the stuff all in behind. 
In my car I have that cubby hole space above the deck. VW left gaps on the top of that so I used a snap tie to hold the ipod wire to the roof of it. Now the only thing showing there about my Nano ipod install, is the wire sits in there. I plug the little Nano in there and use the CD changer.
the cubby space still has a ton of room for all my other crap, sunglasses, tic tacs etcetera.


_Modified by vwooom at 7:39 AM 1-1-2007_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwooom)*

I'm in the process of updating the thread so the pics work again, I forgot how popular this thread was.


----------



## MikeDGuy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (vwooom)*

This question is to vwooom or anyone else that can help. I have the same radio in the pic you posted. My problem is that when I plug in my ipod interface to the back of the radio, it disables the in dash Cd player because it seems I have to pull out that plug and replace it with the iPod interface plug. How did you get the ipod AND the in dash cd to work. I don't think i have a cd changer connection in the radio but rather it's in the trunk. 
Thanks so much for any help you can offer.


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

That rcainput site is not helpful in finding me the cdchanger plug to rca input converter..


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

so i read all of the pages..most of them in this thread..and there are soooo many ways to do this..so what would be the best way to connect my ipod nano to my 2001 moonsoon tape deck? ( i have the port for the cd changer on the left side of my trunk..if this helps) and a 200 watt amp pre installed stock with the system


_Modified by tofik0 at 8:23 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (tofik0)*

The Dice electronics i-VW-R is the best way to hook up an iPod to any VW without a CD changer.
 Link To: Dice Electronics i-VW-R


----------



## 2002 GTI (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

Hello, thank you so much for the modifications for your Ipod. I can't believe someone other than myself has the G2 ipod. I thought I was the only one... However, I would love to purchase that adaptor you have for the Ipod to the CD CHANGER wires in the trunck. I went to that web site, I could not find that adaptor, would you be able to give me a model number or something so I can buy it? Thank you again.... Please let me know..


----------



## GTI PSYCHO (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (2002 GTI)*

sorry if this has been covered but has anyone used the factory vw ipod connector???
it says you can control it through the head unit
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
It also doesnt say what year model or headunit this is for.
let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (GTI PSYCHO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI PSYCHO* »_sorry if this has been covered but has anyone used the factory vw ipod connector???
it says you can control it through the head unit
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
It also doesnt say what year model or headunit this is for.
let me know


you can control the ipod thru the headunit with any 98+ factory headunit using the oem ipod adapter
however for the same price most people choose the DICE unit as it allows greater control and functionality of the ipod, as well as an auxilary input 
the EICE I-VW-R will also fit all 98+ VWs


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (nebulight)*

great write up and sooo many pics much needed hookng mine up tomorrow. thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (nebulight)*

hi 
just a question ..
i tried to find the cable to convert the CD changer plug to RCA..but i cannot find it on the web site enfigcarstereo.com. do you have the reference ..and the price also ...
thanks 
nice write up ..!!
seb


----------



## 03 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (sebich1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sebich1* »_hi 
just a question ..
i tried to find the cable to convert the CD changer plug to RCA..but i cannot find it on the web site enfigcarstereo.com. do you have the reference ..and the price also ...
thanks 
nice write up ..!!
seb

I think this is it.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Would running the audio and power wires down seperate sides of the car elliminate the need for the ground loop remover?


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 [UPDATED] (03)*

i Just purchased the blitzsafe product but it plugs behind the stock radio not the cd changer plug in the hatch.







I tried explainging to enfig before i purchased it but they said i needed that one. Does anyone know if they still sell the cable that nebulight purchased?? or know where to get it??
Thanks
Edit: Just called and they do have the adapter that connects to the cd changer port in the hatch but they recommend the one stated above for better quality sound.


_Modified by WS4 at 3:28 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## CyberJock (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*

God how time flies, now doesn't a 20 gig ipod sound obsolete?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod User Guide for MK4 (Satchriani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satchriani* »_geez, 20gigs?? I have almost 1000 mp3's, and that's only 5 gigs!!!! one word....

W O W
is 20 necessary?


----------



## travaho (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello!
I have a question, can you please tell me what color ( or number ) cords you used to connect the left and right channel. 
Thank you much, 
konrad


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to bring this back up from the dead but,


I found this cd changer to rca adapter ( http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/VW_AUX_DMX_V3A.html ) versus just that cable that you show you used. Where can i get the cable you used?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

*A shameless plug*

or for free you could try my new DIY . . .

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4988871


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> or for free you could try my new DIY . . .
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4988871


that is fantastic i thought that there was a way to do it through the tape deck but didn't know how

I appreciate it!!!

Side question: Do you know if the chi and the location of the soldering spots will be the same on a double din monsoon?

thanks in advance


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

eurolicious said:


> that is fantastic i thought that there was a way to do it through the tape deck but didn't know how
> 
> I appreciate it!!!
> 
> ...


No sorry I haven't had any experience with the double din. If you can locate that same chip, or are able to identify by google searching which chip is your preamp you should be able to figure it out for a double din. If you do go through the trouble I'd love to know and can update the DIY with the information.


----------



## jedipie (Nov 29, 2010)

So does this mean I can't play CD's?


----------

